# Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )



## Willow81 (11 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Mann hat es auch geschafft, sich da zu registrieren, und gestern kam die Zahlungsaufforderung über 89 Euro.
Kam mir etwas komisch vor, und nach etwas google hab ich dann herausgefunden, das das dieselbe Firma wie genealogie ist, und von denen hatte ich schon gehört...
Allerdings scheinen die die Preise erhöht zu haben...fallen vermutlich nicht mehr genug Leute auf diese [] rein :roll:.

Naja, jedenfalls hab ich dann lange mit einer sehr netten Dame vom Verbraucherschutz telefoniert, und denen per e- mail einen Wiederruf geschrieben, indem ich darauf verweise, das die Frist durch das fehlen einer Belehrung nicht verfällt.
Außerdem hab ich noch ein paar neuere Gerichtsurteile hinzugefügt, z.B. vom Amtsgericht München vom 16.1.07, und vom Landgericht Hanau vom 7.12 07, wo in beiden Fällen eine Zahlungspflicht verneint wurde.

Habe sie dann noch dezent darauf hingewiesen, das sie sich an mir die Zähne ausbeißen werden, indem ich ein "ich weise sie darauf hin, das sie aus oben genannten Gründen keinerlei Zahlungen von mir erhalten werden" angefügt habe, und warte jetzt auf Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben...

Ich habe dann dieses Forum hier gefunden, und obwohl mir die Dame vom Verbraucherschutz schon Mut zugesprochen hat, muß ich sagen, das die berchte hier mir sehr geholfen haben, und meine Angst vor Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben meiner sturheit und Angriffslust gewichen ist:fdevilt:...

Ich wollte mich hiermit nochmal dafür bedanken, und werde mich melden, wenn ich etwas neues höre, habe aber nicht vor, noch einmal mit den Herrschaften Kontakt aufzunehmen, da muß schon was vom Gericht kommen...

Allerdings würde mich noch interessieren, ich habe verschiedene Bekannte, unter anderen einen Mitarbeiter eines beliebten TV- Senders, und einer bundesweit vertriebenen Zeitung...
Ich freue mich ja, wenn demnächst reichlich nutzloses Porto für mich verschwendet wird, aber falls mich das doch irgendwann nervt, hat vielleicht jemand erfahrungen damit, ob drohungen mit der Presse, oder mit einer Gegenklage i.d.R. erfolg haben???

LG, und nochmal DANKE!
Meine Kampfeslust ist geweckt!!!:scherzkeks:

LG
Willow


----------



## katzenjens (11 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

Hallo,

fein dass Du das Geschäftsgebahren dieser "Betreiber" verstanden hast. Auch gut dass Deine Kampfeslust geweckt ist. Aaaaber, anstatt nun zu  versuchen, wie einige andere auch, den Betreibern direkt die Suppe zu versalzen habe ich da nen besseren Vorschlag:

Im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis sowie in den Communities wo man aktiv ist dieses "Geschäftsmodell" vorstellen, gerne mit Links zu diesem Forum,  damit andere Betroffene nicht in die Falle reintappen. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass Aufklärung mehr bringt als sich an den Betreibern die Zähne auszubeissen. Weil das kann auch schon mal nach hinten losgehen. Einige Webseitenbetreiber mussten deswegen schon aufgeben.

In der Presse sind die Machenschaften inzwischen auch zu Genüge durchgekaut worden. Selbst wenn das deutsche Recht überarbeitet würde, könnten die Betreiber immer noch in der Grauzone weitermachen. Ziel kann daher nur Aufklärung sein. Und nicht, die Verantwortlichen zu entlarven. Die lachen sich einen, machen ne neue Firma unter anderem Namen auf und weiter gehts.

Also kurz und gut, das "Aufspüren und Vernichten" der Macher der Nutzlosbranche kostet zuviel Zeit, Nerven und Geld, welches in Aufklärung besser aufgehoben ist. 

Und auf Massenschreiben der Anbieter sollte man eh nicht antworten, damit zeigt man nur dass man die Angelegenheit nicht ignoriert und somit doch noch weichgeklopft werden kann.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Willow81 (11 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

Hi

Das läuft Parrallel!

Ich habe ein e- Mail rundschreiben aufgesetzt, arbeite gerade noch an einem kleinen "Artikel" für die Schülerzeitung einer Realschlue bei uns, auf die die tochter meiner Freundin geht, und die dort in der "Redaktion" arbeitet, und von der Idee begeistert war, und in dem Forum in dem ich "Aktiv" bin, steht auch bereits ein kleiner Bericht mit Warnung.

Falls sonst noch jemand gute Ideen hat, immer her damit...
Ich bin halt ne kleine "Krawallnudel", und liebe solche "Hetzkampagnen" 

Übrigens, ich finde deine Clips bei YouTube wirklich klassen, und sehr informativ!

LG
Will


----------



## Pfadfinder (11 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

Hallo Willow



Willow81 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe ein e- Mail rundschreiben aufgesetzt, arbeite gerade noch an einem kleinen "Artikel" für die Schülerzeitung einer Realschlue bei uns, auf die die tochter meiner Freundin geht, und die dort in der "Redaktion" arbeitet, und von der Idee begeistert war, und in dem Forum in dem ich "Aktiv" bin, steht auch bereits ein kleiner Bericht mit Warnung.



Klasse !



Willow81 schrieb:


> Falls sonst noch jemand gute Ideen hat, immer her damit...



Man kann z.B. unsere Volksvertreter über http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/ kontaktieren und unser Verbraucherschutzministerium an diese Aussage 
http://www.bmelv.de/nn_754188/DE/02...VertragsabschlussKennzeichnung.html__nnn=true
erinnern, wenn sich da nichts tut.

Viele Grüße
Pfadfinder


----------



## dvill (11 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*



Willow81 schrieb:


> und liebe solche "Hetzkampagnen"


Hetzkampagnen von Verbraucherschützern sind zwar lästig, vermiesen aber nicht die Freude am Ferrarifahren.


----------



## Willow81 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

Hi

So, die antwort der Herrschaften ist gekommen...und ist wie erwartet ausgefallen...

Wiederruf nicht mehr möglich, sie wurden auf die Möglichkeit zum Wiederruf hingewiesen...

Sie haben einen vertrag geschlossen...

Sie wurden auf den preis mehrfach an folgenden stellen hingewiesen...

Wir müssen auf unserer Forderung bestehen...

Weitere Verzögerungen und Mahnungen verursachen weitere Kosten...

Schätze das ist die Übliche Antwort, oder?

Naja, mal sehen was jetzt kommt!
Ich antworte nicht!

LG


----------



## Willow81 (13 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Hetzkampagnen von Verbraucherschützern sind zwar lästig, vermiesen aber nicht die Freude am Ferrarifahren.



Ist mir schon klar, das die das wegen mir nicht lassen werden, aber ich möchte wenigstens für nen lästigen Mückenstich sorgen...ungefährlich aber lästig!

LG


----------



## A John (14 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*



Willow81 schrieb:


> Falls sonst noch jemand gute Ideen hat, immer her damit...
> Ich bin halt ne kleine "Krawallnudel", und liebe solche "Hetzkampagnen"


Falls Du gar fürchterbare Post von der Anwaltskanzlei B* H* Inkassodezernat bekommst, wäre eine öffentliche Entgegnung sicher nicht verkehrt.
Ich bin *mit meiner öffentlichen Entgegnung* bei vielen Leuten auf große Zustimmung gestoßen, aber leider wohl nicht bei RA B.H.
Entgegen seiner festen Zusage hat sich weder er noch ein Gericht bei mir gemeldet.:-?


----------



## Tinchen (18 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

Bin auch auf die reingefallen und habe nach einer Woche bereits eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich einen Widerspruch geschrieben. Erst per Email dann per Einschreiben. Man schrieb mir, dass kein Widerspruch mehr möglich ist. Jetzt nach drei Wochen kam die 1. Mahnung (die sind ja schnell mit dem Kram). Ich bin doch stark verunsichert, was ich machen soll, obwohl ich schon einiges über die gelesen habe. Die haben doch meine Adresse und so weiter, kann da wirklich nix passieren?


----------



## katzenjens (18 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

Hallo Tinchen,

Du wirst "*Inkasso-Spam*" bekommen. Vom Anbieter, wechselnden Inkassobüros und Anwälten. Beachte auch, dass sicherlich jedesmal eine andere Kontoverbindung dort steht  .

Und Du weisst sicherlich, wie man auf Spam reagiert, oder?
Also, keinerlei Sorgen machen und gut ist.

Bei weiteren Nebenwirkungen wie Angstzuständen, Sorgenfalten und vermehrten Stuhlgang helfen unsere allgemeine Hinweise als Text oder als Video vorgetragen von einem komischen Typen mit Knollennase und diversen Katzen :scherzkeks: . Wenn das nicht reicht, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Willow81 (31 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

So!
Die nächste Mahnung!
Die werden langsam böse!
Wir müssen bis zum 7.ten bezahlen, sonst steigen die Kosten astronomisch, weil Anwälte und Inkasso eingeschaltet werden...

Viel Erfolg!!!:-p

LG


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*



Willow81 schrieb:


> Wir müssen bis zum 7.ten bezahlen, sonst steigen die Kosten astronomisch, weil Anwälte und Inkasso eingeschaltet werden...


Für die steigen die Kosten, die müssen die Anwalts- und  Inkassodienste   nämlich bezahlen


----------



## Willow81 (7 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

Hihi...

Heute ist der 7. ...
Ich warte...

Bekannte von uns haben da tatsächlich bezahlt...
Nachdem Sie wochenlang mit denen hin und her geschrieben hat, kam Inkassopost, und am selben Tag war die Überweisung inkl. mitlerweile 67 Euro Mahngebüren unterwegs...
Sind ganz schon happige Preise, oder...?

Naja, wenn es mich nicht ärgern würde das die die Kohle bekommen haben (156Euro), für meine trotteligen Bekannten freut es mich, die sind nämlich beide mega schlau und reich, und lassen es jeden Wissen der es nicht hören möchte...nur nicht schlau genug bei 67 Euro Mahnegbüren für 3 Mahnungen stutzig zu werden...

LG


----------



## justice (8 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de  / heute letzte Mahnung*

Servus Schicksalsgemeinde, 

habe heute auch die letzte Mahnung erhalten.

Widerruf, hilfsweise unwirksamkeit nach AGB versteckte Klausel 
und anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung hat alles bisher nichts
genutzt.

Eigentlich war ich bisher in der hocherfürchtigen Genealogie bisher 
immer gewohnt das der Name was gilt, doch hier wird man anonym gemahnt,
und auch die letzte Mahnung richtete sich an einen Herr / Frau Matthias.

Noch habe ich etwas wenig Material, habt Ihr mir ein paar links zu Urteilen ? 

Was soll ich tun ?

Hat sich einer mal die Webseite angeschaut ? 
Gibt es da irgend einen Inhalt?
Kann man einen Betrugsnachweis führen?  

Negativeintrag bei Schufa wird angedroht ? 
Das ist ja die Höhe mit was die [ edit]  agieren.
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung ? 
Trägt die Schufa tatsächlich ein ? 

Grüße Justice


----------



## dvill (8 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de  / heute letzte Mahnung*



justice schrieb:


> habe heute auch die letzte Mahnung erhalten.


Das ist eine privilegierte Situation.

Andere werden von den Drohkulissenschiebern endlos belästigt.


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de  / heute letzte Mahnung*



justice schrieb:


> habt Ihr mir ein paar links zu Urteilen ?


Wozu, es gibt bei hunderdtausenden von gleichartigen Fällen in zwei Jahren ganz zwei, 
bei den es Nutzlosanbieter  gewagt  haben vor Gericht zu ziehen und  sich Ohrfeigen abgeholt haben
Ist auch schon was her


justice schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun ?


1) lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
2) schauen
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090
3) entspannen



justice schrieb:


> Negativeintrag bei Schufa wird angedroht ?
> Das ist ja die Höhe mit was die [ edit]  agieren.
> Hat jemand damit Erfahrung ?
> Trägt die Schufa tatsächlich ein ?


drohen heißt nicht können
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997


----------



## Blumentopf85 (8 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*

Hey 

Hier bin auch auf diese Scheiße rein gefallen nur was soll ich jetzt machen zahlen kann ich nicht. Bin eine student und brauch das Geld.
Anwalt ?

Können die uns eigentlich was ...

Mfg Maxe:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de*



Blumentopf85 schrieb:


> Können die uns eigentlich was ...


lies  das Posting das unmittelbar vor deinem  steht. Es macht wenig Sinn dauernd  dasselbe  zu fragen


----------



## Coolboy (8 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@Blumentop
Lehn dich zurück, entspann' dich und konzentriere dich auf dein Studium 
Wie alle anderen Posts hier im Hilfethread, kann ich nur wiederholt bestätigen, es kommt nichts weiter, als nur "unterschiedliche" Mahnungen als "Spam" ins Haus geflattert. Aus zum wiederholten Male letztmalig angemahnten 7 Tagen für die Bezahlung, sind beispielsweise bei uns (meiner Tochter) schon wieder ca. 2 1/2 Monate vergangen...

Ein Widerspruch (den ich vor sage und schreibe vor zwei Jahren einlegte!) kam sogar als unzustellbar zurück ...
na dann :sun: 
Einfach cool bleiben! 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Burschi (8 April 2008)

*Namen und Ahnen...*

Guten Abend,

ich bin neu hier und habe mich angemeldet, weil meine 13jährige Tochter (das kleine :szaf heute eine letzte Mahnung über 94,00€ (89,00€ Vertragsabschluss zzgl. 5,00€ Mahngebühr) von der vorgenannten Firma erhalten hat.

Eine Rechnung hat sie nicht erhalten, aber eine erste Mahnung (per Email), die heutige letzte Mahnung kam per Post.

Obwohl ich einiges an Beiträgen gelesen habe, stellen sich mir ein paar Fragen. Wie gehen wir jetzt vor? Widerspruch einlegen? Wenn ja, per Post oder per Email? Ausführlich schreiben (ist erst 13, beschränkt geschäftsfähig, ich habe keine Zustimmung zum Vertragsabschluss erteilt, etc) oder kurz und knapp?
Stimmt das eigentlich so? Oder wird mir Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht vorgeworfen?

Ich könnte sicherlich auch einen Anwalt hinzuziehen, allerdings scheue ich die Kosten ein wenig und hoffe sehr, hier Hilfe zu erhalten.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand kurz die Zeit nehmen würde, mir zu antworten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Eure Burschi :-?


----------



## Teleton (8 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen...*



Burschi schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand kurz die Zeit nehmen würde, mir zu antworten.


Gerne, Du musst Dir allerdings kurz Zeit nehmen zum lesen.
Zur Minderjährigkeit:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430
zum Rest einfach den Links in diesem Posting folgen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=228369#post228369


----------



## Willow81 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo

So, ich habe gestern eine e- mail an SternTV geschickt.
Nicht das ich denke, dieser bestimmten "Firma" schaden zu können, aber ich denke, jeder der nach einem Fernsehbericht nicht auf die Forderungen eingeht ist ein kleiner Bienenstich...

Jedenfalls bin ich mal gespannt, wie die reagieren. Sollte SternTV kein Interesse haben, gibt es ja noch andere Formate...

Aber falls jemand möchte kann er natürlich gerne auch an SternTV schreiben, denn je größer das öffentliche Interesse ist, umso besser...

LG


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Zur Erinnerung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=230887#post230887


			
				myself schrieb:
			
		

> Die  direkten Nachfolger ( de facto identisches Layout , nur andere URL)
> von genealogie.de sind namen-ahnen.de  und namen-und-ahnen.de


mit dieser Masche sind die "Betreiber"  schon seit dem 24.11.2006
hier im Forum bekannt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44560
Von Ende 1997 bis  November 2003  war die  Seite  ursprünglich wirklich kostenlos und stand
 dann zum Verkauf bis etwa  Juni 2006


> Domain genealogie.de zu verkaufen


Der weitere Werdegang ist bekannt...


----------



## Willow81 (22 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo

So, ich warte immernoch, nachdem wir die Frist, die uns gegeben wurde ignoriert haben, hätte ich eigentlich schon lange mal mit neuen Drohungen oder Inkassopost gerechnet.
Die sind doch sonst so schnell...da können die mich doch nicht einfach vergessen :sun:...

SternTV hat leider ne Standardabsage geschickt....Schade, ich finde Aufklärung so wichtig...

Vor allem, weil keiner glaubt, das diese Anbieter null Handhabe haben, und das Herr Inkasso und Herr Anwald genauso viel Macht besitzen...

Ein Bekannter wurde jetzt von einem anderen Anbieter direkt gemahnt, bei dem er sich nichtmal registriert hat.
er hat keine Rechnung, sondern gleich die letzte Mahnung bekommen, und ihm wurde mit IP- Adressen etc gedroht...
Hätte ich das nich zufällig mitbekommen, und ihm dieses Forum ans Herz gelegt, wäre er vermutlich jetzt um einige Euros ärmer...

Das ist sowas von... ach, was soll ich mich ärgern...ich warte lieber weiter, hoffe nur, das war noch nicht alles was Namen- und Ahnen zu bieten hat :scherzkeks:...

LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (22 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

mir ist im mom noch ganz schwummerig im Magen. Bin doch tatsächlich auch auf diese namen-und-ahnen.de reingefallen. Habe soeben eine Rechnung bekommen und mir dann erst mal die Anlage der Geschäftsbedingungen durchgelesen. Doof, hätte ich ja gleich tun sollen, aber wer macht das schon im Internet!!:wall:
Habe auch sofort einen Widerruf geschickt. Nun lesse ich hier im Forum Dinge wie Mahnung und Rechtsanwalt.... jetzt habe ich es endgültig am Kreislauf. Kann mir bitte mal jemand kurz, schnell und bündig mitteilen, ob mein Widerruf per E-Mail genügt? Oder muss und sollte ich nun schnellstmöglich noch andere Schritte einleiten?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## shmoosecat (22 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

das ist echt heftig!!! ich hab mich auch bei namen und ahnen angemeldet, weil ich davon ausging das wär so ein ganz normaler "lustiger" test (kostenlos!)... nach der registrierung gabs dann nicht einmal einen test! HALLO??? und dann krieg ich sone hässliche mail, dass ich da jez 89 euro zahlen darf! 
sagt mal musste man da die adresse und telefonnummer angeben??
also ich bezahl den scheiß garantiert nicht! 
und wenns sein muss, gehn wir alle vor gericht!!!!
ich bin noch nicht einmal 18! dann schickn die mir ne rechnung....hahahah


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (22 April 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherschutz klagt erfolgreich gegen genealogie.de und alphaload.de*

Lieber Sascha,

bin neu hier im Forum- erst seit heute Mittag - und bin leider auf namen und ahnen reingefallen. Dank Eures tollen Forum sind meine Bauchschwerden nun verschwunden. Habe Widerspruch eingeteilt zur Entstehung des Vertrages und Widerspruch gegen die Rechnungsstellung. Bisher habe ich eine E-Mail, dass sie meine E-Mail erhalten haben. Hoffe, dass es das dann war. Und wenn nicht..... Danke für Deinen "super" Beitrag hier. Ich werde die ganze Angelegenheit nun gelassen angehen können. Ansonsten.... beim Rumstöbern habe ich festgestellt, dass man hier jede Menge lernen kann.
Bin froh auf Eurer Homepage gelandet zu sein.
Liebe Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Willow81 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherschutz klagt erfolgreich gegen genealogie.de und alphaload.de*



11divi schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass es das dann war.



Hihi, die hab ich auch bekommen, und drei Tage später ne ganz toll formulierte Mail, das man doch nen vertrag abgeschlossen hat, über Wiederruffristen und kosten hinreichend informiert wurde, und das man doch bitte bezahlen soll...

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das die es bei JEDEM solange Versuchen wie es irgendwie geht, oder auch nur ne geringe Chance besteht, denjenigen einzuschüchtern.
darum, einfach aussitzen nach dem Wiederruf nicht mehr reagieren, bis was vom Gericht kommt, und sich über die nutzlose Mühe freuen, die die Typen machen.
Lt. nem bekannten leben die davon, das nur 30% bezahlen, muß also ziemlich lukrativ sein.

Falls Ihr schriftliche Mahnungen bekommt, achtet mal auf die Mahnungsnummer.
Normalerweise müssen die Ihre Mahnungen fortlaufen nummerieren, und wenn zweischen 2 Mahnungen innerhalb einer woche schon 5000 Nummern weiter sind, wisst Ihr, wieviele die in der zeit noch verschickt haben.
Bei mir kommt leider nur alles per e-mail, und die Anhänge öffne ich nicht, aber mich würde das echt mal Interessieren...

LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

hallo willow,

habe heute eine Mail bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass ich nicht widerrufen kann. Hm, und wenn ich hier im Forum so stöbere, finde ich da einen Eintrag in dem steht:
Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt und kann nicht mehr ausgeübt werden: 
...
Bei Dienstleistungen, wenn der Anbieter mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers mit der Dienstleistung begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher die Ausführung selbst veranlasst hat (§ 312d Abs. 3 BGB; die Einzelheiten hierzu sind jedoch unter den Juristen umstritten.). 

Ich habe die Datenbank von namen und ahnen.de ja auch in Anspruch genommen. 

Nun stehe ich vollends auf dem Schlauch...bin total verunsichert, wie ich mich nun verhalten soll.
lg


----------



## Captain Picard (23 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



11divi schrieb:


> Ich habe die Datenbank von namen und ahnen.de ja auch in Anspruch genommen.



in vollem Bewußtsein, dass es kostenpflichtig sein soll?

PS: wie gut war denn das Abfrageergebnis?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo Captain Picard,

nö, ich wusste nicht, dass es was kostet, das war ja super versteckt, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Und die Abfrage ging garnicht. Ich musste selbst Daten von mir eingeben und die konnte ich dann abfragen und verketten. Öh. könnte ich auch einen Stammbaum auf ein Blatt Papier malen. 
Bin dennoch verunsichert, weil ich ja die "Angebote" dieser Seite genutzt habe.
Lg

P.S. Habe eben erneut versucht zu widerrufen, mit Hinweis, da ich nicht wusste, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Daraufhin habe ich genau die gleiche E-Mail wieder erhalten. Scheint eine Standardantwort zu sein!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



11divi schrieb:


> nö, ich wusste nicht, dass es was kostet, das war ja super versteckt, dass es kostenpflichtig ist.


dachte ich mir, daher passen auch hier die Standardinfos wie für alle anderen Pseudokostenlosseiten
Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

 Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

PS: bei den  Massen an  Mails arbeiten bei allen Nutzlosseiten Mailroboter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo Captain Picard,

danke Dir nochmals. Die Seiten habe ich bereits auch gelesen, die hatten mich auch schon beruhigt. War nur jetzt etwas verunsichert, weil ich auf einer anderen Seite hier im Forum etwas anderes gelesen habe (siehe Nachricht unten von mir).
Werde nun auf jeden Fall namen-und-ahnen.de E-Mails blockieren, somit rege ich mich auch nicht unnötig auf, und mein Mädchenname am Briefkasten entfernen. Grins, bei Ahnenforschung nutzt mir ja mein Ehename in erster Linie nicht viel. 
Lg


----------



## Willow81 (24 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Mmmmh, ich warte immernoch! :sun:
Die spannen mich ganz schön auf die Folter...:roll:

LG


----------



## chked (27 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



> Scheint eine Standardantwort zu sein!



Die Antwort variiert geringfügig, egal ob du dich nach dem Wetter von morgen oder nach dem Befinden von Paris Hilton erkundigst: Kommt immer das gleiche. 

Ganz nett: Ich habe bei meinem eMail-Account einen Autoresponder eingestellt. Nun duellieren sich die beiden schon seit einigen Wochen. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das noch läuft.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



chked schrieb:


> Ganz nett: Ich habe bei meinem eMail-Account einen Autoresponder eingestellt. Nun duellieren sich die beiden schon seit einigen Wochen. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das noch läuft.


:vlol:


----------



## Tina (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo zusammen!
bin leider auch in die Falle getappt und habe auch schon beim Verbraucherschutz angerufen.
Im Nachhinein habe ich gesehen das unter dem Anmeldefeld bei Namen- und Ahnen steht das man ein 12-Monatigen Vetrag eingeht und 89,00€ zahlen muss.
Ist das dann nciht meine Schuld? und versteckt in dem Sinne war der Zahlungsbetrag ja auch nicht!!! Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen.
Ich denke ich sollte das bezahlen oder nicht?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Tina schrieb:


> und habe auch schon beim Verbraucherschutz angerufen.


Dann bist  du ja in besten Händen. 

PS: Was haben die denn gesagt?


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Tina schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen.



*Zum XXXL-sten Mal:*

Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

 Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Dann dürften nach menschlichem Ermessen keine Fragen mehr offen bleiben!


----------



## Tina (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

PS: Was haben die denn gesagt?

Die meinten natürlich das ich nicht bezahlen soll und wieviele betroffen sind usw.
Aber es steht ja unter dem Anmeldefeld das man einen Vertrag eingeht und in Fett gedruckt steht auch dort etwas von 89€. Aber eben erst wenn man weiter runter geht auf der Seite. Dennoch groß genug geschrieben. Also nicht kleingedruckt.

Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

hab ich doch schon gelesen!!!


----------



## webwatcher (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Tina schrieb:


> und habe auch schon beim Verbraucherschutz angerufen.





Tina schrieb:


> Die meinten natürlich das ich nicht bezahlen soll und wieviele betroffen sind usw.


Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten. Wenn dir die allgemeinen Hinweise 
hier nicht ausreichen und auch der Verbraucherzentrale  nicht ver/traust,  wende dich an einen Anwalt.


----------



## hattab (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Also ich bin auch reingefallen auf diese masche...

Ich habe mir jetzt schon fast alles hier durchgelesen,...Ich werde sicherlich NICHT zahlen das steh sschon mal fest.

Also ich habe schon nachdem ich die 1.zahlungvorderung bekommen habe ne kündigung geswchireben ... Ich wollte euch mal die antwort zeigen... was meint ihr dazu.. paar punkte habe ich nichtmal verstanden :-p

Habt ihr auch den selben texte bekommen? Was habt ihr drauaf hin gemacht?Einfach ignoriert(wie mans ja machen soll)



Zitat :



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau , Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Namen-Und-Ahnen.de  Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen. Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer EMail-Adresse. Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert. Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt leider auch nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat. Eine solche Ausschlussklausel ist zum Schutz unserer Investition in die Datenbank unerlässlich. Darauf wurden Sie ebenfalls in hervorgehobener Form hingewiesen, sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen betätigten Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen bei der Anmeldung als auch erneut mit der nachgewiesenen Zusendung bei Vertragsschluss.Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir auf dieser Regelung auch bestehen müssen, um uns vor Missbrauch zu schützen. Ein wirksamer Widerruf des mit uns geschlossenen Vertrages zur Nutzung der angebotenen Datenbank ist nicht eingegangen. Daher haben wir Ihnen den in der Preisangabe ausgewiesenen Betrag inklusive Mehrwertsteuer in Rechnung gestellt.  Auf der Anmeldeseite unten, direkt bei der Anmeldeschaltfläche, finden Sie die Preisangabe. Wir haben Sie in hervorgehobener Form am Ende des Textes in Fettdruck positioniert. Zusätzlich befindet sich schon über dem ersten Eingabefeld mittig ein farblich hervorgehobener Sternchenhinweis ("Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus ! *") , der Sie zusätzlich zu der Preisangabe leitet (vgl. BGHZ 139, 368 ). Die Preisangabe finden Sie auch unter Punkt II. 7 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen. Die Erstellung, Aktualisierung und Unterhaltung einer für den Online-Zugriff durch Dritte fähigen Datenbank stellt eine beträchtliche Investition dar. Hinzu kommen die von uns verauslagten Kosten für die Inhalte. Angesichts des Umfangs der angebotenen Leistung kann eine solche Leistung nur gegen Entgelt erfolgen. Schließlich bieten wir Ihnen diese Leistungen ohne störende Werbung oder Vermarktung Ihrer Daten an. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, wenn wir auf die Erbringung der Gegenleistung bestehen müssen.  Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden verpflichtet sind. Wir empfehlen daher die fristgerechte Zahlung und bedauern, Ihre Einwendung zurückweisen zu müssen. Unabhängig von dem Entgelt für den Zugang zu unserer Datenbank sind Sie aber weiterhin kostenlos zur Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel berechtigt, sofern Sie sich nicht schon dafür eingetragen haben - dafür wünschen wir Ihnen viel Glück! Mit freundlichen Grüßen,Ihr Namen-Und-Ahnen.de - Support Team


LG 
   Hattab


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



hattab schrieb:


> was meint ihr dazu.. paar punkte habe ich nichtmal verstanden :-p


Muß man auch nicht verstehen, da es ein wüstes Sammelsurium von Halbwahrheiten ist.
Ist sinnlos, das im Einzelnen auseinander zu pflücken


----------



## hattab (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also einfach weiter ignorieren, oder?! Oder soll ich den noch was schreiben?

Es wird auch ganz sicher nichts passieren???

Ich weiss es wurde schon oft geschireben das man ruhig bleiben soll , aber es macht mich trotzdem stutzig...

Meint ihr das beste was ich tun kann ist nichts tun ...?  Irgentwie praktisch


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



hattab schrieb:


> Meint ihr das beste was ich tun kann ist nichts tun ...?


Hört sich irgendwie schon gut an


----------



## hattab (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ist es schonmal vorgekommen das die von der Firma mal echt jemanden vors gericht gebracht haben oder so?

Aber wekche Firma???Wie ich im internet gesehen habe haben die irgentwie ein raum gemietet aber da war noch nicht mal 1 stuhl drinne :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



hattab schrieb:


> echt jemanden vors gericht gebracht haben  oder so?


zweimal haben es Nutzlosanbieter  in zwei Jahren versucht und  sind voll auf die Nase gefallen 
( bei hunderttausenden  von Betroffenen )


----------



## hattab (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also könnten wir jetzt sagen , 

das ich davopn ausgehen kann , dass wen ich einfach nichts tue,nicht mal die Nachichten(Mahnungen ,ect.) lese, nicht mal über die [........] da nachdenke... das mir im grunde zu 99,9% Nichts , aber auch garnichts passieren kann/wird, !?

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (28 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Guten Abend an alle,

also, erst mal ein Lob hier auf das Forum. Die Tipps, wie man sich verhalten soll, sind prima. Schwierig ist natürlich wie sich jeder einzelne in seiner Haut fühlt. Die meisten sind verunsichert und trauen dann einenm "anonymen" Forum nicht. Ging mir am Anfang auch so!!!
Ich , als selbst betroffene, kann nur sagen 
VERTRAUT UND INGNORIERT ALLES WAS VON NAMEN UND AHNEN KOMMT.
Der Grund dafür ist, dass es nicht nur hier im Forum immer wieder wiederholt wird, sondern dass es auch von den Verbraucherschützern empfohlen wird. Heute war auf Pro-Sieben sogar ein Bericht über diese Internet Firma. AUCH IM TV WURDE DARAUF HINGEWIESEN, DASS ES EINE MIESE ABZOCKERFIRMA IST.
Und wem das noch nicht genügt, der soll einen Widerruf per Einschreiben an die Firma in England schicken. Punkt. Basta. Ende. Und dann die besseren Nerven haben!
Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## KatzenHai (29 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also, ich denke bei "Deutschland größtem Internetskandal" eher an die Kamera rechts oben hier (bzw. deren Anlass), als an Abzocker.

Abzockerei ist kein Skandal, sondern eine unangenehme Tatsache, die in einem Rechtsstaat immer entstehen kann, besonders dann, wenn das Volk (noch) kein Problem- und Rechtsempfinden hat, also besonders leicht herein zu legen ist.

Bei Hütchenspielern und Kaffeefahrten ist das Volk schon weiter ...


----------



## W-48 (29 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich bzw. meine Kinder bin im Augenblick stolzer Besitzer von zwei letzten Mahnungen von namen-ahnen.de, vormals genealogie.de, zwei Inkassoschreiben sowie zwei Mahnungen von Games&Spiele, ebenfalls OnlineContent. 
Ich bin im Augenblick etwas unentschlossen, was ich weiter tun soll. Ich brauche keine Standardlinks, bin nämlich schon beim Punkt "zurücklehnen und entspannen" angelangt. Ich brauche vielmehr Tipps, was ich noch "testen" könnte, um den verzweifelten Opfern hier die Angst zu nehmen. 

Was bisher geschah:
1. Meine Tochter (13) hat sich Ende März 2007 bei Genealogie angemeldet. Der ersten Rechnung per eMail habe ich mit dem Hinweis auf Minderjährigkeit widersprochen, in der naiven Meinung, damit wäre die Sache vom Tisch. Zurück kam die schon mehrfach gepostete Standardantwort, die ich aber nicht sofort als solche erkannte. Erst als die identische Antwort auf meine zweite Mail zurückkam, wurde mir klar: Standardtext mit Autoresponder. 
Aber: Der Originaltext meiner Anfrage war zitiert, damit ist der Beweis erbracht, dass die Mail angekommen ist, quasi der "Rückschein". Dass dort nur ein Blahfaselgenerator werkelt, ist nicht mein Problem. 
Im Juli dann die letzte Mahnung per Post -D, weil jetzt kostet es Geld) - keine weiter Reaktion meinerseits. 
Im Oktober 2007 ein Schreiben von RA B**** H***** aus Bonn - Widerspruch per eMail, incl. Scan der geforderten Geburtsurkunde - keine Reaktion aus der Haribostadt. 
Anfang April 2008 ein Schreiben von RAin K**** G****** aus München. 
Der Forderung per Telefon mit dem Hinweis auf Minderjährigkeit widersprochen . Die Dame im Callcenter verlangte einen Nachweis in Form einer Geburtsurkunde. Ich versuchte ihr zu erklären, dass die Urkunde bereits Herrn H. in Bonn vorliegt und ich keine Veranlassung sähe, die Urkunde nochmal zu schicken. Gespräch ergebnislos abgebrochen. 

2. Mein Sohn (11) erhielt im Februar 2008 eine Rechnung für eine angebliche Anmeldung an seine eMail-Adresse, hat sich aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht angemeldet. Im März dann ebenfalls die letzte Mahnung per Post -D). Bisher kein Inkassoschreiben. In dieser Sache habe ich bisher überhaupt nichts unternommen. Sollte das Ganze tatsächlich vor Gericht gehen, habe ich immer noch die Trümpfe a) ich wars nicht und b) Anfechtung wegen Minderjährigkeit. 

3. Im April 2008 schließlich erhielt mein Sohn gleich zwei letzte Mahnungen per Post von every-game.com, identische Adresse, Rechnungsnummern ...729 und ...731. Offensichtlich ist das Registrierungssystem so bescheuert, dass man sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit sogar mehrfach anmelden kann. 
Dort hat er sich ebenfalls mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht angemeldet, in der Sache habe ich bisher ebenfalls nichts unternommen.


----------



## sascha (29 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



> in der Sache habe ich bisher ebenfalls nichts unternommen.





> Erst als die identische Antwort auf meine zweite Mail zurückkam, wurde mir klar: Standardtext mit Autoresponder.



Das eine passt zum anderen.


----------



## hattab (30 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

OHHHH mist, habs voll vergessen,....hätte ich mal mein handy wecker eingestellt....man man man bin ich vergesslich geworden...:wall:


----------



## hattab (30 April 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



HUmax schrieb:


> Kam nun doch nicht heute.




echt? wann osll das den laufen, habs dann ya doch nicht verpasst:-D


----------



## Yoshi (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich hatte auch das zweifelhafte Vergnügen mit "namen und ahnen".
Ich bin dann durch zufall auf diese Seite hier gestoßen und ich muss sagen, was ich hier gelesen habe hat mich sehr beruhigt.
Also erst mal ein DANKE an alle die irgendwie hier mitgewirkt haben.
Ich habe noch ne Frage(ich glaub die wurde noch nicht gestellt):
Was habt ihr denen dann geschrieben (wenn ihr auf die Zahlungsaufforderung geantwortet habt)? Könnte mir da eventuell jemand mal so nen Text zukommen lassen?
Entweder hier posten oder einfach ne e-mail schreiben an [........]
Danke schon mal.

Grüße Yoshi


----------



## W-48 (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Du kannst denen per eMail schreiben was du willst - z.B. "Wie wird das Wetter morgen" oder "Herzlichen Glückwunsch im Club der Ab*****" - du wirst immer dieselbe automatisch generierte Standardantwort erhalten. Per Post habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert - da ist mir das Porto einfach zu schade.


----------



## A John (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Abzockerei ist kein Skandal, sondern eine unangenehme Tatsache, die in einem Rechtsstaat immer entstehen kann, besonders dann, wenn das Volk (noch) kein Problem- und Rechtsempfinden hat


Das Volk hat durchaus ein Rechtsempfinden. Das orientiert sich allerdings an den Gepflogenheiten, die unter zivilisierten- und sozialisierten Menschen üblich sind.
(Den von vielen Juristen verachteten- und als "gesundes Volksempfinden" verunglimpften "guten Sitten", ).
Ein abstraktes und lebensfremdes Formal-"Recht", das sich nur nach jahrelangem Studium erschließt, ist für die meisten Normalmenschen einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. :unzufrieden:


----------



## technofreak (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



A John schrieb:


> Das Volk hat durchaus ein Rechtsempfinden. Das orientiert sich allerdings an den Gepflogenheiten, die unter zivilisierten- und sozialisierten Menschen üblich sind.
> (Den von vielen Juristen verachteten- und als "gesundes Volksempfinden" verunglimpften "guten Sitten", ).
> Ein abstraktes und lebensfremdes Formal-"Recht", das sich nur nach jahrelangem Studium erschließt, ist für die meisten Normalmenschen einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. :unzufrieden:


Auch auf die Gefahr damit anzuecken, diese Ansicht teile ich zum  Teil.
Bei dem Ausdruck gesundes Volksempfinden sträuben sich bei mir allerdings 
etwas die Nackenhaare. Die damit verknüpften Erinnerungen sind bei weitem   
nicht verblaßt.


----------



## HUmax (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Heute soll es nun bei Akte 08 laufen.



> Dienstag, 06.05.2008 - 23:05 Uhr
> AKTE 08/19
> 
> Themen der Sendung: Wenn die Berufsgenossenschaft nicht zahlt: Ein Mann kämpft um seine Rente / Solarium-Irrsinn: Was junge Leute ihrer Haut antun / *Abzocke im Internet: Vorsicht vor Ratenzahlungen!* / Saisonbeginn auf Mallorca: Tony Eisermann ist wieder voll da!


http://www.sat1.de/tvprogramm_community/tvprogramm/?action=onDetail&id=14356714


----------



## Willow81 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hi

Und ich warte Immernoch...

Herr Inkasso...mach mal hinne...mir ist langweilig...

Die Sendung werde ich bestimmt schauen.
ich kenne noch 6 weitere Leute die in den letzten 2 Wochen Post von diesen netten Herrschaften bekommen haben. Die scheinen derzeit echt fleissig zu sein im mails verschicken...

LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

guten abend an alle,

nun lassen die sich ne neue masche einfallen. habe eben endlich.. nach wie langer zeit meines widerrufs eine antwort erhalten. da steht unter anderem..."[





> COLOR="Red"]Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert.
> 
> Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat. Das Widerrufsrecht ist somit nach Ihrer Aktivierung des Datenbank-Zuganges erloschen, da wir Ihren Zungang freigeschaltet haben und unter anderem bereits eine eigene Ahnenhomepagen für Sie angelegt haben.
> Eine solche Ausschlussklausel ist zum Schutz unserer Investition in die Datenbank unerlässlich. "[/COLOR]


muss gestehehen, dass ich nun doch wieder ins grübeln komme. leider :wall:
lg von divi


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Wer liest so einen Schwachsinn, der per unaufgeforderter Mail mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Absenderdaten im Posteingang auftaucht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

öh dvill,

ich lese so was offensichtlich :wall: hast ja recht:steinigung: danke für deine schnell antwort.
schönen abend noch


----------



## matse81 (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo zusammen, leider bin auch ich auf den namen-und-ahnen Kram reingefallen.
Natürlich hab ich den Vertrag direkt widerrufen:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Hiermit nehme ich mein 2wöchiges Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch und kündige auch gleichzeitig die Mitgliedschaft für mich, M* W*, email *@gmx.de.
Entstanden ist diese am 18.04.08 zwischen 17.49 und 18.01.
Selbstverständlich werde ich ihrer Zahlungsaufforderung NICHT nachkommen.

Weiterhin bitte ich um eine Bestätigung des Eingangs dieser Mail und der Abmeldung aus ihrem System.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"

Ok, hab mich geirrt, sind nicht 2 Wochen sondern sogar ein Monat.

Hier meine Frage:
Ist die obige mail ausreichend oder habe ich einen wichtigen Punkt übersehen?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## W-48 (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Du wirst dieselbe Antwort erhalten, wie alle anderen auch: Leider können wir ... bla bla. 

Mach dir mal den Spass und schick nochmal eine Mail mit dem Text: "Hallo, wie wird das Wetter morgen" - und vergleich die Antwort mit deinem Widerruf. 

Aber heb dir trotzdem die Antwort für alle Fälle auf, du hast damit quasi die Empfangsbestätigung.


----------



## HUmax (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Wie aus der Akte-Sendung vom 06.05.2008 zu entnehmen war, wurde endlich Anklage wegen Betrug erhoben. Was dabei rauskommt, wird die Zukunft zeigen.

Wer das Video sich anschauen will, einfach bei MyVideo.de nach "Neues zu Online Content Ltd" suchen.


----------



## matse81 (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Tag zusammen, heute mal wieder Mail bekommen:

"leider konnten wir bis zum heutigen Tage keinen Zahlungseingang auf unsere Rechnung [.......]
vom 22.04.2008 feststellen. Sicherlich handelt es sich dabei um ein Versehen. Sollten Sie 
inzwischen gezahlt haben, so betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben bitte als gegenstandslos.

12 - Monatszugang Namen-und-ahnen.de                     89,00 Euro
---------------------------------------------------------------     
Zahlungsbetrag                                      89,00 Euro
(Ohne Abzug sofort zahlbar)

Zu Ihrer Information:
Die aufgef�hrte Entgeltforderung beruht auf einem mit uns abgeschlossenen Dienstleistungsvertrag �ber die
Bereitstellung der Online-Datenbank Namen-und-ahnen.de. Sie haben sich f�r dieses Dienstleistungsangebot 
unter Angabe Ihres Namens, Ihrer Anschrift und E-mail Adresse eingetragen. Ferner haben Sie uns gegen�ber
best�tigt, die diesem Vertrag zugrunde liegenden Allgemeinen Gesch�ftsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu
haben. Das Ihnen zustehende Widerrufsrecht haben Sie gar nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam ausge�bt. 
Insbesondere ist ein Widerruf nach Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung nicht mehr m�glich, vgl. � 312d 
Abs. 3 BGB . Bitte beachten Sie hierzu die Ihnen mit Vertragsschluss �bermittelten und auf der Seite 
Namen-und-ahnen.de jederzeit einsehbaren Allgemeinen Gesch�ftsbedingungen. Dort unter II.2. sowie II.7.
wurden Sie ebenso wie auf der Anmeldeseite klar und deutlich �ber die Entgeltlichkeit des 
Dienstleistungsvertrages informiert:

"Der Nutzer ist zur Entrichtung des einmalige Nutzungsentgelts von 89,00 Euro verpflichtet (Entgelt). Die
Mehrwertsteuer ist in diesem Betrag enthalten. �ber diesen Betrag wird dem Nutzer eine Rechnung zugesandt. 
Der Rechnungsbetrag ist vorbehaltlich des Widerrufsrechts des Nutzers und unter Abbedingung von � 614 BGB 
nach Vertragsschluss f�llig."

Hinweis:
Diese Zahlungserinnerung wirkt verzugsbegr�ndend und bewirkt gem. �� 280, 286 BGB, dass Sie von nun an zum
Ersatz des sog. Verz�gerungsschadens verpflichtet sind. Dazu geh�ren insbesondere auch die weiteren Kosten 
der Rechtsverfolgung, etwa durch weitere Mahnungen, Einschaltung eines Inkasso-/Rechtsanwaltsb�ros oder 
Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens. Die dadurch entstehenden Mehrkosten stehen nicht zu unserer 
Disposition."


Irgendwie sieht das für mich so aus, als ob man schon teilweise auf das erhöhte Auftreten gleichartiger Widerrufmails reagiert hätte bezüglich "Nutzung" der Seite und so weiter...?

Locker durch die Hose atmen.... oder?


----------



## HUmax (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



matse81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht das für mich so aus, als ob man schon teilweise auf das erhöhte Auftreten gleichartiger Widerrufmails reagiert hätte bezüglich "Nutzung" der Seite und so weiter...?


Nö, dieses Blabla gibts schon immer. Je nach Nutzlosanbieter etwas anders, aber sonst fast inhaltsgleich.


----------



## Sternchen 30 (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo,:-p

Es gut zu wissen, das nicht nur wir uns mit diesem Verein rum ärgern müssen.
Mein Sohn 10 Jahre hat sich auf deren Seite locken lassen und hat dort rum gespielt. Er hat wohl erst seinen Namen eingegeben,  um zu sehen was er bedeutet. Dann wollte er herausfinden, ob er adelig ist und hat das Feld ausgefüllt. Natürlich im Glauben, das  es nichts kostet.
Am 1.4. kam der die Zugangsbestätigung und am 26.4. haben wir die Rechnung erhalten. Als wir das mitbekommen haben, habe ich sofort Widersprochen, da ja unser Kind minderjährig ist und unsere Erlaubnis nicht hatte. Nach dem die 1. Mahnung kamm und es hin und her ging (immer die gleiche mail) Kamm jetzt eine sehr Nette: Weil man dort das Geburtsdatum angeben kann, wäre das ja Urkundenfälschung und wir als Eltern hätten unsere Aufsichtspflicht verletzt. So der Inhalt der e-mail in kurz Form. Wir haben gleich 4 von der Sorte am gleichen Tag erhalten. Habe mir jetzt vorgenommen nicht mehr zu antworten:stumm: und lasse mich auch nicht erpressen von dennen.

Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

"Urkundenfälschung." :scherzkeks:
Eine nette Variante, aber natürlich völliger Schwachsinn.

Ebenfalls kommt an dieser Stelle oft der Vorwurf des "Betrugs" bzw. "Erschleichens von Leistungen" ins Spiel.
Aber auch das ist Stuss. Eine Anzeige in so einem Fall ist auch bisher nie bekanntgeworden, obwohl das regelmäßig angedroht wird. Die werden sich auch hüten.

Das sind alles die üblichen Einschüchterungstaktiken.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Mai 2008)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> "Urkundenfälschung." :scherzkeks:
> Eine nette Variante, aber natürlich völliger Schwachsinn.


Das stimmt so nicht! Der § 269 StGB sieht das "Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten" in der Tat so im Rechtsverkehr vor. Nur hast du sicherlich Recht damit, dass es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu keiner Anzeige kommen wird - und wenn ja, der Bub ist ja erst 10 und damit strafunmündig - Ermittlungen müssen eingestellt werden, sobald das klar ist. Eine Sorgepflichtsverletzung der Eltern ist weder im StGB noch über das BGB sanktioniert.

Das sowas der gut beratene exmatrikulierte Jurastudent, ähm Anbieter aus Frankfurt, nicht weiß?


----------



## HUmax (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wie aus der Akte-Sendung vom 06.05.2008 zu entnehmen war, wurde endlich Anklage wegen Betrug erhoben. Was dabei rauskommt, wird die Zukunft zeigen.
> 
> Wer das Video sich anschauen will, einfach bei MyVideo.de nach "Neues zu Online Content Ltd" suchen.





> *Doris Möller-Scheu, Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt/Main:*
> „Wir hatten allein zu NetContent und ihrer Nachfolgefirma Online Content Limited 2.500 Anzeigen vorliegen. Ende April haben wir Anklage erhoben gegen Michael B. und die Geschäftsführerin von Online Content wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betruges.“
> 
> http://www.br-online.de/content/cms...online-Publikation--123181-20080505090217.pdf


Ob diese "Geschäftsführerin" (Marionette) bei einem eventuellen Prozess dann in Natura zu sehen ist?


----------



## Sternchen 30 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Heute kam die erste und letzte schriftliche Mahnung von dennen per Post. Sie wollen jetzt 94 euro von meinem Sohn haben wollen. Und im Briefkopf steht GENEALOGIE. Damit ist wohl auch 100% klar das dies ein und der gleiche Verein ist. Der Brief landet im Schrank und fertig. Habe schon in verschiedenen Foren gelesen das immer wieder Kinder dort rein geraten.


----------



## lienchen82 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo Ihr Alle!!!

bin dummerweise auch auf "Namen und Ahnen.de" reingefallen. 
Habe mir bei der Anmeldung nichts weiter bei gedacht, da ja nicht Ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wurde das ich nach Anmeldeabschluss 4 Wochen zwit zum Kündigen habe oder ansonsten 89,-€ zahlen soll.
habe nun genau nach 4 Wochen die Rechnung bekommen. 

Weiß jetzt aber auch nicht ob ich das zahlen soll oder nicht??? 

Ich habe mir Eure Forenbeiträge schon mal durch gelesen, bin aber immer noch ein wenig skeptisch!!!

Gruß lienchen82


----------



## HUmax (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



lienchen82 schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt aber auch nicht ob ich das zahlen soll oder nicht???
> 
> Ich habe mir Eure Forenbeiträge schon mal durch gelesen, bin aber immer noch ein wenig skeptisch!!!


Dann zahl am besten, wenn es Dich beruhigt und unterstütze fleißig die Nutzlosbranche. Vor allem jetzt, wo die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt/Main Anklage wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrug erhoben hat, wird jeder Cent von denen benötigt.*

* = Das Smilie verkneif ich mir mal. Das meine ich ganz ernst.


----------



## lienchen82 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



HUmax schrieb:


> Dann zahl am besten, wenn es Dich beruhigt und unterstütze fleißig die Nutzlosbranche. Vor allem jetzt, wo die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt/Main Anklage wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrug erhoben hat, wird jeder Cent von denen benötigt.*
> 
> * = Das Smilie verkneif ich mir mal. Das meine ich ganz ernst.



Also nicht zahlen!!!
So dicke habe ich es nämlich auch nicht.
Lohnt es sich denn überhaupt einen Wiederspruch hinzuschicken???


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Nee, gell?


----------



## Fiasco (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

hallo ertmal
verfolge die sache hier seit nem monat mit 
muss leider gestehen das ich auch "opfer" von namen und ahnenforschung gerworden bin

hab auch paar e-mails bekommen das ich den betrag von 89 € zahlen soll
und heut is der erste brief gekommen

seh nicht ein das zu bezahlen und ich hoffe das es wenige leute gibts die das bezahlen

hoffentlich fallen diese [.......] ordentlich auf die nase bei der verhandlung


ich möchte mich hier bei allen bedanken 
eure infos und aufklärungen haben mir sehr geholfen :scherzkeks:

mfg Fiasco


----------



## Sternchen 30 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hier mal die nette e-mail die wir erhalten haben:

ehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Namen-Und-Ahnen.de

wir haben Ihre Beanstandung erhalten und erwidern hierauf wie folgt:

Um die Anmeldung Minderjähriger soweit wie möglich auszuschließen, haben wir schon auf der Anmeldeseite bei der Angabe des Alters alle Jahrgänge gesperrt, bei deren Eingabe eine Volljährigkeit nicht vorliegen kann. Eine Anmeldung unter Angabe eines Lebensalter von unter 18 Jahren ist also technisch nicht möglich. Wenn sich ein Minderjähriger für das Datenbankangebot der Genealogie Ltd. anmeldet, so muss er dafür ein auf sich unzutreffendes Alter eingeben.

Diese Handlung ist, auch strafrechtlich relevant, sowohl im Hinblick auf einen sog. Eingehungsbetrug zu Lasten der Genealogie Ltd. als auch in Form der Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten gem. § 269 Abs. 1, 2 StGB:

"Wer zur Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr beweiserhebliche Daten so speichert oder verändert,
dass bei ihrer Wahrnehmung eine unechte oder verfälschte Urkunde vorliegen würde,
oder derart gespeicherte oder veränderte Daten gebraucht,
wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
Der Versuch ist strafbar
(...)"

Zivilrechtlich weisen wir darauf hin, dass die Überlassung eines Rechners mit Internetzugang an einen Minderjährigen ohne Aufsicht sich aus Sicht eines Dritten - hier der Genealogie Ltd. - als konkludente Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten für eventuelle rechtsgeschäftliche Erklärungen darstellt.

Insofern sich ein Minderjähriger ohne Kenntnis der Erziehungsberechtigten Zugang zum Internet verschafft hat, liegt in aller Regel eine Aufsichtspflichtsverletzung vor, denn es besteht auch die Pflicht zur Kontrolle der Freizeitbeschäftigungen des Minderjährigen. In diesem Falle wird die Zahlungsforderung in Form eines Schadenersatzanspruches gegen die Aufsichtspflichtigen geltend gemacht, da wir bereits den Datenbankzugang eingerichtet und aktiviert haben und ebenfalls bereits eine eigene Ahnenhomepage angelegt haben.

Weiterhin weisen wir Sie auf den "Taschengeldparagraphen" des § 110 BGB hin.

Daher gehen wir vom Fortbestand der Forderung aus und fordern Sie auf, den in der Ihnen vorliegenden Rechnung vorliegenden Betrag zur Vermeidung weiterer Kosten fristgerecht auszugleichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Namen-Und-Ahnen.de - Support Team


----------



## Sternchen 30 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Und ich hoffe sehr das sie vor Gericht ordentlich, was auf die Mütze  bekommen.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Günter Kramer (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Willow81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Mein Mann hat es auch geschafft, sich da zu registrieren, und gestern kam die Zahlungsaufforderung über 89 Euro. _Quoting gekürzt._
> ......



Hallo
Ich habe ein Preisausschreiben bei Ahnen mitgemacht gleich bekam ich die Aufforderung 89.-Euro zu zahlen.
Das beste ist bei solchen E.-Mail nicht zubezahlen.:wall:

Da dieses Unternehmen in England ist kriegt man nichts mehr zurück.
[.......]

Gruß
Günter


----------



## HUmax (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Günter Kramer schrieb:


> Da dieses Unternehmen in England ist


Da täuscht Du Dich aber.


----------



## Wembley (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



			
				Irres Schreiben schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Namen-Und-Ahnen.de
> 
> Wenn sich ein Minderjähriger für das Datenbankangebot der *Genealogie Ltd.* anmeldet,
> ....
> hier der *Genealogie Ltd.* -


Nur dass im Impressum von namen-und-ahnen.de die Ahnenforschung Ltd. und nicht die Genealogie Ltd. steht. Was also wollen die damit sagen? 


			
				Irres Schreiben schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern sich ein Minderjähriger ohne Kenntnis der Erziehungsberechtigten Zugang zum Internet verschafft hat, liegt in aller Regel eine Aufsichtspflichtsverletzung vor, denn es besteht auch die Pflicht zur Kontrolle der Freizeitbeschäftigungen des Minderjährigen.


Eigentlich lohnt es sich nicht, auf diesen (und weiteren) Unsinn, der da steht, einzugehen. Die hier postenden Juristen kriegen nämlich Magenschmerzen, wenn so etwas lesen müssen.
Aber einen Vergleich möchte ich doch anstellen: Nehmen wir doch den Fall an, dass sich ein Minderjähriger in einem Autohaus einen sauteuren Schlitten bestellt. Wenn der Wagen dann da ist und sich herausstellt, dass dieser umsonst geliefert wurde, wer hat dann massive Probleme? Die Eltern wegen der "Aufsichtspflicht" (haha) oder der Verkäufer, weil er fahrlässig gehandelt hat? Natürlich der Verkäufer, der sich dann wahrscheinlich einen anderen Job suchen muss.


----------



## Günter Kramer (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



HUmax schrieb:


> Da täuscht Du Dich aber.



Ich zahle keinen Cent!!!Da man in Deutschland auf der Hauptseite das Impressum angeben muß!! Und nicht im klein gedruckten unter AGB. versteckt.Außerdem steht nicht immer der Betreg von 60 Euro auf der Hauptseite erst im klein gedruckt unter AGB.Natürlich auch die Steuernummer da diese Betreiber ja ihren Hauptsitz in England haben.
Nach unseren Gesetzen sind Preisausschreiben kostenlos und nicht zum Leute Fangen!!!Das sie 89.-Euro dafür bezahlen:


Also liebe Leute bei E.-Mail oder Drohungen von Inkasso oder sonstiges E.Mail in den Mülleimer werfen.Nichts bezahlen!!!Und nicht verunsichern lassen.
Gruß
Günter:-p


----------



## The Collector (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Reicht es wenn man einfach nicht drauf eingeht und nicht bezahlt, oder muss man sich bei denen melden? Schickt jetzt nicht irgendwelche Links zu einem 1000-Seiten-Text, sondern schreibt einfach nur die Antwort.


----------



## HUmax (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Du willst also eine persönliche Rechtsberatung haben? Da musst Du zur Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt gehen.

Oder Du liest hier im Forum und da muss man keine "1000 Seiten" lesen, aber man sollte sich halt im Forum mal ein wenig umschauen. So weit weg sind die Infos gar nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Guten Abend an alle!

also, brauche mich nicht zu wiederholen, was bisher war. Habe da nur mal ne Frage an alle Betroffenen.... ich kann mich nicht erinnern... öh... hat man bei der Anmeldung seine Adresse hinterlegen bzw. angeben müssen? Davon ab, wundere ich mich, dass hier manche Leute schon nach einer Woche eine Mahnung bzw. Zahlungserinnerung bekommen. Ich bekam die erste "nette" Zahlungserinnerung erst nach 3 Wochen. Und die war wirklich "nett" verfasst.
Liebe Grüsse von
Divi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

...................sorry, die Zahlungserinnerung kam per E-Mail-- habe ich vergessen zu schreiben. sorry
grüsse von 
divi


----------



## sascha (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



> hat man bei der Anmeldung seine Adresse hinterlegen bzw. angeben müssen?



Sieht so aus:


----------



## Wembley (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



11divi schrieb:


> wundere ich mich, dass hier manche Leute schon nach einer Woche eine Mahnung bzw. Zahlungserinnerung bekommen. Ich bekam die erste "nette" Zahlungserinnerung erst nach 3 Wochen.


Darüber brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern. Einen genauen Zeitplan (oder gar einen ausgetüftelten Masterplan) kann man bei denen, wenn es um das Rechnungen, Mahnungen und "Zahlungserinnerungen" verschicken geht, sehr schwer ausmachen. User berichten von den unterschiedlichsten Erlebnissen. 
Früher mal war es häufig der Fall, dass die erste Rechnung nach 14 Tagen kam, aber da gibt es bei vielen dieser Anbieter auch keine Regelmäßigkeit mehr.
Was aber oft auffällt, dass gerne Massenmahnungen verschickt werden. Dann wird ein Thread, der schon eingeschlafen ist, wieder zum Leben erweckt.


----------



## sascha (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



> Was aber oft auffällt, dass gerne Massenmahnungen verschickt werden.



So um die 7000 Mahnungen pro Woche können das schon mal sein, wie Insider zu berichten wissen. Macht übrigens 42.000 Euro Einnahmen pro Woche, wenn auch nur jeder Zehnte sich beeindrucken lässt und tatsächlich zahlt...


----------



## Brishak (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo @ all ,
entschuldigt das ich störe und sagen muss das ich ebenfalls auf Namen-und-Ahnen.de hereingefallen bin....-.-  
Nun habe ich mir die gesamten beiträge mal durchgelesen und wollte jetzt nachfragen , da ich erst 16 jahre alt bin , ob ich noch unter minderjährigkeitsschutz stehe und somit der Vertrag ungültig ist oder nicht , 
und kennt bisher jemand einen der wegen dieser veruchten Seite schon vor Gericht gehen musste , weil er nicht bezahlt hat , habe schon meine "Letzte Mahnung" schriftlich bekommen. 

Mfg 
Max


----------



## HUmax (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Brishak schrieb:


> da ich erst 16 jahre alt bin , ob ich noch unter minderjährigkeitsschutz stehe und somit der Vertrag ungültig ist oder nicht


Jetzt überlege mal, mit welchen Alter man "Volljährig" wird und wann und wo die Eltern noch für gewisse Dinge einspringen müssen, wenn man diese Volljährigkeit noch nicht erreicht hat.



Brishak schrieb:


> und kennt bisher jemand einen der wegen dieser veruchten Seite schon vor Gericht gehen musste , weil er nicht bezahlt hat , habe schon meine "Letzte Mahnung" schriftlich bekommen.


Wenn Du Glück hast, kommt auch noch eine "Allerletzte Mahnung" und so weiter.


----------



## Brishak (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ja danke für deine info ^^ ,das ich noch nicht volljährig bin weiß ich selber , aber ob ich nun auch schon bei Verträgen bestraft oder sonstiges werden kann weis ich nicht , da man ja auch ab 14 Jahren "bestraft" werden kann bei Diebstahl ect.  :smile:


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Bestrafen kommt im Strafrecht vor, Rechnungen sind Ausfluss des zivilen Rechtes - das eine hat mit dem anderen hier eher nichts zu tun!


----------



## eka220 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo,

ich habe eure Beiträge gelesen und bin sehr erleichtert ich habe mich auch dort angemeldet und bekam Rechnungen und Mahnung wie bei euch auch. Was ich sehr Interessant finde das sich noch keine gemeldet hat wo es weiter geht nach den Briefen vom Rechtsanwalt. Ist der Brief das Ende? Warten wir mal ab ich werde auf jedenfall warten bis etwas vom Gericht kommt.

P.S. Bei der Anmeldung hier im Forum habe ich sogar das kleingedruckte gelesen


----------



## eka220 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich habe noch etwas tolles gefunden schaut euch mal folgenden link an.

Notiz-Blog » Blog Archiv » Achtung: namen-ahnen.de Teil 4


----------



## HUmax (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



eka220 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch etwas tolles gefunden schaut euch mal folgenden link an.
> 
> Notiz-Blog » Blog Archiv » Achtung: namen-ahnen.de Teil 4


Die Initiative gegen Namen und Ahnen scheint es schon nicht mehr zu geben. Der Link am Ende des Artikel ist tot.


----------



## kanne (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

hi leute ich hab mir den thread durchgelesen und muss sagen das ich auch darauf reingefallen bin kann mir jemand die email adresse von denen sagen hab kein bock zu bezahlen hab die seite NEI benutzt und bin erst 13 jahre alt

mfg kanne


----------



## HUmax (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Die Adresse findest Du auf deren Seite im Impressum. Wie man dahin kommt, wirst Du sicherlich wissen?


----------



## kanne (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

sry aber nö ich entschuldige mich dafür wenn ich jemandem auf den sack gehe aber ich hab sone panik(auch wenn hier steht man soll nit den kopf verlieren)das ich nit richtgi denken kann


----------



## kanne (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

ah ok sry habs gefunden


----------



## HUmax (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Du bist 13. Die einzige Panik könntest Du vor Deinen Eltern bekommen, den Du dürftest eh nichts machen.


----------



## kanne (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

bloß leider habe  meine eltis nit viel geld und auf der straße landen will ich auch nit unbedingt weil ich si blöd war und mich bei ner seite angemeldet hab obwohl ich das eig nit darf
:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## HUmax (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Informiere Dich lieber mal bzw. das sollen Deine Eltern machen und dann seht Ihr ja was Sache ist.


----------



## Pidder (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hi an alle, ich bin da auch drauf geraten und habe mich sogar eingetragen. Als dann gleich die 2. Mahnung kam mit Androhung Schufaeintrag, Rollkommando, Erschießung usw. mußte ich erst mal lachen. :auslach:. Aber es ist nicht meine Art, so etwas auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen, zumal mein Sportgeist geweckt worden war. Zunächst habe ich mich ein wenig informiert über das Netz der "seriösen" Hintermänner um M. B., Gebr. S. u.v.m. sowie deren "Geschäftsmodelle". (Ich finde es an der Stelle durchaus angebracht, die Namen derer zu nennen, die ja letztlich, unser Geld bekommen wollen.) Dann habe ich mir mal ein wenig Zeit genommen, weil ja wie gesagt, ich mich durchaus persönlich angesprochen gefühlt habe und habe mal alle deren Seiten durchgeklickert und mich dort unter den klang- und phantasievollsten vollsten Namen, die mir halt so einfielen, registriert.

Und ist es denn die Möglichkeit??? Die machen ja richtig mit!!! Ich bekomme die herrlichsten Rechnungen von denen :devil: 

Wollen wir mal eine davon veröffentlichen... kann sein, dass bei den anderen, die ein oder andere Namensnennung ein bisschen zu saftig ausgefallen ist.


ONLINE CONTENT LIMITED
ZIMMERSMÜHLENWEG 11
D- 61440 OBERURSEL/TS.
Telefon: +49-180-3471133-649
Telefax: +49-180-3471133-710
Steuernummer: 025/248/71023

(...)



ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
Rechnungsnummer: (...)
Kundennummer: (...)




14.05.2008
Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau (...),
wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse an dem Angebot von Kochrezepte-net.de Seit Ihrer Anmeldung ist nunmehr ein Monat verstrichen, ohne dass Sie von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht haben. Wir freuen uns daher, dass unser Angebot Ihren Zuspruch gefunden hat und erlauben uns, für die Bereitstellung und Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung das vereinbarte Nutzungsentgelt gemäß nachfolgender Aufstellung in Rechnung zu stellen. Kochrezepte-net.de Ihr Zugang zum Datenbankangebot ist noch bis zum 08.10.2008 freigeschaltet. Der hier aufgeführte Rechnungsbetrag umfasst den gesamten Nutzungszeitraum bis zu diesem Datum; insbesondere entstehen Ihnen keine weiteren, wiederkehrenden Kosten für die Inanspruchnahme des hier aufgeführten Dienstleistungsangebots. Hier noch einmal der Mitgliedszugang für unsere Datenbank: http://www.kochrezepte-net.de/member/ Sollten Ihre Zugangsdaten nicht mehr vorliegen, rufen Sie bitte http://www.kochrezepte-net.de/zugang.php auf. Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag unter Angabe des unten angegebenen Verwendungszweckes bis zum 26.05.2008 auf unsere nachstehend aufgeführte Bankverbindung. Beachten Sie, dass nicht zuzuordnende Zahlungen oder Teilleistungen keine schuldbefreiende Wirkung haben. Inhaber: Online Content Ltd
Konto: [...........] BLZ: 10050000 Berliner Sparkasse IBAN: [............]
SWIFT: [..............]
Sollten Sie Fragen zu dieser Rechnung oder unserem Dienstleistungsangebot haben, stehen wir
Ihnen unter +49-180-3471133-649 ( 9 Cent / Minute aus dem dt. Festnetz ) oder [email protected] zur Verfügung. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ihr Kochrezepte-net.de - Team

Ich habe an Euch abschließend nur eine Bitte. Nie, aber auch wirklich niemals zahlen, egal, was für eine Drohkulisse aufgebaut wird!!!


----------



## wbwuenne (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo erstmal zusammen,

habe in den vergangenen Wochen mit Interesse eure Beiträge verfolgt, da meine Tochter, (gerade volljährig) auch auf die Seite reingefallen ist und mich um Hilfe gebeten hat.
Bisher ist bei uns ebenfalls alles so abgelaufen, wie es in den meisten Berichten
geschildert wurde.


- Rechnung per Mail, worauf wir ebenfalls per Mail Widerspruch eingelegt haben
- Reaktion auf unseren Widerspruch ebenfalls per Mail, dass der Widerspruch     
  nicht akzeptiert werde
- nochmalige Reaktion von uns per Einschreiben, mit dem Hinweis das keine 
  Zahlung von uns erfolgen werde
- Schriftliche Mahnung der Gesellschaft, ohne Reaktion von uns

Gestern erhielten wir nun einen Brief der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei
K(...) G(...) aus München, welche die Interessen der Genealogie LtD. vertrete.
In dem Schreiben werden wir aufgefordert nun innerhalb von 10 Tagen einen Betrag von 104,67 Euro inclusive Kosten zu begleichen. Was mich dabei verblüfft ist, dass in der Kostenaufstellung die Hauptforderung der Mandanschaft mit 60,00 Euro anstelle des Rechnungsbetrages von 89 Euro ausgewiesen ist. Würde mich ja gerne mal interessieren woher diese 60 Euro kommen, ich meine diesen Betrag schonmal von einer früheren Seite der ominösen Firma gehört zu haben, dass würde ja bedeuten, dass die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei auch noch alte Rechnungbeträge in den Mahnungen aufnimmt. Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr darauf zu antworten, was ihr ja auch in euren diversen Beträgen empfehlt.
Allerdings hat meine Tochter jedoch Angst dass es zu einem Mahnbescheid kommt, was wenn ich euch Recht verstanden habe nur sehr selten vorkommt.

gruss an alle


----------



## katzenjens (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo,



wbwuenne schrieb:


> Allerdings hat meine Tochter jedoch Angst dass es zu einem Mahnbescheid kommt, was wenn ich euch Recht verstanden habe nur sehr selten vorkommt.



Kleine Korrektur: Extremst selten  , bisher nur 2 Mal in der Öffentlichkeit gesichtet. In beiden Fällen sind die "Nutzlosanbieter" auf der Nase gelandet. Kurz und gut, Deine Tochter braucht sich keinerlei Sorgen zu machen.

Wie die unterschiedlichen Mahnungsbeträge zustandekommen, weiss oft nicht einmal mehr der "Anbieter" selbst. Sogar von eingeschüchterten Opfern bezahlte Beiträge werden bisweilen munter weiter angemahnt.

Die Frau G. mahnt inzwischen teilweise für Firmen, wo selbst der Briefkasten nicht mehr existiert.

Also, cool bleiben, die Links in meiner Signatur lesen und sich netteren Dingen des Lebens widmen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Pidder (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also mal gaaaaanz ruhig. Die liebe Frau G(...) hat auch mir gestern zum ersten Mal geschrieben :tröst: - Ihre Anschrift, die (...) Str. in München ist eine der ersten Adressen, und man muss verstehen, dass Frau G(...) mit ihren allenfalls mittelmäßigen Talenten, sich solcher Klienten bedienen muß, um sich diesen Luxus leisten zu können, aber damit wird sich die Rechtsanwaltskammer in München separat noch beschäftigen müssen - es wird voraussichtlich zu einem Mahnbescheid kommen, weil wir uns in der Endphase dieser Abzockwelle befinden. Das heißt, dass deren Umtriebe inzwischen so viel Wirbel verursacht haben, dass nun auch schon in Zeitschriften, im Fernsehen, Rundfunk usw. vor denen gewarnt wird :schluchz:. Um jetzt noch in kurzer Zeit so viel wie möglich abzocken zu können, muss die Drohkulisse so weit wie möglich verschärft werden, was in unserem Fall wohl bedeutet, dass Mahnbescheide beantragt werden. Das Gericht prüft nicht die Rechtmässigkeit oder den Bestand der Forderung, sondern wird den Mahnbescheid auf Antrag erlassen :steinigung:. Jetzt musst Du gegen den Mahnbescheid Widerspruch einlegen! Eine gesetzlich normierte Widerspruchsfrist gibt es nicht. Allerdings kann ein Widerspruch nur bis zum Erlass eines Vollsterckungsbescheides eingelegt werden. Ein verspäteter Widerspruch wird als Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid behandelt (§ 694 Abs. 2 Satz 1 ZPO). 
Als nächten Schritt müssten unsere lieben [ edit]  Klage einreichen, wozu es aber nie kommen wird, weil es a) schon entsprechende Urteile gegen diese Masche gibt und b) auch der ignoranteste Provinzrichter die Unwirksamkeit der Forderung aufgrund der nur schweren Erkenntlichkeit des Abonnements und des Preises dafür erkennen würde, bzw. auch die angebliche Identifizierung anhand Deiner IP-Adresse als Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen erkennen wird. Dazu sind einfach zu viele entsprechende Urteile vorhanden. Mit anderen Worten, die können nie beweisen, und schon gar nicht anhand Deine IP-Adresse, dass Du Dich dort wirklich angemeldet hast. 
Was Du mit dem Mahnschreiben tun sollst? Ich für meine Fälle habe das folgende getan:


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pidder schrieb:


> ...dass Frau G(...) mit ihren allenfalls mittelmäßigen Talenten, sich solcher Klienten bedienen muß, um sich diesen Luxus leisten zu können


Im Fernsehen hieß es neulich noch:





			
				Akte08 schrieb:
			
		

> "...sie ist jung und braucht das Geld..."


Ja, jung ist sie doch die Bürogemeinschaft lässt erahnen, dass man Geld braucht, um sich überhaupt den Standort München leisten zu können. In Berlin ist das anders, gelle Frau G.?
:auslach:


----------



## kanne (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

ich brauch hilfe hab eben diese email bekommen

Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Namen-Und-Ahnen.de

Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen.

Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer EMail-Adresse.

Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert.

Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt leider auch nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat. Eine solche Ausschlussklausel ist zum Schutz unserer Investition in die Datenbank unerlässlich. Darauf wurden Sie ebenfalls in hervorgehobener Form hingewiesen, sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen betätigten Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen bei der Anmeldung als auch erneut mit der nachgewiesenen Zusendung bei Vertragsschluss.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir auf dieser Regelung auch bestehen müssen, um uns vor Missbrauch zu schützen.

Ein wirksamer Widerruf des mit uns geschlossenen Vertrages zur Nutzung der angebotenen Datenbank ist nicht eingegangen. Daher haben wir Ihnen den in der Preisangabe ausgewiesenen Betrag inklusive Mehrwertsteuer in Rechnung gestellt.

Auf der Anmeldeseite unten, direkt bei der Anmeldeschaltfläche, finden Sie die Preisangabe. Wir haben Sie in hervorgehobener Form am Ende des Textes in Fettdruck positioniert. Zusätzlich befindet sich schon über dem ersten Eingabefeld mittig ein farblich hervorgehobener Sternchenhinweis ("Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus ! *") , der Sie zusätzlich zu der Preisangabe leitet (vgl. BGHZ 139, 368). Die Preisangabe finden Sie auch unter Punkt II. 7 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen.

Die Erstellung, Aktualisierung und Unterhaltung einer für den Online-Zugriff durch Dritte fähigen Datenbank stellt eine beträchtliche Investition dar. Hinzu kommen die von uns verauslagten Kosten für die Inhalte. Angesichts des Umfangs der angebotenen Leistung kann eine solche Leistung nur gegen Entgelt erfolgen. Schließlich bieten wir Ihnen diese Leistungen ohne störende Werbung oder Vermarktung Ihrer Daten an. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, wenn wir auf die Erbringung der Gegenleistung bestehen müssen.

Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden verpflichtet sind. Wir empfehlen daher die fristgerechte Zahlung und bedauern, Ihre Einwendung zurückweisen zu müssen.

Unabhängig von dem Entgelt für den Zugang zu unserer Datenbank sind Sie aber weiterhin kostenlos zur Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel berechtigt, sofern Sie sich nicht schon dafür eingetragen haben - dafür wünschen wir Ihnen viel Glück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Namen-Und-Ahnen.de - Support Team


----------



## HUmax (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@ kanne

Gestern gefragt, Antworten bekommen. Heute fragst Du wieder. Lese halt mal endlich hier was bzw. zeig Deinen Eltern das Forum. Du als Minderjähriger kannst eh nichts machen.

Und diese Blubberschreiben sind bekannt. Brauchst nicht im ganzen hier reinstellen.


----------



## Pro.Phet (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hi,
ebenfalls ein Opfer ^^ ich hab aber eine Frage.....angenommen ich würde garnichts tun....können die mir was solange kein brief nach Hause kommt?....ich mein ich les nich vor jeder Seite AGB und eig. müssten die ja auf der HAuptseite vor kostenpflichtigen Dingen aufmerksam machen oder?

Ich bin erst 17 können die mir überhaupt was?
Und was wenn ich in der Zeit mein E-Mail Konto nicht mehr habe und es nicht abrufen konnte?

PLS Help weil ein Schreiben per E-Mail kann ich noch nicht so gut schreiben dazu fehlt mir das Wissen!!!!


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo,

Deine Eltern einweihen und ihnen das zu lesen geben:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

 Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

In Deinem Fall wichtig: Das hier.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Pro.Phet (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Krieg ich nicht i.wo ein Wiederspruchsschreiben her?


----------



## HUmax (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

www.vz-nrw.de/abzocke


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

An Pro.Phet,

*DU solltest gar nix an die Anbieter schreiben*, da Du noch *nicht volljährig* und nur *beschränkt geschäftsfähig* bist! Überlasse das bitte Deinen Eltern. Die können notfalls auch bei einer Verbraucherzentrale Hilfe bekommen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Pro.Phet (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



HUmax schrieb:


> www.vz-nrw.de/abzocke



*Widerrufsrecht:* Wer auf eine dieser Offerten hereingefallen ist, kann in vielen Fällen von seinem zweiwöchigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen und schriftlich vom Vertrag zurücktreten. Bei Minderjährigen ist ein abgeschlossener Vertrag ohne Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten unwirksam.

D.h. mir können die garnix?!


----------



## Pidder (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Gaaanz ruhig bleiben.... Du kannst Widerspruch einlegen, es wird aber nix helfen, weil darauf nur ein Standardschreiben generiert wird, ebenso wie Dein Fall standardmäßig der Rechtsanwältin [...] übergeben wird. Das kannst Du in keinem Fall vermeiden. Aaaaber, selbst wenn Du gar nix tätest, bzw. Dir mit den Schreiben, die da kommen werden, den Hintern abwischst (Papier ist hart und hat wenig Mitnahmevermögen), können die Dir rein gar nix. Sie müßten (Zivil-) Klage einreichen, und dazu haben die bestimmt keine Lust, weil 1. deren ladungsfähige Anschrift dann offenbart werden müsste und 2. entsprechende Urteile gegen diese Abzockemasche schon zu Hauf vorliegen, so dass auch der ignoranteste Provinzrichter daran nicht vorbei käme. Dass Du nur bedingt geschäftsfähig bist, und der Vertrag somit "schwebend unwirksam" zustande gekommen ist, sei nur am Rande erwähnt. 

Gruss Pidder


----------



## Pro.Phet (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also demnach wenn ich mich nicht melde (was ich auch nich tun werde) machen die nichts?! Hab ich das so korrekt verstanden?


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo Pro.Phet,

hast Du Dir den Link von mir oder zumindest den Link zu den Videos angesehen? Dann wüsstest Du, ob und was die machen können. Die können böse EMails schreiben, wenn sie die Adresse haben, auch mal böse Briefe, aber sonst gar nix.

Trotz allem wäre es für Dich von Vorteil, Deine Eltern einzuweihen damit sie nicht überrascht sind, falls doch mal was im Briefkasten liegt :scherzkeks: .

LG
wahlhesse

PS. Antworten wie, Du sollst dies oder jenes machen oder ein klares Ja oder Nein auf Deine Fragen dürfen wir aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht geben. Aber der Wink mit dem Holzpfahl sollte reichen, oder?


----------



## Pidder (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Doch, die werden Dich mit Mahnungen, Rechtsanwaltsschreiben, Inkassobüroanschreiben und sonstigem SPAM überschütten. Aber rein rechtlich können die die Forderung nicht beitreiben, wenn Du nicht zahlst. Und das willst Du ja wohl nicht! Nach meiner Beobachtung ist diese Abzockwelle gerade auf dem Höhepunkt angelangt, will sagen, dass die jegliche Scham verloren haben, und die letzten Wochen/Monate, bevor sie die Seiten vom Netz nehmen, weil nun auch überall vor gewarnt wird, und kaum noch einer zahlt.


----------



## Pro.Phet (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Holzpfahl FTW thx jezz hab ich keine Angst mehr


----------



## richter (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich muss mich auch outen das ich da einfach zu bloed war. Natuerlich hab ich auch schon eine Mahnung bekommen. Ich werd ja da auch immer hippelig und denke gleich das schlimmste, aber so nicht! Ausserdem wohne ich in den USA, kann es sein das sich eh nur Leute aus DE/AUT/Scheiz anmelden koennen? Hab ich mal gehoert, weiss aber nicht genau. So, und ihr ratet uns das man sich einfach ruhig verhalten soll und nichts machen?


----------



## Wembley (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



richter schrieb:


> Ich muss mich auch outen das ich da einfach zu bloed war.


Würde ich nicht sagen. Eher, dass du nicht zu 100 Prozent aufmerksam warst.  Nur wer ist das schon immer?


richter schrieb:


> Natuerlich hab ich auch schon eine Mahnung bekommen. ..... aber *so nicht! *


:thumb:


richter schrieb:


> Ausserdem wohne ich in den USA, kann es sein das sich eh nur Leute aus DE/AUT/Scheiz anmelden koennen?


Laut Anmeldemaske bieten die nur die drei Optionen (D, A, CH) an. Aber denen ist jeder recht, der sich einschüchtern lässt und bezahlt. Auch wenn er von den Falkland-Inseln stammt. Nur wie die bei dir in den USA das Geld eintreiben sollen, wissen die wahrscheinlich selber nicht. Aber wenn du in diesem Thread liest, haben auch diejenigen, die in den angesprochenen deutschsprachigen Ländern leben, eine sehr gute Ausgangspostition und nicht groß was zu befürchten. 





richter schrieb:


> So, und ihr ratet uns das man sich einfach ruhig verhalten soll und nichts machen?


Wir raten nichts. Nicht, weil wir nicht wollen, sondern weil wir nicht dürfen. Wegen eines Gesetzes in Deutschland. Nennt sich Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Aber wenn du den Thread gelesen hast (inkl. den Links) dürfte die Antwort für dich eh klar sein. Klarer als klar.


----------



## Fiasco (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

hallo liebe leute
als erstes muss ich mal was los werden
ihr alle hier seit top

hab mir neulich die videos vom katzen jens auf youtube angeschaut
meine kleine nichte saß neben mir und meine der mann hört sich an wie peter lustig :-D

peter lustig ist ein witz gegen katzen jens! 


wollte mich nur mal kurz informieren ob die leute von genialogie vor gericht stehn und ob die verhandlung schon war oder noch bevor steht

mfg Fiasco


----------



## katzenjens (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Moin,

erstmal Danke für die Blumen und Gruss an Deine Nichte :scherzkeks:.
Dieses Forum ist schon über 6 Jahre aktiv in Sachen Computerbetrug. In dieser Zeit hat es  extrem wenig Gerichtsverfahren gegeben, welche von den Anbietern ausgingen. In den Verfahren sind bisher immer die Anbieter abgewatscht worden. Selbst auf gerichtliche Mahnbescheide wird vergebens gewartet. Nun fragt man sich, wie Anbieter in ihren Mahn- und Inkassoschreiben immer wieder auf erfolgreiche Urteile hinweisen?! Ganz einfach, zum einen sind es Urteile, welche durch dummes Verhalten seitens der Betroffenen zustande kamen. Man könnte drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht sogar  beabsichtigt war  nur um ein Urteil zu haben. Andere Urteile hatten mit der Sache nix zu tun oder sind dank Photoshop erstellt worden .

Kurz und gut, wer sich von den Drohungen der Anbieter beeindrucken lässt, schadet nicht nur seiner Geldbörse, sondern hilft dieses "Geschäftsmodell" für die Anbieter weiterhin aufrecht zu erhalten. Kein Betroffener muss Angst vor irgendwelchen Massnahmen haben, nix Schufa, Zwangsvollstreckung, Strafanzeige, usw. Das einzige, womit man rechnen muss, sind Drohschreiben per Mail oder Post... und das geht bisweilen Monate weiter, je nach Lust und Laune des Anbieters. Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Man kann es auch vereinfacht so sagen: In 2,5 Jahren Täuschen-und-Drohen hat noch niemand für den behaupteten Vertrag gezahlt, sondern nur zur eigenen Beruhigung einer irrational erzeugten Angst.

Über die Quote der Betroffenen, denen die inhaltlich schwachsinnige Drohkulissenschieberei genügend Zahlungsängste eintreiben konnte, wird spekuliert. Man darf davon ausgehen, dass ein großer Teil der Drohmailempfänger einfach nix macht und bisher bestens damit gefahren ist.

Das Geschäft funktioniert wie die übliche Schutzgelderpressung. Man bedroht die Opfer mit empfindlichen Übeln, die im Grund irreal sind und deren Eintreffen der Drohende in Wirklichkeit nicht bewirken kann. Die Opfer glauben jedoch, durch Zahlung von gerichtlich nicht durchsetzbaren Forderungen im vorauseilenden Gehorsam sich von diesen diffusen Übeln freikaufen zu können.

Die Regel für angepasstes Verhalten sind eigentlich einfach: Niemand muss anonymen Geschäftsnachrichten mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Absendern und schwachsinnigen Inhalten Bedeutung zumessen. Das ist unaufgefordert eintreffender Mailmüll.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Fiasco schrieb:


> wollte mich nur mal kurz informieren ob die leute von genialogie vor gericht stehn und ob die verhandlung schon war oder noch bevor steht


Irgendwo im Internet war zu lesen, dass denen die StA Frankfurt am Main im April eine Klageschrift übersandt hat. Die Anwälte beschäftigen sich nun damit und ob es wegen der gewerbsmäßig, undeutlichen Preisangabe jemals zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommt, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Pidder (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

 Ich wollte noch mal wisse, wieso so viele, mich eingeschlossen, auf diesen Schwachsinn hereingefallen sind, und habe mich erneut angemeldet. (Name falsch, e-mail-Adresse geweißelt)
1. Auf der Eingangsseite ist keine Preis angegeben, und auch kein Hinweis vorhanden, dass dieses Angebot entgeltlich ist!
2. Erst unter der dann folgenden Eingabemaske taucht die Preisangabe (ja wieviel denn eigentlich, 89 EUR oder 60 EUR) auf, aber auch nur, wenn man ganz herunterscrollt!
3. Bei der Eingabebestätigung ist dann, oh Wunder, die Preisangabe wieder verschwunden!
4. Wenn dieser Quatsch schon so viel Geld kosten soll, dann wollte ich endlich auch mal was davon haben, und habe kräftig in der Namensdatei herumgeforscht. Bei der Qualität des Angebots ist mir ist der fast der Atem weggeblieben: zu Namen wie z.B. Thomas Schmidt oder Peter Müller konnten keine Einträge zugeordnet werden. Aber wenigstens funktioniert die Bedeutungsabfrage wie z.B. Müller = Müller oder Schmidt = Schmied. Na das wird den Preis ja wohl rechtfertigen, oder nicht?


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pidder schrieb:


> 2. Erst unter der dann folgenden Eingabemaske taucht die Preisangabe auf, aber auch nur, wenn man ganz herunterscrollt!


Und genau das das Problem, über das wir hier reden. In strafrechtlicher Hinsicht dürfte der Verdacht des Betruges dahin gehend kaum zu halten sein. Womöglich werde ich eines besseren belehrt aber die Preisangabe wird vom BGB allenfalls deutlich verlangt und ist somit subjektiv der Wahrnehmung des Betrachters unterlegen oder der Entscheidung eines zivilen Gerichtes. Das Problem bleibt in dieser Hinsicht, nämlich ob der Preis deutlich genug angezeigt wurde um eine Zahlungsverpflichtung mit einem gültigen Vertrag auszulösen, zuerst einmal ein ziviles.

Anders würde es sich verhalten, wenn jemand gar keinen Preis wahrgenommen hat, weil keiner dort stand (auch nicht im scrollbaren Bereich). Doch ob sich damit jemand ernsthaft in dieser Sache beschäftigt, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Anders würde es sich verhalten, wenn jemand gar keinen Preis wahrgenommen hat, weil keiner dort stand (auch nicht im scrollbaren Bereich). Doch ob sich damit jemand ernsthaft in dieser Sache beschäftigt, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.



Doch, sicher beschäftigt sich dann die StA mit der Sache. Ich erinnere da nur mal an die Hausdurchsuchung in Hochheim, das war ziemlich zu Beginn der ganzen Nutzlos-Welle und betraf einen der Pioniere, der aber jetzt bei den Wüstensöhnen Unterschlupf gefunden hat.

Ein Betrug kann z.B. dann angenommen werden, wenn auf der Webseite explizit mit einem Gratis-Angebot geworben wird, wenn dort nirgends (auch nicht in einem Mikrotext) ein Preishinweis steht (allenfalls in den AGB), und wenn dann aber Mahnungen verschickt werden.

Betrug liegt auch dann vor, wenn man eine e-Mail mit personifiziertem Session-Code in einem Link bekommt, und wenn man dann mit Klicken des Links an der Anmeldemaske vorbei direkt in der Dienstleistungsseite des Anbieters steckt. Auch hier hat es Ermittlungen gegeben (Fulda!), Hausdurchsuchungen, einschließlich Beschlagnahme des Webservers (Düssdorfer duldsamer Nutzloshoster).


----------



## HUmax (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ist dieser eigentlich bestraft worden oder was wurde aus der Sache?


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Was da rausgekommen ist (ob tatsächlich Anklage erhoben wurde), wissen wir nicht. 

In jedem Fall hat ersterer der von mir erwähnten damals prophylaktisch Insolvenz angemeldet.

Der zweite nebst seinem Kompagnon ist derzeit auch weiter kräftig mit neuen Geschäftsmodellen dabei, mit neuen Schweizer Tarnfirmen. Einige von den Parallelthreads hier im Forum betreffen dieses Duo.


----------



## W-48 (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



> Bei der Qualität des Angebots ist mir ist der fast der Atem weggeblieben: zu Namen wie z.B. Thomas Schmidt oder Peter Müller konnten keine Einträge zugeordnet werden.



Auf der Startseite wird aber mit Sprüchen wie "Hast du adlige Ursprünge?" und "Hast du prominente Verwandschaft?" geworben. Auf diese Fragen wird man mit Sicherheit durch die Befragung der wissenschaftlichen Datenbank keine Antwort erhalten. Stellt das nicht schon eine Form von Betrug dar? Zumindest eine grobe Irreführung!


----------



## Fiasco (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

ui hab am wochenende die letzte mahnung erhalten 
ma gucken was da noch kommt :sun:


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Fiasco schrieb:


> ui hab am wochenende die letzte mahnung erhalten
> ma gucken was da noch kommt :sun:



Schätzungsweise noch die allerletzte Mahnung, danach noch die allerallerletzte. Dann die letzte Mahnung vor Inkassoeinzug. Dann die allerletzte...bla...

Algorithmus siehe hier:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


----------



## Fiasco (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

wenn die das nach der satire da machen bekomm ich noch richtig viel post dazu :-D

ich freue mich immer wenn was im briefkasten is :scherzkeks:


----------



## Günter Kramer (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo

Habe auch schon eine Mahnung bekommen. Aber gleich wieder gelöcht.

Ist leider nur ein Briefkastenfirma in Deutschland.:-p

Ein interessanter Link über [ edit], die Anwältin, die für namen-und-ahnen.de und ähnliche Dienste droht:
[ edit] Genealogie.de auch bekannt unter namen-ahnen.de , namen-und-ahnen.de und namens-info.de - Nicht mehr als ein Briefkasten!

Vorweg:
Es handelt sich lediglich um eine Briefkastenfirma
[ edit] 

Diverse Webseiten versprechen Hilfe bei der Ahnenforschung. Mit einem Klick soll man den Zugang zu Datenbanken erhalten und erhält prompt die Rechnung über ein Jahresabo. Wird nicht gezahlt, folgen Mahnung und die Androhung von Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen. 
Kategorie:  Unterhaltung 
[ edit]

mehr unter:

[ edit] 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Günter Kramer (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Günter Kramer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe auch schon eine Mahnung bekommen. Aber gleich wieder gelöcht.
> 
> ...



Es wurde leider wieder mal die besten Infos rausgeschnitten.
Aber Suchmaschine Google unter you Tube Nahmen und Ahnen eingeben.Ich hoffe es wird nicht rausgeschnitten.Da es doch allen hilft!!!


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Helfen tut hier vor allem  recherchieren, lesen und verstehen! Die Infos sind alle hier im Forum bereits hinreichend bekannt und es ist der Sache nicht dienlich, wenn jeder Neuposter meint das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen.


----------



## bernhard (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Günter Kramer schrieb:


> Da es doch allen hilft


Vor allem hilft es allen, wenn man hier geltendes Recht und die seit Jahren bewährten Spielregeln einhält. Unsere Spielregeln schützen in erster Linie die Verfasser von Beiträgen, die sich mit Rechtsfragen weniger gut auskennen.


----------



## Tiffy (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo...
ich hab vorhin diese seite entdeckt und sehr interessiert die beiträge gelesen. habe heute nämich auch die "letzte mahnung" von dieser firma bekommen und war grad beim verbraucherschutz. die haben mir auf jeden fall weiter geholfen. absoluter [.......] ist das... also namen und ahnen meine ich. werde gleich erstmal nen brief an die schreiben. auf emails reagieren die ja nicht...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Tiffy schrieb:


> . werde gleich erstmal nen brief an die schreiben. auf emails reagieren die ja nicht...


Wozu? Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern sind höchst ineffizient und nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7981 (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo an alle,

möchte mich gerne wiederholen und den Leuten hier im Forum für Ihre tollen Tipps danken. Habe alle E-Mail Mahnungen bisher ignoriert und heute kam Briefpost. Super, unsere Postbotin denkt mit. Sie erinnert sich an meinen Mädchennamen. Habe ihr dann den Sachverhalt erklärt und nun geht der Brief "unbekannt" zurück. Keine Ahnung was da drin stand. :-D. Nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob noch weitere Briefe mit der Post kommen. .....
Und... ohne die hilfreichen Tips hier im Forum wäre ich heute sicher um einige Euro ärmer.! Ich kann dafür nicht genug Dank aussprechen.
Liebe Grüsse von
11divi


----------



## Tiffy (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wozu? Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern sind höchst ineffizient und nicht empfehlenswert.


ja ich weiß, aber die nette dame von der verbraucherzentrale meinte es wäre sinnvoll dies zu tun.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Tiffy schrieb:


> aber die nette dame von der verbraucherzentrale meinte es wäre sinnvoll dies zu tun.


Wozu fragst du  dann hier? Zweite Meinung einholen? Find das immer wieder seltsam, 
dass hier um Rat gefragt wird, aber der Rat, der dann gegeben wird, grundsätzlich angezweifelt wird.


----------



## kanne (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

die haben mir ne mahnung geschickt.sie sollte ich ignorieren oder


----------



## HUmax (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

Das schauen: Info-Videos von katzenjens

Und die letzten Seiten von diesem Thread lesen und dann sich entspannt zurücklehnen.


----------



## Wembley (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ganz egal, welche Domain die grad am Laufen haben - neuerdings ist die  [noparse]www.namens-forschung.net [/noparse]im Einsatz, davor war es die [noparse]www.namens-info.de[/noparse] - es gilt immer dasselbe.

Also man bracht keine Angst zu haben, wie man es hier x-Mal nachlesen kann.


----------



## Tiffy (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wozu fragst du  dann hier? Zweite Meinung einholen? Find das immer wieder seltsam,
> dass hier um Rat gefragt wird, aber der Rat, der dann gegeben wird, grundsätzlich angezweifelt wird.



falls du richtig gelesen hättest hättest du gesehen dass ich nicht nach gefragt habe. ich habe mir vor meinem ersten eintrag die infos hier geholt und wollte nur mal nen mitteilung mache dass ich die beiträge hier sehr informierend fand. aber egal. trotzdem schönes we noch.


----------



## ce-chan (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und bereue es echt nicht vorher gegoogelt zu haben.
Auch ich hatte mich dort angemeldet aus Fun, weil mein Name selten ist und ich schauen wolle, mit wem ich verwandt bin. 
Ich habe damals keine Zahlungsinformation großartig gefunden und nachdem ich für meinen Namen 0 Leute fand hab ich die Seite nie mehr besucht. Nachdem die erste Rechnung kam bat ich um sofortige Kündigung des Vertrages und habe nicht gezahlt. Mir wurde geantwortet, dass man nur schriftlich kündigen kann (in AGB steht das aber anders, was ich erst jetzt las) und ich hab die ganze Sache einfach ignoriert.
Nun leider kam nun die erste Mahnung bei meinen Eltern reingeflattert von 94 Euro. Weil ich nicht bei meinen Eltern wohne und ich denen jeglichen Ärger ersparen wollten - sie bekamen Panik bei der Summe und der Drohung, weil wir momentan kaum Geld haben - habe ich nun gestern Abend das Geld überwiesen. Als mich kurz daraufhin wer darauf hinwies, dass das nicht legal ist, habe ich sofort die Sparkasse per Mail gebeten diese Überweisung zu stornieren, da ja noch nichts überwiesen wurde, sondern erst bei der Bearbeitung.
Jedoch habe ich Angst, dass die Stornierung nicht klappen könnte.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich sonst mein Geld zurückbekommen könnte?
Übrigens könnte man die Seite super ausnutzen - ich wollte auch schon eine Mail schrieben an die.
Sie überprüfen nicht, ob die Person sich wirklich registriert hat oder jemand anderes.
Angenommen ich mache mir eine neue E-Mail-Adresse, geh in ein Internet-Café und melde mich dort auf der Webseite an.
Ich nehme Namen und Adresse von einer Person, die ich nicht leiden kann und bestätige über meine neue Adresse die Mail.

Ich selber bekam keine schriftliche Nachricht, dass ich dort angemeldet bin - nur per Mail. Der erste schriftliche Kontakt per Post kam mit der Mahnung. Das heißt würde jemand die Mailadresse dann löschen würde die angegebene Person auf der Rechnung hocken. Da IP und ID leicht zu manipulieren sind, würde die Seite da garnichts machen können...

Aber das ist jetzt auch egal.

Bitte helft mir =(


----------



## blowfish (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Wenn der Betrag noch nicht gebucht ist, könntest du Glück haben. Ansonsten ist das Geld wohl weg. Ich frag mich manchmal, was ist wenn der Pizzaservice vor der Tür steht mit einer Bestellung von 100,-€ und behauptet ihr habt aber bestellt. Zahlt ihr dann auch so schnell?


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ce-chan schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich sonst mein Geld zurückbekommen könnte?


Nein, das Geld ist weg, denn freiwillig rücken die englischen Briefkastenonkels und -tanten nichts mehr raus.
Vielleicht hast du Glück, und die Sparkasse hat den Betrag noch nicht weitergegeben. Ruf heute nochmals bei denen an, um dich zu vergewissern!

Ansonsten kann ich im Umgang mit den Unternehmen der Nutzlosbranche, zu denen auch diese/r Betreiber zählt/zählen, nur meine Erfahrungen wiedergeben:

Schweigen ist Gold! Brief- oder Mail"freundschaften" werden nur dazu benutzt, den Zahlungsdruck zu verstärken.


----------



## Pidder (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ce-chan schrieb:


> habe ich nun gestern Abend das Geld überwiesen. Als mich kurz daraufhin wer darauf hinwies, dass das nicht legal ist, habe ich sofort die Sparkasse per Mail gebeten diese Überweisung zu stornieren, da ja noch nichts überwiesen wurde, sondern erst bei der Bearbeitung.
> Jedoch habe ich Angst, dass die Stornierung nicht klappen könnte.=(


:wall:
Oh Mann, erst informieren.... dann überlegen, dann lesen, wenn überhaupt zahlen, bzw. in unserem Fall [....] !!! Wenn Du das Glück hattest, dass die Spasskasse, die Überweisung noch nicht bearbeitet hatte und Deine Stornierungsanweisung per e-mail berücksichtigt, was ich stark bezweifle, dann atme durch, lehn' Dich zurück und nimm' Dir vor, egal was da kommen mag, nie nie nie an unsere Freunde (Namen darf ich hier leider nicht nennen - aber die sind in anderen Foren in Erfahrung zu bringen) zu zahlen.
Von den Spielchen, die Du da treiben willst, rate ich Dir dringend ab! Du würdest umgekehrt ja auch nicht gerne dort von Anderen angemeldet werden.


----------



## ce-chan (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Die Sparkasse rief mich heute auf meine Anfrage hin an und versucht zu Stornieren - bei mir wurde es abgebucht, aber sie fragen bei der Sparkasse der Firma nach, dass das dort nicht ankommt - so zahle ich dann nur 10 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr. Nu heißt es Daumen Drücken.


Naja ich bin ncoh recht jung und habe mit Rechnungen nichts am Hut - muss nur meine Miete und Internet zahlen - das wars. Hätten die meine Eltern nicht ins Spiel gebracht wärs mir auch Wurst-Piep-Egal gewesen, vor allem bei meiner momentanen Anschrift, da ich in einem Monat eh wegziehe.
Ich hatte schonmal Ärger mit einem Tierschutzverein, der mich Minderjährige zu nem Vertrag überredet hat, wo ich bereits war 4 Euro im Monat zu spenden, dann ne Rechnung von 80 bekam und nie einen Vertrag zu sehen bekam. Damals hatten wir gewonnen, aber ich wollte nicht schon wieder den einschalten, weil es diesmal einen Vertrag gab und irgendwo darin in den AGBs kam ja der Hinweis auf Zahlung vor - also sah ich es als eigene Dummheit an - so wie es mri damals auch die Webseite schrieb, als ich auf die erste Rechnung geantwortet habe, dass ich mich an keinen Vertrag erinnern kann:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Namen-Und-Ahnen.de
> 
> ...


Die Einschüchterungsmethode hat bei mir klar und deutlich funktioniert. Wie ihr selber gesagt habt und auch auf den youtube Videos zu sehen war, gab es genug, die darauf reinfielen und gibt es immernoch. Selbst wenn nur ein zehntel zahlt is das viel für die.


----------



## Versus2 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist das gleiche wie euch passiert!
Ich habe per Einschreiben und Rückschein auch einen Widerruf fristgerecht geschrieben. Naja was rauskam war ja schon klar "leider nicht mehr möglich, frist überschritten blabla"!:abgelehnt:
Bevor ich diese Seite hier entdeckte hat ich alle möglichen Zustände!
Aber nachdem ich hier soviele betroffene fand gings mir gleich wieder richtig gut! arty:
Auf jeden Fall kam 2 Tage nach Zahlungstermin auch schon die erste Mahnung. Letzten Donnerstag hab ich per E-Mail meine zweite Mahnung und am Freitag drauf gleich die letzte Mahnung per Post bekommen.
Also mein Briefkasten freut sich schon wieder auf Post, vor allem ists echt super wenn man Rechnungen bekommt die man nicht bezahlen muss solche könnten gerne öfter kommen!
Ich bin gespannt was mir das :szaf: aus München demnächst so mitteilen wird weil einen Schufa-Eintrag weis ich ja schon dass ich bekommen kann :spitz:
Ich werde 1000%ig nicht bezahlen! Die kann mich mal :kick:!
Ich wünsch euch allen noch viel Geduld und einen Weichen Sessel!
Lg


----------



## ce-chan (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich hatte nach meiner ersten Rechnung eigentlich nur eine kurze Mail geschickt, dass ich mich an keinen Vertragsschluss erinnern kann, besonders nicht mit Geldsumme. Soll ich jetzt nachträglich dennoch eine richtige Kündigung senden?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Was Du tun sollst, und was nicht, das zu sagen wäre hier Gegenstand unerlaubter Rechtsberatung.

Aber nur so als Denkanstoß:
Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.
Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
Gemahnt wird sowieso weiter.


----------



## HUmax (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.
> Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


Siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-87.html#post239145


----------



## ce-chan (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

:knuddel:


----------



## Pidder (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Versus2 schrieb:


> weil einen Schufa-Eintrag weis ich ja schon dass ich bekommen kann



Irrtum! Nicht mal den kannst Du von denen bekommen. Dazu müssten sie a) einen Titel in der Hand haben - was nicht geschehen wird - und b) erst mal Mitglied der Schufa sein, was sie nicht sind.... alles leere Drohungen und Blabla.


----------



## Versus2 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pidder schrieb:


> Irrtum! Nicht mal den kannst Du von denen bekommen. Dazu müssten sie a) einen Titel in der Hand haben - was nicht geschehen wird - und b) erst mal Mitglied der Schufa sein, was sie nicht sind.... alles leere Drohungen und Blabla.



war mir schon klar! sollte auch nur ironisch gemeint sein! Das wäre ja noch schöner wenn das alles so einfach wäre!


----------



## ce-chan (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hat eigentlich mal jemand probiert die in England anzuschreiben? Mein Geld ist nun doch weg *sigh*


----------



## HUmax (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Willst Du einem Briefkasten schreiben?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



HUmax schrieb:


> Willst Du einem Briefkasten schreiben?


virtueller Briefkasten,  von denen es eine ganze Reihe in UK gibt
für die Adresse 
"Jupiter house" "calleva park" "Aldermaston" reading berkshire - Google-Suche
gibt es über 30000 Treffer, unter den ersten eine  Reihe die Tacheles schreiben


----------



## brigitte (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo,ich schreibe zum ersten Mal im Forum.Mir ist das Gleiche bei Namens-info.de passiert. Nach diversen Mahnungen und Androhungen von Inkasso u.s.w. haben sie sich etwas Neues einfallen lassen. Ich bekam ein Schreiben,indem man bedauerte mir leider keine Ratenzahlung gewähren zu können. Eine Stundung des Betrages wäre möglich, wenn ich eine Bestätigungs-Email  schicken würde.Diese [...] erdreisten sich tatsächlich, noch nachträglich den von mir nicht anerkannten angeblichen  Vertrag mit diesen [...] mit einer Email bestätigt zu bekommen. Nach meiner Meinung ist das kriminell!

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



brigitte schrieb:


> .Mir ist das Gleiche bei Namens-info.de passiert.


Ist nur ein anderer Domainname für denselben Nutzlosschrott


----------



## ce-chan (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich verstehe bloß nciht, warum man da ncihts amchen kann. Es gab shcon unzählige Beschwerden, sogar die Medien wissen davon, die Summe von dem Anbieter wird immer höher und nichts passiert. Hat schon überhaupt mal wer Geld zurück bekommen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ce-chan schrieb:


> Hat schon überhaupt mal wer Geld zurück bekommen?


Also ich kenne keinen! Deshalb würde ich, wäre ich betroffen, gar nicht erst was zahlen.


----------



## ce-chan (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

nicht jeder googelt gleich nahc jeder rechnung
wenn man bezahlt hat ist es zu spät und es haben garantiert schon unmengen bezahlt
vermutlcih wissen die meisten noch nciht mal im nachhinein, dass sie es nciht brauchten


----------



## HUmax (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Natürlich gibt es da draußen Leute die einfach alles zahlen was sie vorgesetzt bekommen.


----------



## Pro.Phet (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ganz ehrlich? Nach meinem Beitrag, der schon was her ist, kam nichts mehr!

An alle Neulinge die das selbe Problem haben/hatten - postet nichts hier!
Wenns euch passiert ist gibt es nur ein Motto "Chillen und E-Mail zur Belustigung *hust* löschen *hust*"

Die Leute hier machen eine super Arbeit sie schreiben 1000 mal das gleiche nur um euch klar zu machen das Angst an dieser Stelle völlig sinnlos ist!

So ich hoffe ich hab euch ein bisschen besenftigen können denn Angst macht das Leben nur interessanter 


MfG

Pro.Phet


----------



## ce-chan (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich hab übrigens noch so eine Seite gefunden: umfragenscout.com
Muss man hier ebenso zahlen? Die Summe wird diesmal nicht beim Runterscrollen angezeigt.


----------



## HUmax (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Die Threads dazu: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/48907-umfragen-scout-dumme-gesucht.html / http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/50735-umfragenscout24-ltd.html


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Schwachsinn ist im Mahndrohtheater immer noch steigerungsfähig.


----------



## ce-chan (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

vielen lieben dank


----------



## rds-werner (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Servus W-48!Die RA [ edit]  und RAin [ edit] ... sind  relativ bekannt.Zu den Forderungen der [ edit] ... ,aus München, kann ich nur raten, sich an Münchner Rechtsanwaltskammer zu wenden .Zur Zeit wird  ein "berufsrechtliches Verfahren" in Betracht gezogen.Wie weit es jetzt ist,kann hier nicht besprochen werden.Es ist aber ratsam die Anwaltskammer formal über die "Arbeit" der RAin zu informieren.


----------



## rds-werner (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Da gibt es noch "www.meinfahrschultest.com".Ist auch so eine [ edit] firma.Falls da wemand reinfällt,in Zirndorf,fränkischer Landkreis(Bayern) gibt ein Aktenzeichen bei der Polizei.


----------



## HUmax (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Die New Content GmbH (Die Mutter ProCode Marketing GmbH ist insolvent und betrieb zu Anfang erst selber so manche dubiose Seite bis sie in "Tochterfirmen" ausgegliedert wurden. Der aktuelle GF ist der bisherige 2. GF der New Content und ist/war bei der ProCode zuständig für die Technik und das Marketing. Dem ersten GF der New Content GmbH seine Frau/Schwester ist/war auch bei der ProCode beschäftigt und ist/war für die Buchhaltung und Finanzen zuständig.) betreibt so manche dubiose Seite. Der Preis meist auf der Startseite groß, aber der User wird über Werbung auf eine Seite geleitet, wo der Preis entweder nicht ersichtlich oder wieder versteckt ganz unten auf der Seite zu finden ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



HUmax schrieb:


> Der Preis meist auf der Startseite groß, aber der User wird über Werbung auf eine Seite geleitet, wo der Preis entweder nicht ersichtlich oder wieder versteckt ganz unten auf der Seite zu finden ist.


Auch das gehört zu dem Leitsatz: "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"
Ist seltsam wie wenig sich  Otto/Ottilie  Normalo der Flüchtigkeit/Manipulierbarkeit 
 von Webinhalten  bewußt sind.


----------



## rds-werner (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hatte das ganze nur als normale Information ins Forum setzen wollen.Es gibt halt ziemlich viele "eigenartige" Internetseiten.Bin über sehr "lustige" Internetseiten gut informiert beruflich.Muß halt nur etwas mehr aufpassen das keine Namen genannt werden.Wie ich das sehe, sollte man das ganze  mehr als Informationsquelle über Unnützanbieter sehen und ihre Einnahmequellen.Vor allem wie man den Sumpf trocken legen kann.Vor allem das niemand mehr Angst hat vor solchen "Kollegen".


----------



## russeliana (3 Juli 2008)

*www.namens-info.de*

Kennt jemand diese Seite? Ist es legal, was sie da machen?
Ich habe meinen Nachnamen dort eingegeben, weil ich mich für die Geneaologie interessiere und wurde daraufhin gebeten, Adresse einzugeben.
Als ich dieses abgesendet hatte, kam unter dem Button "Senden" dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit bekam ich von denen eine Mail mit der Bitte, - um diese "Registrierung" abschließen zu können- solle ich unter einem in der Mail aufgeführten Link die Anmeldung bestätigen und somit gleichzeitig freischalten, was ich aber nicht tat. Hingegen schrieb ich sofort einen Widerruf mit der Bitte, die Daten zu löschen und auch den Widerruf zu bestätigen.
Allerdings lande ich jedesmal bei einem Support (System), weil ich immer die gleichen Antworten bekomme. Widerruf wird nicht akzeptiert und ich müsse 60 Euro zahlen. Auf dieses habe ich auch sofort einen Widerruf geschickt. Wieder das gleiche Schreiben. Was nun? Einfach ignorieren und warten, bis die aufgeben?:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Posting an bestehenden Thread angehängt , da identischer Betreiber und  de facto identische Seite


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: www.namens-info.de*



russeliana schrieb:


> Was nun? Einfach ignorieren und warten, bis die aufgeben?:wall:


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## JDMDPES (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit der Zahlungsaufforderung, ich bin mir dennoch nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich zahlen muss. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie ich mich dagegen wehren kann??

Vielen Dank



Willow81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> _full quote gekürzt modaction_


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



JDMDPES schrieb:


> . Kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie ich mich dagegen wehren kann??


alles was du wissen mußt, steht im Posting vor deinem


----------



## Pidder (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



JDMDPES schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit der Zahlungsaufforderung, ich bin mir dennoch nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich zahlen muss. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie ich mich dagegen wehren kann??
> 
> Vielen Dank



Zunächst mal hier die Beiträge lesen. Wenn Du dann immer noch der Meinung bist zahlen zu müssen, ist Dir nicht zu helfen.

Für den Fall, dass Du eine "Brieffreundschaft" mit denen beginnen willst, freu Dich auf computergenerierten Schriftverkehr.

Falls Du den Schluß ziehen solltest, das Ganze auszusitzen, bzw. zu ignorieren, dann "Willkommen im Club".


----------



## JDMDPES (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich werde natürlich nicht zahlen!!


----------



## rds-werner (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Gesendete Widerrufe speichern bzw.ausdrucken und dann in aller Ruhe das ganze für lange Zeit vergessen.Falls doch Post von einem Inkassobüro kommt Knebelbrief schicken.


----------



## lordlanzelot (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Habe mich im April zufällig auf namen und ahnen angemeldet, wusste gar nicht, dass das man daür bezahlen muss.
Jedenfalls faltterten die Mahnungen und Rechnungen nahceinander bei meiner E-mail adresse ein.
Dasss, kam erst kürzlich



> ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ---
> 
> ...



Was soll ich jetzt tun habe mir alles durchgelesen hier auf dieser Website, lebe im Ausland (Italien). Am besten ignorieren und nix bezahlen, die drohen mit Anwalt, Verfahern sich anhäufenden  Summen ect.


----------



## sascha (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



> habe mir alles durchgelesen hier auf dieser Website



Prima, dann weißt du ja Bescheid. 



> die drohen mit Anwalt, Verfahern sich anhäufenden Summen ect.



Natürlich tun sie das. Weil sie das schon immer tun. Wobei ich persönlich keine Angst hätte: Anwälte beissen nicht. Verfahren sind super, weil dann die dubiosen Firmen beweisen müssen, dass sie mich klar und deutlich über die Zahlungsplicht aufgeklärt haben und mir bei der Eintragung meiner Daten bewusst war, dass ich nun einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag eingehe. Und Summen können sich meinetwegen bis zum Mond anhäufen. Solange ich sie nicht zahlen muss


----------



## lordlanzelot (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Bitte helft mir, mein kleiner BRuder hat diesen Mist auch noch bezahlt 
Kann ich, das schnell stornieren (innerhalb 24h oder so)?????
BITTE ich bin echt soetwas von fertig:wall:

Was soll ich machen Sascha??? ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland verboten.


----------



## sascha (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



lordlanzelot schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir, mein kleiner BRuder hat diesen Mist auch noch bezahlt
> Kann ich, das schnell stornieren (innerhalb 24h oder so)?????
> BITTE ich bin echt soetwas von fertig:wall:
> 
> Was soll ich machen Sascha??? ignorieren?



webwatcher hat - wie immer - die richtigen Antworten gegeben. :-D


----------



## lordlanzelot (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

und wegn der stornierung der überweisung habe ich da noch eine reele chance? mein bruder hat heute vormittag um 11h bezahlt


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Das kannst du nur mit deiner Bank klären.  Bei allem Wunsch dir zu helfen 
aber hellsehen können wir nicht. Wenn das Geld weitertransferiert ist, sieht es düster aus


----------



## lordlanzelot (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

danke. Wielange dauert,dass ich habe gelesen solange das Geld noch nicht bei der Bank des Empfängers ist kann ich stornieren oder wie geht dass?

bitte helft mir, hat jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Wembley (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



lordlanzelot schrieb:


> bitte helft mir, hat jemand damit Erfahrung?


Ganz einfach. Zur Bank gehen und den Leuten dort dein Anliegen schildern. 
Einen Versuch ist es wert. Aber allzu große Hoffnungen will ich dir nicht machen.


----------



## lordlanzelot (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

so habe bei der bank die Überweisung gerade noch rechtzeitig, jedoch bekomme ich nur einen Teil zurück den Rest behätl die Bank... Immer noch besser als, dass die es bekommen, das ist eine [......]

Glaubt ihr, dass die auch Briefe ins Ausland verschicken?


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Wenn es sein muss, werden die Mahnungen auch in die Pinguinkolonie am Südpol verschickt.


----------



## lordlanzelot (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

lol hey pingu das macht dann 90€ :-D
Echt i finde das....


----------



## Pidder (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ja Klar versenden die Ihre Post völlig unreflektiert in alle Welt. Das ganze System lebt ja von einem gewissen Automatismus, bis hin zur Beantwortung der Beschwerdebriefe, weshalb ja immer nur der gleiche Kokolores drin steht.

Beispiele gefällig? Ich habe die e-mail-Kopien alle aufgehoben. (Mit den gleichzeitig ausgesendeten Originalen sind wahrscheinlich erst mal die Briefträger etwas ratlos durch die Gegend gerannt, bis sie die Briefe zurückgesendet haben)

[......]


----------



## lordlanzelot (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

und hats irgendwann mit Mahnungen aufgehört oder hat sich Frau Anwältin G. gemeldet? wenn ja wie hast du da reagiert?


----------



## lordlanzelot (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich habe gerade eine hirnrissige Idee gehabt, kann es sein, dass die Frau bei diesen Kundensupport, mit der man telefoniert wenn man anruft, Frau G. ist?


----------



## HUmax (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Freu G. geht nicht ans Telefon. Die ist doch immer irgendwie nicht da, im Gespräch oder in einem Meeting.


----------



## rds-werner (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Wer hat denn Angst vor RÄ K.G..Bitte bei Problemen mit ihr an die zuständige Anwaltskammer wenden !!! In München wird sie langsam zu ner richtigen Berühmtheit.


----------



## AlexSchuh (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo, ja mein Mann hat sich da auch registriert irgendwie, heute kam dann sogar die letzte Mahnung per Post!! Auf die Emails vorher haben wir einfach nicht registriet!!
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben was man denen zurückschreiben kann?
Danke


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



AlexSchuh schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben was man denen zurückschreiben kann?


erst mal drüber nachdenken,  ob es Sinn macht zu schreiben (blauen Link anklicken)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Pidder (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



AlexSchuh schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben was man denen zurückschreiben kann?
> Danke


[ edit] 
Egal was immer Du auch schreiben würdest, Du würdest nichts anderes erhalten, als computergenerierten Schwachsinn - oder glaubst Du, dass die sich die Mühe machten, Deine Schreiben zu lesen, oder gar darauf einzugehen?


----------



## AlexSchuh (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ja super danke für die schnellen Antworten. Hab mich unterdessen auch durch die vielen Kommentare dazu durchgekämpft und kann jetzt echt beruhigt sein!!!
Mit nicht antworten haben wir ja anscheinend alles richtig gemacht!!!
Puuuhhhhh!!!
Toll das es sowas hier gibt!!!
und nochmal vielen Dank!!


----------



## ramonamor (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also,

bin damals auch drauf reingefallen bzw. hab mich täuschen lassen. Hab danach sofort widerrufen mit der Begründung, dass ich keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen habe. Hat aber alles nichts genutzt, weil da eh nur eine generierte Standardmail zurückkommt. Hab auch mal aus Spaß geschrieben, dass "Heike Geburtstag hat und Emil Kuchen mitbringt:-D" und selbst darauf kommt die gleiche Mail:wall:. Danach kommen 3 Briefe und die Sache ist gelaufen. Das ist jetzt 3 Monate her und nichts ist mehr passiert. [......... ] jede Sekunde, die man mit Namen und Ahnen verbringt ist zu schade!!!:sun:


----------



## JDMDPES (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Da ich ja noch nicht 18 Jahre alt bin, ist der Vertrag ungültig oder??


----------



## jupp11 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



JDMDPES schrieb:


> Da ich ja noch nicht 18 Jahre alt bin, ist der Vertrag ungültig oder??


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430
Der Absatz 


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


Einfach mal lesen und zu verstehen versuchen. ( tut nicht weh )


----------



## JDMDPES (1 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Falls die eine Inkasso-Gesellschaft in kontakt nehmen, muss ich das beachten oser ist das nur ein Bluff?


----------



## Pidder (1 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Denk doch selbst mal nach. Ein Inkassounternehmen kann nur titulierte Forderungen eintreiben, bzw. bei (noch) nichttitulierten, aber berechtigten Forderungen, versuchen Druck zu machen.
Die Forderungen von denen sind nicht titulierbar. Alle bisherigen Versuch sind samt und sonders gescheitert. Also kann ein Inkassounternehmen allenfalls versuchen, durch das blosse Auftreten als solches, Eindruck zu schinden. Ein Briefverkehr mit denen, dürfte genauso kafkaesk ausfallen wie die Kommunikation mit unseren lieben Freunden von namen und ahnen selbst. Also dürftest Du Dich allenfalls auf computergenerierte Schreiben freuen. Wie schon so oft hier und anderswo beschrieben: überantworte den Schriftverkehr getrost Deiner "Ablage rund" und befasse Dich mit wichtigeren/interessanteren, aber auf jeden Fall erfreulicheren Dingen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



JDMDPES schrieb:


> Falls die eine Inkasso-Gesellschaft in kontakt nehmen, muss ich das beachten oser ist das nur ein Bluff?





Pidder schrieb:


> Denk doch selbst mal nach. Ein Inkassounternehmen kann nur titulierte Forderungen eintreiben,


Um das für Otto Normalo etwas schlichter auszudrücken:
Inkassounternehmen  haben  entgegen dem  durch Privat-TV geförderten Volksaberglauben 
keine irgendwie gearteten  Sonderbefugnisse, sondern sind nichts als ganz ordinäre  Dienstleister,
 die im Auftrag versuchen Geld einzutreiben.  Wenn ihnen das nicht gelingt, ist ihr Latein am Ende.


----------



## Versus2 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange es im Schnitt dauert bis man von Frau K.G. oder der Inkassofirma was hört?
Meine "letzte Mahnung" ist ewig her! 
Danke


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Dafür  gibt keine  Richtwerte. Dafür müßte man Einblick in die Internas dieser "Unternehmen " 
in der Nutzlosbranche haben. Dürfte auch oft dem Zufall überlassen sein, was gerade wieder 
angeleiert wird.


----------



## Pidder (4 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Versus2 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange es im Schnitt dauert bis man von Frau K.G. oder der Inkassofirma was hört? Danke



Mach doch den Selbstversuch und melde Dich noch mal an, dann weißt Du es ganz genau! :holy:

Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Sei doch froh, wenn Du offensichtlich aus dem Mahnraster rausgefallen bist, oder freust Du Dich über Post von denen?

Leider sind meine Einträge bezüglich deren Mahnungen an Phantasieanmeldungen gelöscht worden. Aber zumindest liess das darauf schliessen, dass der gesamte Brief-/Mahnverkehr einschließlich des Anschreibens von K.G. völlig automatisch generiert wurden. Das Einschalten des Inkassobüros ist recht kostenintensiv für die, weshalt ich denke, dass erst hier eine individuelle Bearbeitung stattfindet. Wahrscheinlich werden die Inkassounternehmen nur auf diejenigen angesetzt, die aufgrund ihres unprofessionellen Verhaltens die Erwartung geweckt haben, durch diese Drohgebärde doch noch zum Zahlen zu bewegen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pidder schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Sei doch froh, wenn Du offensichtlich aus dem Mahnraster rausgefallen bist, oder freust Du Dich über Post von denen?


Wenn du mal mein Anmeldedatum betrachtest, wäre es  ein Armutszeugnis für 
mich, wenn ich je eine  Mahnbelästigung erhalten hätte 

(Zum Testen ist mir das offengestanden  zu langweilig)


----------



## Jack85 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo!

Ich habe mich ebenfalls vor ein paar Monaten bei namen-ahnen.de angemeldet und übersehen dass ganz unten "Der einmalige Preis für einen 12-Monats-Zugang zu unserer Datenbank beträgt* 60 € inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertssteuer" *steht.

Gestern habe ich einen Brief von einer Frau RA K.G (kennt eh schon jeder) bekommen die mich auffordert 134 Euro  bis 11.08.2008 auf ihr Konto mit der AK zu überweisen ansonsten wird ein MAhnverfahren eingeleitet.

Das Problem ist nur die haben meine IP und ich habe eine Statische IP, leugen Zwecklos.

Soll ich mich beugen und die ungerechterweise verlangten 134 Euro für einen Service wovon nicht Eindeutig ersichtlich ist dass er Kostenpflichtig ist und ich ihn nie verwendet habe bebezahlen oder garnichts unternehmen?


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Jack85 schrieb:


> Soll ich mich beugen und die ungerechterweise verlangten 134 Euro für einen Service wovon nicht Eindeutig ersichtlich ist dass er Kostenpflichtig ist und ich ihn nie verwendet habe bebezahlen oder garnichts unternehmen?


vergiss  das IP-Geblubber. Bevor du etwas übereiltes tust:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## Jack85 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Name Der Typ auf Youtube ist echt nicht schlecht aber da die nicht nur meine IP sondern auch meine richtige Adresse haben ... naja etwas beunruhigend


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Jack85 schrieb:


> aber da die nicht nur meine IP sondern auch meine richtige Adresse haben ... naja etwas beunruhigend


was ist daran beunruhigend, keiner der Typen *wagt* es vor Gericht zu ziehen, so  what?


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Jack85 schrieb:


> Name Der Typ auf Youtube ist echt nicht schlecht aber da die nicht nur meine IP sondern auch meine richtige Adresse haben ... naja etwas beunruhigend


Na und?
Axel John Private Homepage


----------



## Pfadfinder (5 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Na und?
> Axel John Private Homepage



:vlol:

Selbst dadurch lässt die sich nicht aus der Reserve locken. Warum wohl ?

Für potentielle Nachahmer: Man sollte schon, wie Axel John, genau wissen, was man macht.


----------



## Jack85 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich habe Heute die Überweisung die ich voreilig getätigt habe stonieren lassen  und warte mal ab was nach dem 11.8.2008 passiert


----------



## Versus2 (5 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pidder schrieb:


> Mach doch den Selbstversuch und melde Dich noch mal an, dann weißt Du es ganz genau! :holy:
> 
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Sei doch froh, wenn Du offensichtlich aus dem Mahnraster rausgefallen bist, oder freust Du Dich über Post von denen?
> 
> Leider sind meine Einträge bezüglich deren Mahnungen an Phantasieanmeldungen gelöscht worden. Aber zumindest liess das darauf schliessen, dass der gesamte Brief-/Mahnverkehr einschließlich des Anschreibens von K.G. völlig automatisch generiert wurden. Das Einschalten des Inkassobüros ist recht kostenintensiv für die, weshalt ich denke, dass erst hier eine individuelle Bearbeitung stattfindet. Wahrscheinlich werden die Inkassounternehmen nur auf diejenigen angesetzt, die aufgrund ihres unprofessionellen Verhaltens die Erwartung geweckt haben, durch diese Drohgebärde doch noch zum Zahlen zu bewegen.



Klar bin ich froh dass schon ewgi nichts mehr kam!
Ich wollte nur mal so allgemein wissen wie lange sich das hinzieht!
Bei mir gabs, gibts und wird es auch in zukunft nichts zu holen für die geben!
:spitz:


----------



## CrazyDan (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo Leute

Bitte, bitte helft mir! Ich bin auch reingefallen und habe jetzt 95 Euro und die letzte Mahnung und bin schon soweit das ich es bezahlen würde mit Geld wo ich eigentlich gar nicht habe. Aber ich weiss keinen Ausweg mehr, was soll ich machen???

Gibt es einen Ausweg oder muss ich zahlen und das nächste mal besser aufpassen?

Bitte, bin echt am ende... Daniel


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



CrazyDan schrieb:


> was soll ich machen???



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## CrazyDan (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Achja, ich komme aus Österreich, läuft da irgendwas anders als in Deutschland? Kann es sein das ich Deutschland freigesprochen werde und in Österreich nicht?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Was die Nutzlosseiten betrifft,  läuft es in Österreich genau so  ab wie in Deutschland 
Beruhige dich und geniesse das schöne Wetter


----------



## HUmax (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Urteile: Gericht unterbindet Internet-Abzocke: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> In Deutschland wird geredet, in Österreich gehandelt: Auf Betreiben der österreichischen Bundesregierung haben Verbraucherschützer die IS Internet Service AG (vormals Xentria) und die Gebrüder S. GbR verklagt - und gewonnen. Beide Unternehmen dürfen Verbraucher nicht länger über die Kosten ihrer "Dienste" in die Irre führen. Problem dabei: Die Urteile gelten nur für Österreich.


----------



## CrazyDan (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich DANKE euch 1000X das ihr mich davor bewart habt 100 Euro Geld einzuzahlen das ich eh nicht habe.

Ich werde jetzt einfach gar nichts tun, und hoffen das ich nicht im Knast lande! 

Aber ihr habt mir Mut gemacht mit euren Posts, dankeschön!!!

Werde es in Zukunft auch sehr publizieren, habe viele Kunden die das wissen sollten!


----------



## Jack85 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Falls es dich beruhigt.
Ich komme auch aus Österreich und habe letzte Woche so ne Mahnung mit 134 € bekommen,
Erst hab ich die Überweisung gesendet aber nachdem ich mich etwas schlauer über sollche Nutzlos dienste gemacht habe, u.a in diesem Forum, habe ich die Überweisung am nächsten Tag von meiner Bank stornieren lassen.

Ich mach mir gar keine Gedanken darüber .... mehr.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



CrazyDan schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt einfach gar nichts tun, und hoffen das ich nicht im Knast lande!


Da du dann sicherlich der erste wärst, dem solches widerfährt, wäre das Medieninteresse riesengroß.

Diese Story könnte man an bestimmte TV-Sender veräußern. Wenn die für das Video mit Frau Z. bereits 20.000 Ocken löhnten (die übrigens in nullkommanix verprasst waren), wäre da sicherlich auch ein ansehnlicher Betrag drin. :scherzkeks:


----------



## kanne (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

sry ,dass ich schon wider nerve^^aber mein lieber herr papa weigert sich die videos von jens zu gucken oder beim link nach zu lesen.:wall: kann bitte jemand einen post hinterlassen den ich ihm zeigen kann?haben heute morgen nen brief von ner rechtanwältin bekommen
mfg kanne


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> haben heute morgen nen brief von ner rechtanwältin bekommen



Wohl von der hier???
Dann geht es dir wie Tausenden anderer User. Also kein Grund zur Besorgnis!


----------



## kanne (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

jepp genau die frau RA KG^^aber ich nehme den brief nicht wirklich ernst...viel mehr freue ich mich ,dass ich nach ca 1,5 monaten wartezeit wieder was von meinen freuden höre :sun: nja mal gucken welche geachütze die noch auffahren werden.

mfg kanne


----------



## hattab (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo , 

nachdem ich die  ´´ Letzten Mahnung´´ von Genealogie bekommen habe...

Habe ich heute im Briefkasten eine´´Mahnung´´ von

 [...]
Rechtsanwätin

bekommen ....

mein nachnaähme wurde nichtmals ausgeschrieben die restlichen buchstaben wurden mit einem ? ersetzt...

Ne Original unterschrift war auch nicht da, war halt sone koperte.... 

Wer kann sowas nur verteidigen ??? Najaa

Was soll ich jetzt machen ?

Einfach wie immer, NIX TUN ?
Oder sollte ich da was schreiben zu der [...] ? 

Ich habe mir den Brief nicht mal mehr richtig durchgelesen als ich merkte das es die Namen ahnen geschichte ist, 134.75€ soll ich da zahlen ? hehe 

HAHAHAHAHA.............................HEHEHEEHEHEHEHE................:scherzkeks:


Gruß
Hattab

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## kanne (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

ist deine entscheidung....ich habs getan und zwar in einem sehr netten tonxDD glaube aber nicht ,dass es was nützt....deren leben besteht aus schlafen essen und mahnungen schreiben^^wahrscheinlich kriegt die jeden tag tausende email mit ner zahlungsweigerung
mfg kanne


----------



## jupp11 (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> deren leben besteht aus schlafen essen und mahnungen schreiben^^w


Irrtum, die fahren Ferraris,  gehen groß aus  und überlassen den Schriftkram automatischen Antwortprogrammen.


----------



## kanne (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

ist mir schon kalr ,dass die ein privat leben haben ,aber die emails müssen die ja trotzdem abschicken^^


----------



## hattab (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> ist deine entscheidung....ich habs getan und zwar in einem sehr netten tonxDD glaube aber nicht ,dass es was nützt....deren leben besteht aus schlafen essen und mahnungen schreiben^^wahrscheinlich kriegt die jeden tag tausende email mit ner zahlungsweigerung
> mfg kanne



Was kann ich ihr den Schreiben ?

Hiermit Verweigere ich die Zahlung . (punkt) 

K.Grüße
Hattab der nicht Zahlt :scherzkeks:

odeer wie kann ich das vormulieren damit es nett rüber kommt....


----------



## MasterTommmy (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Bin auch auf "Namen-und-Ahnen.de" reingefallen:wall: 
hab mich am 19.4.08 angemeldet und erst heute eine Mahnung von der lieben Rechtsanwältin aus München "Katja G." erhalten.
Und sollte insgesamt 134,74 € bezahlen.
Vorher habe ich nur einmal einen Brief nach Hause bekommen, das war eine letzte Mahnung von der Firma AHNENFORSCHUNG LTD.
e-mails glaube ich nciht bekommen zu haben... weiß aber auch nicht mehr die e-mail adresse die ich angegeben habe...
Egal...
Bis jetzt habe ich weder geantwortet noch gezahlt und will alles einfach weiterhin ignorieren.
Ist das richtig???
Möchte nämlich nicht e-mails mit widerrufen und so rumschicken... zu viel arbeit^^

mfg Tom
Bitte schnell antworten!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> ,aber die emails müssen die ja trotzdem abschicken^^


Du hast das System nicht verstanden, dafür gibt es Programme


----------



## HUmax (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



MasterTommmy schrieb:


> Ist das richtig???


Das wurde, denke ich, schon so oft beantwortet. Musst halt einfach mal lesen was hier im Thread steht.


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



hattab schrieb:


> odeer wie kann ich das vormulieren damit es nett rüber kommt....


persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

lesen und  mal nachdenken und   verstehen sonst passiert dir das immer wieder



MasterTommmy schrieb:


> Bitte schnell antworten!!!



gilt auch für dich


----------



## kanne (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@ hattab ich hab en brief mit ihrer email adresse bekommen^^da dachte ich mir schreib ich der alten mal zurück:-D


----------



## MasterTommmy (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

ja da is so viel zu lesen...
sags mir pls kurz und ich bin auch wieder still
mfg Tom
Bitte!


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



MasterTommmy schrieb:


> ja da is so viel zu lesen...
> sags mir pls kurz und ich bin auch wieder still
> mfg Tom
> Bitte!


nein


----------



## MasterTommmy (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

was soll ich dann tun? bin total verzweifelt!
hilf mir
mfg


----------



## kanne (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@tommy lesen und gucken dauert nicht zu lange und sagen darf es niemand (kp why is aber so^^) also nimm dir max 30 min zeit und lies es durch


----------



## kanne (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@hattab und tommymaster haubtsache ihr beruhigt euch erst mal wenn ihr alles so macht wie es da steht kann euch nix passieren hatte auch angst ,dass die polizei uns besuchen kommt aber die drohen nur und vorgerixcht werden se nicht gehn also entspannen


----------



## hattab (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also , da das ne [...] Firma ist

also das sind die Schuldigen und wir die unschuldigen bin ich eigentlich ganz relax...

Zahlen werde ich so oder so nicht, nur nerft und irrietiert es schon ein weng wenn da immer von allen seiten post und Mails kommen....

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## HUmax (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Mails kann man filtern, Post nicht annehmen.


----------



## hattab (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

SRY @ MOD

Irgentwie hast du bei fast jedem Posting von mir was zu tun :-? SRY


----------



## Versus2 (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Da du dann sicherlich der erste wärst, dem solches widerfährt, wäre das Medieninteresse riesengroß.
> 
> Diese Story könnte man an bestimmte TV-Sender veräußern. Wenn die für das Video mit Frau Z. bereits 20.000 Ocken löhnten (die übrigens in nullkommanix verprasst waren), wäre da sicherlich auch ein ansehnlicher Betrag drin. :scherzkeks:



Es freut mich dass ich nicht die einzige bin deren Briefkasten heute nicht leer war! :-D Ich habe ewigkeiten auf einen Brief von ihr gewartet die müssen ja Geld haben wenn sie sich so viel zeit lassen!


----------



## rds-werner (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Wieviele Rechnungen/Mahnungern von RÄ K.G. sind hier in diesem und anderen Foren von Computerbertrug.de schon erwähnt worden.Wann sollte Sie denn eigentlich mal ein Verfahren vor Gericht durchführen? Wann war sie eigentlich das letzte mal bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung? Sie hat doch alle Hände voll zu tun andere zu erschrecken, wärs zuläst!


----------



## MasterTommmy (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Bin auch auf "Namen-und-Ahnen.de" reingefallen 
hab mich am 19.4.08 angemeldet und erst heute eine Mahnung von der lieben Rechtsanwältin aus München "Katja G." erhalten.
Und sollte insgesamt 134,74 € bezahlen.
Vorher habe ich nur einmal einen Brief nach Hause bekommen, das war eine letzte Mahnung von der Firma AHNENFORSCHUNG LTD.
e-mails glaube ich nciht bekommen zu haben... weiß aber auch nicht mehr die e-mail adresse die ich angegeben habe...
Egal...
Bis jetzt habe ich weder geantwortet noch gezahlt und will alles einfach weiterhin ignorieren.
Ist das richtig???
Möchte nämlich nicht e-mails mit widerrufen und so rumschicken... zu viel arbeit^^

mfg Tom
Bitte schnell antworten!!!


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



MasterTommmy schrieb:


> Möchte nämlich nicht e-mails mit widerrufen und so rumschicken... zu viel arbeit



Die Anmelderei war Dir auch nicht zu viel Arbeit...


----------



## rds-werner (9 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Dann widersprich einmal per Post und Einschreiben (persönliche Übergabe) und vergiß den Rest. Hat eh keine Zeit dich vor Gericht zuzerren. Andere zahlen und da hat sie keine Arbeit weiter damit.


----------



## MasterTommmy (10 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

aber der katzenjens hat doch auch geschrieben, dass man nciths tun soll
...


----------



## sascha (10 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



MasterTommmy schrieb:


> aber der katzenjens hat doch auch geschrieben, dass man nciths tun soll
> ...



Das Denken kann dir niemand abnehmen...


----------



## Pidder (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> kann bitte jemand einen post hinterlassen den ich ihm zeigen kann? mfg kanne


Lieber Herr Papa,

was ist Ihrem Sohn oder Ihrer Tochter passiert? Er/Sie ist auf eine Webseite geraten/gelenkt worden, die ganz gezielt so aufgemacht wurde, dass der Eindruck erweckt wird, es handelt sich um einen kostenfreien Inhalt, wenn nicht  sogar mit wissenschaftlichem Hintergrund. Die (rein) kommerzielle Intention, dabei ein Mehrmonats-Abonnement zu einem exorbitanten Preis verkaufen zu wollen, wird bewußt verdeckt. Viele dieser Seiten, wie z.B. Hausaufgabenhilfe richten sich dabei gezielt an Minderjährige, wohlwissentlich, dass Vertragsabschlüsse "schwebend unwirksam" sind. Ist das Abonnement-Bestellungsprocedere (aus Sicht der [.........]) abgeschlossen, besteht keine Möglichkeit mehr, dem Abschluß zu widersprechen, geschweige denn das Abonnement zu widerrufen. Es wird lediglich, bis einschließlich der Rechtsanwaltsschreiben, computergenerierter Schriftverkehr produziert, um den geprellten Nutzer durch Drohgebärden usw. dazu zu bewegen, die überhöhten Rechnungen zu begleichen.
Vielen mag es im Nachhinein peinlich sein, auf solche Seiten hereingefallen zu sein, aber allein die Anzahl (Kenner sprechen von bis zu 2000 pro Monat) lässt darauf schließen, dass man doch nicht so ganz allein mit diesem "Problem" dasteht. 
Wie ist mit diesem Problem umzugehen? Sicher ist es empfehlenswert, sich erst einmal kundig zu machen. Es gibt sicher 10 bis 20 solcher Foren, die sich nur mit einer Webseite von diesen [......] befasst, von denen diese wiederum sicherlich 20 unterhalten. Nach Lektüre der einschlägigen Einträge mag man selbst zu dem Entschluß für den besten Verhaltenskodex kommen. (Reines Ignorieren bietet sich als kostengünstigste und nervenschonendste Variante an). Ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, dass dann noch jemand meint, irgend einer Zahlungspflicht zu unterliegen.

Gruss Pidder


----------



## kanne (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@pidder danke für die mühe aber vati ist immernoch nicht übrzeugt xDD:wall::wall: omg son sturkopf...meinte wir werden die ersten die vorgericht verlieren


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> .meinte wir werden die ersten die vorgericht verlieren


hat er auch Angst, dass ihm der Mond auf den Kopf fällt?


----------



## jupp11 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> aber vati ist immernoch nicht übrzeugt


bestell ihm schöne Grüße, die Nutzlosanbieter freuen sich immer über so 
jemanden wie deinen Vater. Die nächste Tankfüllung für den Ferrari  wird es ihm
 danken :roll:


----------



## Pidder (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> ...meinte wir werden die ersten die vorgericht verlieren


 Na ja, so Unrecht hat er ja gar nicht, weil der Erste, der vor Gericht gegen unsere lieben Nutzlosanbieter verliert, ja noch aussteht! Tatsächlich haben unsere Freunde aus der Nutzlosbranche ganz zu Anfang 2 Prozesse angestrengt und die haben sie dann auch prompt mit Pauken und Trompeten verloren. Ganz grob kann man das folgende Schema feststellen:
1. Prinzipiell wird gleich eine zweite und letzte Mahnung computergeneriert herausgeschickt. 
2. Dann kommt das computergenerierte Anschreiben der Rechtsanwältin. 
3. Von der gibt es eine, vielleicht 2 Mahnungen.
4. Das Einschalten eines Inkassodienstes ist so oder so recht kostenintensiv und wird wohl nur dann veranlasst, wenn das Abzockopfer sich z.B. durch Schriftverkehr allzu unprofessionell verhält und von daher die Erwartung erweckt, Geld herauspressen zu können. (Du merkst vielleicht, dass ich Dir das Ignorieren schmackhaft machen möchte)
5. Mahnverfahren werden schon lange nicht mehr angestrengt, weil die ja möglicherweise in einem Prozess münden, womit der Kreis geschlossen wäre.


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@ Pidder, 

deine Bemühungen dem User kanne zu helfen sind  wirklich lobenswert. Darüber hinausgehende 
 Hilfestellung würde  sich aber zunehmend gefährlich nahe in Richtung unerlaubter Rechtsberatung 
bewegen.

 @ user kanne,

entweder du  kannst  deinen Vater mit Hilfe der im Forum vorhandenen Informationen überzeugen, was zu tun ist oder ihr konsultiert einen Anwalt oder Verbraucherberatung  für eine  persönliche Rechtsberatung.




SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Pidder (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> @ Pidder,
> Darüberhinaus gehende
> Hilfestellung würde  sich aber zunehmend gefährlich nahe in Richtung unerlaubter Rechtsberatung bewegen.



Ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt und will auch keinen ersetzen. Aber ein kleiner Lebenshilfetipp wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein.

Ansonsten verweise ich auf folgende Veröffentlichung:

Web-Abzocke: Wie sich Verbraucher gegen Abo-Fallen wehren können - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pidder schrieb:


> Aber ein kleiner Lebenshilfetipp wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein.


Dagegen  hat niemand etwas einzuwenden. Der Hinweis  war/ist  vorbeugend  an alle User, die sich
  verleiten lassen könnten, persönliche Rechtsberatung  zu posten im Stil "tu dies, tu das" 
User, die angeblich durch nichts zu überzeugen waren, gab es schon mehrfach.


----------



## kanne (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

anwalt können wa uns net leisten ..aber egal wenn papa weiter in selbstmiteid versinken will weil ich ein angeblich so schlechter sohn bin ,dann sollten wir ihn gewähren lassen


----------



## kanne (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@webwatcher 

außerdem WILL er ja glauben ,dass ich nix zu standen bringen kann^^der wills net wahr haben ,dass ich keine 3 jahre mehr alt bin...wenns nach ihm ginge würden alle menschen von 0-18 eingesperrt werden weil diese ja nix auf die reihe kriegen

mfg kanne


----------



## Wembley (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> @webwatcher
> 
> außerdem WILL er ja glauben ,dass ich nix zu standen bringen kann^^der wills net wahr haben ,dass ich keine 3 jahre mehr alt bin...wenns nach ihm ginge würden alle menschen von 0-18 eingesperrt werden weil diese ja nix auf die reihe kriegen
> 
> mfg kanne


DAS ist dann aber nicht mehr unser Problem. 
Die Infos wurden nur wirklich ausreichend gegeben. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass dein Vater solchen Geschäftsmodellen viel abgewinnen kann.

Es sind, nebenbei gesagt, auch schon viele Erwachsene drauf reingefallen. Verdammt viele.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



kanne schrieb:


> anwalt können wa uns net leisten


Den werdet ihr aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht benötigen  


kanne schrieb:


> ..aber egal wenn papa weiter in selbstmiteid versinken will weil ich ein angeblich so schlechter sohn bin ,dann sollten wir ihn gewähren lassen


Das finde ich nicht. Sogar der Regierende Bürgermeister von Hamburg, ein Jurist, ist auf eine derartige Abofalle reingefallen.

Und die Verbraucherzentrale informiert auch recht ausführlich über diese Geschäftspraktiken, die in Deutschland aufgrund lascher gesetzlicher Bestimmungen in den letzten Jahren entstanden sind und leider immer mehr ausufern:
Abofallen im Internet

Also Kopf hoch und durch!


----------



## chrisbubu (12 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo,
hab heute meine 2. Mahnung bekommen.
Auf die Widerrufe haben die nicht reagiert. Habe den Widerruf innerhalb von den 14 Tagen nach Anmeldung gleich per Email abgeschickt.
Auf der Internetseite verlangen die 89 Euro, in der Manhnung von Frau K.G. aus München verlangt sie aber nur 60 Euro plus die Nebenkosten.
So langsam haben die den Überblick verloren.
Ist hier jemand der auch schon die 2. Mahnung bekommen hat? Was passiert danach?
Bitte mal berichten!
Vielen Dank
Chris


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



chrisbubu schrieb:


> Was passiert danach?


Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



chrisbubu schrieb:


> So langsam haben die den Überblick verloren.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.



chrisbubu schrieb:


> 2. Mahnung bekommen hat? Was passiert danach?


Dann kommt die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung und bislang war damit das Ende der Mahnorgie erreicht.


----------



## Fiasco (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

so hallöchen
ich bins mal wieder der Fiasco

mir is heute morgen ein brief in den briefkasten geflattert

von der dame die in münchen sitzt 
die sicherlich euch bekannt is

2. mahnung 
ich weiß nicht mehr ob ich lachen soll oder lachen :scherzkeks:

ich schulde diesen leuten schon stolze 135.10 €

was kommt denn nun auf mich zu? eine weitere mahnung?
und wann geben die endlich mal nach?
hab keine lust mehr minuten meines lebens damit zu verbringen die dummen mahnungen von denen und der frau anwälitin zu lesen.

was is eigentlich mit der sache mit der frankfurter staatsanwaltschaft geworden oder welche staatsanwaltschaft es auch war ^^


liebe grüße an alle "opfer" dieser leute 
servus


----------



## Leimsieder (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo erst mal, bin ganz neu hier.

Ich habe gestern ebenso Post von [.......] K. G. erhalten.
Ich war ebenso dumm in die Falle von namen-und-ahnen.de getappt und habe mich zu Beginn einschüchtern lassen. Soweit, dass ich sogar auf die [...........] Forderung eingegangen bin. Schlussendlich habe ich bezahlt, damit ich meine Ruhe habe.
Nun erhalte ich aber eine Mahnung über EUR 135,06.
Ich habe postwendend den original Zahlungsbefehl von meiner Bank gescannt und mit einem "netten" email an beide [.........] geschickt. Ich habe lustiger weise selbst eine Aufwandsentschädigung von EUR 30 an meine Bankverbindung gefordert und mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht (ich weiss, das bringt nichts, aber mir war danach)
Damit haben die [.........] wohl kaum gerechnet. Ich bin gespannt, was da für eine Antwort folgen wird.

Wieso starten wir keine Sammelklage gegen diesen [..........] ?
[........] 5 Jupiter House, Cavella Park Aldermaston Reading, Berkshire RG7 8NN, UK

Ich habe massive Rachegelüste und weiss nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll. Es ist ja genug, dass man sich über sich selber ärgert.


----------



## Flower`70 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hi,
ich habe mal ne Frage. Mein Sohn (15) hat leichtsinnigerweise sich bei namen und ahnen eingeloggt, weil er neugierig war, als ein Pop-Up sich geöffnet hatte.
Das war im April. Ich wußte von nichts, bis eine Rechnung kam, vorher keine einzige Mail. Ich schrieb an N.u.A. und bekam, egal was ich fragte oder sagte, immer nur standart Mail`s zurück. Ich mich im Internet schlau gelesen und hab erfahren das es [..........] sind, also nichts bezahlt. Doch heute, habe ich von einer Anwältin aus München Post bekommen. Könnte mir bitte einer weiterhelfen, wie ich weiter verfahren soll??? Mir auch einen Anwalt nehmen oder die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen ?? 
Vielen Dank schon vorab, Flower`70.


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

1.) Thread lesen.

2.) Das lesen: Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

3.) Das schauen: katzenjens Info-Videos


----------



## Painthorse (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

hallo, ich bin auch drauf rein gefallen, nur mir hat mein Anwalt gesagt ich solle zahlen bevor die Summe noch höher geht weil man da nix Unternehmen kann ich hätte schliesslich vorher genauer lesen sollen.
das war Anfang des jahres ,der Brüller kommt jetzt ich habe es per EMail schon viermal Wiederrufen(habe es dann auch gezahlt) habe bisher nix mehr gehört und gestern bekam ich Post von einem Inkassounternehmen mit einer unbekannten zahl-rechnung!!!!!!! ich hätte im Juni einen brief erhalten-ich weiss von nix,habe auch keinen erhalten und jetzt ne zweite mahnung und ich weiss nciht mal wofür weil diese Summe mir derart unbekannt ist jetzt soll ich wieder über 100Euro bezahlen- wer kann mir Tips geben was ich machen kann soll ich zahlen????weil ich habe es ja Wiederrufen in der frist und seitdem nix mehr gehört und auf einmal ein Inkasso 2.mahnung Brief erhalten-finde ich ein wenig komisch.
Gruß Jessy


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich habe doch erst vorhin was gepostet, 1 Posting vor Deinem. Warum will das keiner lesen? Wer eine persönliche Rechtsberatung will, muss zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zu einem Anwalt (der was taugt).


----------



## Flower`70 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Danke HUmax,
da ich etwas aufgeregt bin, habe ich nicht soweit gedacht mich hier weiter durchzulesen.Hab ich aber soeben nachgeholt.
Habe eigentlich gehofft, dass die Ruhe geben, aber nix wars.
Und wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, können die mir auch nix und da bin ich schon mal erleichtert. Denn ich habe die rechnung widerrufen.

Nochmals Danke, Flower`70


----------



## wahlhesse (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Painthorse schrieb:


> hallo, ich bin auch drauf rein gefallen, nur mir hat mein Anwalt gesagt ich solle zahlen bevor die Summe noch höher geht weil man da nix Unternehmen kann ich hätte schliesslich vorher genauer lesen sollen.



Entweder ist Dein Anwalt grottenschlecht oder Du versuchst uns hier einen Bären aufzubinden. :wall:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Painthorse (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

das will ich hoffen das sie uns nix können ich habe schliesslich trotz zahlung und Wiederrufen nach einen halben jahr eine rechnung bekommen über eine derart unbekannte zahl.
ausserdem schrieb diese gute Frau aus münchen(telefonisch nciht erreichbar) das ich ein brief am 1.6.erhalten haben soll- dies war ein Sonntag!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Painthorse (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo, ich glaube eher das erste weil warum soll ich jemanden einen Bären auf binden dem es genauso geht wie mir??? Ausserdem habe ich hier um Hilfe und rat gebeten da der Anwalt wohl wirklich keine Ahnung davon hatte,wie man hier lesen kann.
was noch für mich komisch klingt diese Gute frau hat ihren Sitz in München aber ihre bank 5km von mir im nachbarort(ich bin von München 90km weg!!!)


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Nutzlosanbieter und deren Helfershelfern wechseln, meist durch Zwang, ofters die Bankverbindung. Da kann schon mal eine Bank in Leipzig genannt werden, obwohl der oder die von Frankfurt und Umgebung aus ihr mieses Geschäft tätigen.


----------



## Painthorse (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Werde den Sch... jetzt nicht nochmal bezahlen und jeden weiteren brief zurück schicken lassen.


----------



## wahlhesse (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@painthorse:
Hier versuchen öfters mal Leute von "der anderen Seite" die Betroffenen durch gezielte Falschaussagen zu verunsichern. Daher die Sache mit dem "Bären aufbinden". Aber in Deinem Fall hat sich wohl eher der Anwalt disqualifiziert :roll: . Schau Dir nochmal in Ruhe die bereits geposteten Links an, zusätzlich noch den hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Dann sollten alle Sorgen definitiv verflogen sein.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Chrisi69 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo allesamt, bin seit heute angemeldet. Möchte mich mal herzlich bei euch
allen bedanken. Mein Sohn ( 17 Jahre ) hat sich im Mai 08 in der Annahme die 
Seite ,von namen und ahnen.de, sei kostenlos angemeldet.

Hätte bestimmt bezahlt,wäre ich nicht auf euer Forum gestoßen. 

Noch mal Danke für eure Beiträge

LG Chrisi69


----------



## Versus2 (13 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Painthorse schrieb:


> hallo, ich bin auch drauf rein gefallen, nur mir hat mein Anwalt gesagt ich solle zahlen bevor die Summe noch höher geht weil man da nix Unternehmen kann ich hätte schliesslich vorher genauer lesen sollen.
> das war Anfang des jahres ,der Brüller kommt jetzt ich habe es per EMail schon viermal Wiederrufen(habe es dann auch gezahlt) habe bisher nix mehr gehört und gestern bekam ich Post von einem Inkassounternehmen mit einer unbekannten zahl-rechnung!!!!!!! ich hätte im Juni einen brief erhalten-ich weiss von nix,habe auch keinen erhalten und jetzt ne zweite mahnung und ich weiss nciht mal wofür weil diese Summe mir derart unbekannt ist jetzt soll ich wieder über 100Euro bezahlen- wer kann mir Tips geben was ich machen kann soll ich zahlen????weil ich habe es ja Wiederrufen in der frist und seitdem nix mehr gehört und auf einmal ein Inkasso 2.mahnung Brief erhalten-finde ich ein wenig komisch.
> Gruß Jessy



Sorry wenn ich das so schreibe aber du musst ja geld haben wenn du alles gleich immer zahlen willst ohne überhaupt zu wissen wofür!
Ist mir schon klar dass man im Moment darüber nachdenkt (Tags und Nachts)!
Aber evtl. findest ja raus wofür die 100 € sind!?? Dann kannst uns ja mal informieren! Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch irgendwann sowas!


----------



## aleks.p (20 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo!

Ich bin ebenfalls auf diese Seite reingefallen und bekomme seit Juli Post von denen. Anfang habe ich dort auch e-mails hingeschickt und immer die gleiche Antwort bekommen. Heute morgen lag wieder ein Brief im Postkasten und mir wurde mit dem Gericht gedroht....nun weis ich auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Mir schreibt eine Frau aus München, soll ich auf die Post reagieren oder es belassen.

Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen?


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3)http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen


----------



## Chrisi69 (21 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo, aleks.p,

ich reagiere auf gar keine Post mehr von denen , kommt ja doch immer das gleiche zurück.
Haben seit der letzten Mahnung, die per Post vor etwa 6 Wochen kam, nichts mehr von ihnen gehört.
Lese einfach alle Beiträge ,dann brauchst du keine Angst mehr haben.

LG
Chrisi69


----------



## Sternchen 30 (25 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo,

ich bin auch mal wieder hier!

Nach dem wir von namen-und-ahnen seit Wochen nichts mehr gehört hatten und ich auch dachte, das wir auch von DER ANWÄLTIN aus München nichts erhalten würden.:scherzkeks:

Erhielten wir dann doch noch Post von der "netten" Frau! :unzufrieden: Die dann auch noch netter weiße an meinen Sohn 11 Jahre gerichtet wurde. Mit den üblichen Drohungen, wie zum Beispiel mit einem Schufa Eintrag.

Dazu habe ich in den Beiträgen zu Genealogie folgenden Link gefunden:

test.de - test warnt - Meldungen - Steuern + Recht - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest

Mal sehn was als nächstes kommt! 

Finde es nur schlimm, dass dies Frau nicht mal vor Kindern halt macht.

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Sternchen 30 schrieb:


> Finde es nur schlimm, dass dies Frau nicht mal vor Kindern halt macht.


Wie auch? Die Daten wurden ihr von dem Anbieter ohne Kommentar übermittelt und da ist das Geburtsdatum das eines mindestens 18jährigen und nicht das eines Kindes. Die Anwältin hat dann keine Möglichkeit den Datensatz auf seine Richtigkeit hin zu prüfen - ihr Job ist es lediglich den "erweiterten" Mahnlauf zu steuern.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Reducal schrieb:


> - ihr Job ist es lediglich den "erweiterten" Mahnlauf zu steuern.


Die steuert  gar nichts,  die spielt Aushängeschild


----------



## dvill (25 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die Anwältin hat dann keine Möglichkeit den Datensatz auf seine Richtigkeit hin zu prüfen


Es hindert sie aber auch niemand, das Hirn einzuschalten und festzustellen, dass ein Datensatz kein Vertrag ist. Mit was kann also ein Forderungssteller seinen Vertrag beweisen? Wer als Anwalt Forderungen durch Drohschreiben einfordert, die einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung nicht standhalten könnten, macht sich zum Nebendarsteller im Kasperle-Inkasso.


----------



## Sternchen 30 (26 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Folgendes hab ich noch zum Thema Minderjährig und falscher Altersangabe und des angeblichen Betruges gefunden.

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Abzocke im Internet


----------



## Sternchen 30 (26 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



> "...ich weise im Übrigen
> darauf hin, dass Minderjährige, welche sich
> wissentlich als volljährig gerieren um eine
> nur an Volljährige auszukehrende Leistung zu
> ...




und dieses hat sie an eine andere Mitbetroffene aus einem anderen Chatt, die auch das gleiche Problem und die auch die zweite Mahnung von der Anwältin erhalten hat, geschrieben.


Sollte ich sie auch nochmals daraufhinweisen,dass mein Sohn minderjährig ist, oder gar nicht reagieren? Was meint ihr?

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Sternchen 30 schrieb:


> Sollte ich sie auch nochmals daraufhinweisen,dass mein Sohn minderjährig ist, oder gar nicht reagieren?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Briefwechsel  mit automatischen Antwortprogrammen sind  nie sonderlich sinnvoll


----------



## Pidder (1 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

K.  möchte sich auch mal persönlich zu Wort melden:

Ihr seid alle so gemein, und ich habe schon gar keine Freunde mehr! Keiner will noch etwas mit mir zu tun haben und ich fühle mich gründlich mißverstanden!
Wißt ihr eigentlich, was so eine piekfeine Kanzlei mitten in der Münchener Innenstadt kostet? Da muss ich verdammt viele Abmahnungen für schreiben. 
Macht ihr euch denn so gar keine Vorstellungen davon, was es für eine junge aufstrebende Rechtsanwaltskanzlei bedeutet, diese teuren Räume praktisch nicht mehr benutzen zu können, weil ständig jemand draussen herumlungert, der mich zur Rede stellen will, bzw. musste ich mir sogar Geheimnummern zulegen, weil ihr mich mit euren erbosten Anrufen herumplagen musste. 

Und dann gebt Ihr auch noch in Foren Tipps, von wegen Nichtbezahlen und Aussitzen. Glaubt ihr eigentlich, dass ich das nicht lesen würde und dass mich das nicht ungemein ärgern würde? Wißt ihr eigentlich, dass ich auf all den Portokosten sitzen bleibe, ganz zu Schweigen von der Infrastruktur zum Drucken, Falten und Eintüteln der Abmahnschreiben. Und ich gebe mir noch die Mühe, meinen Ton von “Hochachtungsvoll” im ersten Mahnschreiben sogar zu “freundlichen Grüßen” im zweiten Mahnschreiben abzumildern. Ihr seid ein ganz schön undankbares Volk!

Die Anwaltskammer hat mir waschkörbeweise eure Beschwerden zukommen lassen und ich weiß schon gar keinen Grund mehr, mich vor dem Anhörungstermin zu drücken. Könnt ihr euch eigentlich vorstellen, was es bedeutet, als Anwalt die Lizenz zu verlieren? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst würdet ihr braver zahlen und mich die Welle durchrollen lassen, so dass ich den Rest meines Lebens davon bestreiten kann. So habe ich mit meinen allenfalls mittelmäßigen Talenten schon kaum noch eine Chance in der Schadensabteilung einer Versicherung! Habt ich das eigentlich mal richtig zu Ende gedacht, dass ihr dabei seid, meine Existenz zu zerstören!

Na wartet, Ihr kommt alle nochmal auf eine Webseite von meinen hinterladenden Geschäftspartnern, und dann Gnade euch Gott! Pah, ich lass jetzt gleich nochmal 1000 Abmahnungen raus. Geschieht euch ganz Recht und ich bin viel zu gut für diese Welt!

Gerade soeben noch hochachtungsvoll

K.G.


----------



## rds-werner (1 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Oder andersrum:"K. wir wissen wo dein Auto steht".
Weis eigentlich wemand für wieviele Internet [ edit] firmen die Dame arbeitet?Das wäre schon mal interressant zu wissen.


----------



## kanne (1 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

@ pidder soll man über deinen beitrag lachen oder weinen?ich weiß es nicht xD


----------



## rds-werner (1 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Glaube eher da gibt es nur Drucker und "Eintütungsmaschinen" in der Kanzlei,dazu noch mindestens zwei Kerle so groß wie Kleiderschränke die ständig den ganzen Briefmüll zum Briefkasten bringen.
Ansonsten ist der Beitrag von Pidder sehr verständnisvoll.


----------



## kanne (1 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

ftw xDD soll k.g. endlich mal aufhören für sone nutzlos anbieter zu arbeiten und/oder aus münchen wegziehenaber respekt die versaut sich ihren namen immer weiter udn es scheint sie nicht zu jucken


----------



## Chrisi69 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo , mein Sohn hat heute auch die Mahnung von dieser Rechtsanwältin [ edit] bekommen. Ist aber sehr komisch welches Anmeldedatum und Uhrzeit ( 12.05.08 13:21) sie angibt, da an diesen Tag und Uhrzeit er in der Schule war. Die Anmelde-IP stimmt auch nicht.
Egal, werde nicht bezahlen und reagieren werde ich auf das Schreiben auch nicht.

LG Chrisi69


----------



## Niclas (2 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Chrisi69 schrieb:


> Ist aber sehr komisch welches Anmeldedatum und Uhrzeit ( 12.05.08 13:21) sie angibt, da an diesen Tag und Uhrzeit er in der Schule war. Die Anmelde-IP stimmt auch nicht.


Wenn irgendjemand an der Tür klingeln würde und  behaupten würde. "Sie  waren gestern  im Zoo und haben  nicht dafür bezahlt, rücken sie gefälligt das Geld raus"


Chrisi69 schrieb:


> werde nicht bezahlen und reagieren werde ich auf das Schreiben auch nicht.


genau das...


----------



## TheoRest (2 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege für die vielen Typs bedanken! Meine Tochter ( 14 ) hat heute das Schreiben der Frau K.G. aus M. erhalten. Hätte früher nie gedacht, dass ich auf so etwas mal gelassen reagieren könnte.
Wurde eigentlich jemals ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid verschickt?


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



TheoRest schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich jemals ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid verschickt?


In fast drei Jahren  nach unserer Kenntnis nicht ( auch nicht für andere Nutzlosseiten )


----------



## BaAbaMario (2 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo Liebe Mitglieder :cry:


Ich habe auch schon 2 Mahnungen von Namen und Ahnen bekommen.
Nun habe ich ein Schreiben bekommen von der Anwältin [ edit] aus München . Sie schreibt das Sie die Firma Ahnen Forschung blablabla Kontaktiert hat.

Dann das ich die Rechnung vom 13.05.08 Nicht bezahlt habe usw.
Dann droht sie mit einem Mahnverfahren. Mein Bruder hatte sich dort im April angemeldet mit dem Verdacht das es Kostenfrei sei, zudem zeitpunkt wurde glaube ich auch nicht wirklich auf der Seite darauf hingewiesen das es was kostet. Nun will die Dame 134 Euro von mir sehen bis zum 10.09.08.

Ich weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll, die anderen Schreiben die direkt von der Firma kahmen habe ich Ignoriert. Aber nun das mit der Anwältin, ich habe ein bisschen Angst das ich damit richtig Probleme bekomme. Bitte um Hilfe und Antworten, würde mich echt freuen. Danke schonmal

PS: Zur Not mach ich ein Scan von dem Schreiben


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



BaAbaMario schrieb:


> Bitte um Hilfe und Antworten, würde mich echt freuen.



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen.

Vergiß die Dame, sie  ist bekannt wie Kasperle im Kasperletheater


----------



## W-48 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Die Schreiben der "Anwältin" sind inzwischen richtig zahm geworden. Vor einem halben Jahr war dort noch "*Themenschwerpunkt Strafrecht*", mehrfach fett das Wort *Schufa * und ähnlicher geistiger Dünnpfiff zu lesen. 
Lies dir mal die Beiträge in Ruhe durch, dann wird aus dem _bisschen _Angst wahrscheinlich _keine _Angst.


----------



## BaAbaMario (2 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ja ich habe jetzt schon keine Angst mehr und fühle mich sehr gestärkt durch die ganzen Beiträge hier  zudem hat die Schufa anscheinend auch die Zusammenarbeit mit der Anwälting gekündigt wie aus einem Link von Seite 30 glaube ich hervor geht... ich warte jetzt ab was demnächst kommt nach dem Befristeten Zahlungstermin


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



BaAbaMario schrieb:


> ich warte jetzt ab was demnächst kommt nach dem Befristeten Zahlungstermin


sowas in der Art 

Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire  :scherzkeks:


----------



## filipandrea (3 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

hallo,
auch ich hab nun eine Mahnung von der R.A. aus München erhalten und bin total erschrocken. Hat mir ehrlich gesagt schon gorße Angst eingejagt!!!Aber dank des Forums hat sich das mittlerweile wieder etwas gelegt. Die will von mir nun 134,89 Euro. Zahlen werd ich auf keinen Fall, mal siehen wie weit die noch geht......und was da noch so alles kommen wird....Ich kann nur hoffen dass das bald ein Ende hat!!!Das Forum ist super, denn wenn man wirlich zum Anwalt geht, kostet der wahrscheinlich mehr als 134.89....(und wenn der einem dann noch dazu rät zu zahlen, wie ich es im Forum gelesen habe...)
Aber ich denke es gibt immer ein paar Leute, wenn nicht gar sehr viele die aus lauter Angst lieber zahlen. So wollte ich es ja auch machen, hab mich aber gott sei dank rechtzeitig über das Thema schlau gemacht!!!


----------



## Pixi (4 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Meine Schwester hat sich vor einiger zeit auf [noparse]www.ahnen-namen.de[/noparse] angemeldet, sie dachte da kann man einen Test machen, mit welchem Promi man verwandt sein könnte... Einen Test gab es nicht!

Nach einige Zeit kam dann die "Letzte Mahnung" Eine Rechnung, Zahlungserinnerung, 1. bzw. 2. Mahnung haben wir nie bekommen!!

Nachdem wir die Mahnung von € 94,00,- bekamen lief ich gleich zum PC und ich musste keine Minute lang "GOOGLEN" bis ich dieses Forum fand, anschließend stöberte ich mich durch die vielen Seite und bemerkte dass neben uns auch noch viele andere drauf reingefallen sind.

Einige Wochen später erhielten wir dann ein schreiben, von einer "Rechtsanwältin" aus München, mit dem Namen Katja G.

Ich war mir zwar sicher, dass ICH im Recht bin und NICHT zahlen muss, trotzdem musste ich schlucken, als ich das Schreiben sah!

Mir vielen einge Merkmale auf welche die Mahnung (die ja von "Ahnen und Namen" ausging) und das Rechtsanwaltschreiben (das ja von der Rechtsanwältin ausgeht) gemeinsam haben:

> Beide haben das gleiche alte, graue und billige Papier (Wieso sollten die das Gleiche Papier haben, wenn es 2 vollkommen uterschiedliche "Firmen" sind)
> Diese komische "Kundennummer" ist bei beiden Rechnungen Unterschiedlich (Das schreiben geht an die gleiche Person! Wieso ist da eine unterschiedliche Kundenummer?)
> Auf dem Brief wird man mit, Sehr geehrte(r) Herr/Frau ... angeredet, was daraufhin deutet, dass der Brief von einem COMPUTER automatisch zusammengestellt und geschrieben wurde, den sicher alle anderen betrogenen auch erhalten, nur steht ihr Name drauf!

_Link entfernt._

Ich wünsch euch allen noch viel Spass beim NICHT ZAHLEN!
Und bin froh dass ich dieses Forum gefunden hab!

Lg. Pixi


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ist dieselbe Anwältin, die auch noch weitere "Projekte" des "Frankfurter Kreisels" "betreut"


----------



## apollo (4 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Halli Hallo da warens schon 1000 die auf die [...] ungewollt reinfallen.
Die haben uns einfach über die url Adresse geschnappt.
Eine richtige ferkelei:wall: Bräuchte unbedingt die Adresse dieser [...] weil laut eines Fernsehberichts steht das Büro lehr.Also bitte bitte falls einer die Anschrifft kennt dann bitte schreibt.
Danke und by by:-p

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## UserRgbg (8 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pixi schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hat sich vor einiger zeit auf [noparse]www.ahnen-namen.de[/noparse] angemeldet,
> 
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo_


 
LoL nachdem ich 3-4 Mails geschrieben hab habe ich denen geschrieben das das jetz die letzte Mail iss und ich laut meines Rechtsanwalts nicht zahlen soll und es auf ne gerichtsverhandlung ankommen lassen soll.
Ausserdem hat mein RA gesagt soll ich die auf bestehende Gerichtsurteile hinweisen und von Ihm nen schönen gruß ausrichten das er sich schon freut xDDD !
Seit dem höre ich nix mehr von denen :devil:

Grüßle :vlol:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Genealogie.de !
> 
> ...




Grüß Gott ! *<------- ich dann zurück geschriem xDDDD !!!!!!!!*


> Ich habe Ihnen schonmal geschrieben das ich den Betrag nicht zahlen werde da bei der registrierung von zahlung eines Betrages nicht zu erkennen war !
> 
> Auch mein Rechtsanwalt empfiehlt mir nicht zu zahlen und einen Rechtsstreit ab zu warten, da bei Ihnen schon weitere Gerichtsentscheide vorliegen !
> 
> ...


----------



## UserRgbg (8 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

ht*p://genealogie.de/img/impressum.gif

eMail: [email protected]


irgend jemand wollt a adresse haben  :handreib:


----------



## Captain Picard (8 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



UserRgbg schrieb:


> irgend jemand wollt a adresse haben


und? kannst du in die Tonne treten.
Ist eine typisch  britische Briefkastenadresse  unter tausende mehr oder weniger seriöse Firmen  "logieren" 
"jupiter house" "aldermaston" - Google-Suche

Internetabzocke-Heute: Mehr als nur ein Abo | Abzocknews


----------



## UserRgbg (9 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

iss mir schon klar xDDD

Mir war gerad nur so danach :scherzkeks:


----------



## hermanthegerman (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

also, ich hab brav die ersten 15 seiten dieses forums gelesen, hab festgestellt dass ich vieles wiederholt und dann die letzten 3.

somit bin ich jetzt wohl ein gutinformierter Depp. 

Meine Geschichte is wie die aller anderen. nur dass ich kurz nachdem dieser schmarrn losging nach USA ausgewandert bin. bis jetzt hab ich alles ignoriert, aber heute kam eine email von frau G aus Muenchen, das sie schritte wegen betrugs unternehmen da ich ja eine falsche addresse angegeben haette (Adresse meiner Eltern die den Brief mit dem hinweis, wohnt nicht hier zurueckgeschickt haben). Nur die Frage, gibt ihnen die Betrugsnummer irgendeine Aussciht auf Erfolg. Denn trotz allem will ich nicht der dritte sein der vor Gericht zieht.


> _
> "Sehr geehrte(r) Herr/Frau ...,
> 
> wir haben versucht, Ihnen auf dem Postweg unter der von Ihnen angegebenen
> ...


 
LG


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



hermanthegerman schrieb:


> Nur die Frage, gibt ihnen die Betrugsnummer irgendeine Aussciht auf Erfolg.


Wenn Ostern und Weihnachten auf einen Tag fällt, mußt du dir Sorgen machen. Vorher nicht


----------



## Pidder (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wenn Ostern und Weihnachten auf einen Tag fällt, mußt du dir Sorgen machen. Vorher nicht



Oder die Anwältin K.G. ins Kloster geht. 

Ich habe heute die gleichen Mahnungen per e-mail bekommen... (hatte da ein paar Phantasienamen über eine im Ausland angemeldete e-mail Box registriert) Offensichtlich merken die erst anhand der Postrückläufer, wer sich denn da eigentlich registriert hat. :auslach: Aber womit droht sie denn eigentlich: "Entsprechende Veranlassungen werden getroffen." Will sie zur Polizei gehen, und mich anzeigen? Leider ist kein auslachender Smiley in Polizeiuniform hier verfügbar. Okay?


----------



## dvill (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pidder schrieb:


> Oder die Anwältin K.G. ins Kloster geht.


Statisten sind austauschbar. Tragende Säule der Dialerei und heutigen Mahndroh-Erpresserei ist eine andere Person.


----------



## Pidder (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



dvill schrieb:


> Statisten sind austauschbar. Tragende Säule der Dialerei und heutigen Mahndroh-Erpresserei ist eine andere Person.



K.G. ist keine Statistin oder Souffleuse mehr. Dazu hat sie sich zu sehr in die Sache verstrickt, was sie letztlich auch selber weiss. Sie ist ja auch kürzlich auf der Straße von einem TV-Team ausfindig gemacht worden. Nichtsdestotrotz wollte ich wissen, wie denn unsere Freunde aus der abzockenden Branche aussehen. Und siehe da, ich bin über ein Bild von M.B. gestolpert. Ist zwar mieser Qualität, aber man kann ihn erkennen. Willst Du eine Kopie haben?


----------



## dvill (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Statisten spielen nicht unbedingt unwichtige Rollen. In diesen Rollen sind auch andere Anwälte unterwegs. Der Kopf hinter den Statisten ist aber ein anderer, soweit ich das einschätzen kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pidder schrieb:


> Und siehe da, ich bin über ein Bild von M.B. gestolpert. Ist zwar mieser Qualität, aber man kann ihn erkennen. Willst Du eine Kopie haben?


Wer sich länger mit der Materie beschäftigt, kennt die Dame weit  länger als sie 
in der Presse oder TV bekannt ist. Es gibt  Portraitfotos  in sehr guter Qualität von ihr.
Was soll der Anblick einer  Erfüllungsgehilfin bringen? 
Sie ist zwar bestbezahltes aber ausführendes Organ. Der/die bekannten Drahtzieher
 beziehen das Vielfache.


----------



## Pidder (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



dvill schrieb:


> In diesen Rollen sind auch andere Anwälte unterwegs. Der Kopf hinter den Statisten ist aber ein anderer, soweit ich das einschätzen kann.


 Ich habe mir auch schon gedacht, dass Rechtsanwälte dahinter stecken. Nur so kann ich mir erklären, warum die RA-Kammer in München es bis heute nicht geschafft hat, K.G. ein Berufsverbot auszusprechen. Kannst Du mir einen Tipp/Link geben, wer denn dahinter steckt?


----------



## dvill (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Mit den Firmennamen und/oder Projektnamen, eventuell in Verbindung mit Anwalt oder director, googeln führt schnell zum Ziel.


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Amtsgericht Wiesbaden widerspricht Mahnungen von Katja Günther: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Pixi (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also wie jetzt? Heißt dass ich muss doch zahlen? Soviel Knete hab i ned!!


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pixi schrieb:


> Also wie jetzt? Heißt dass ich muss doch zahlen? !


Lesen müßte man können
Amtsgericht Wiesbaden widerspricht Mahnungen von Katja Günther: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Nur eines sollten Betroffene tunlichst unterlassen: Die fragwürdigen Rechnungen ungeprüft bezahlen.


----------



## Wembley (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Pixi schrieb:


> Also wie jetzt? Heißt dass ich muss doch zahlen? Soviel Knete hab i ned!!


Wie kommst du denn darauf? Eine äußerst seltsame Interpretation deinerseits. 

Lies dir in Ruhe den Link von webwatcher durch (Posting über deinem). Dann siehst du sicher klarer.


----------



## Pixi (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Lesen müßte man können
> Amtsgericht Wiesbaden widerspricht Mahnungen von Katja Günther: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


 

Ja, des is ja was ich nicht versteh....
...also *meiner Meinung* nach nicht bezahlen, weil der Preis nicht klar geschildert war, oder..?


----------



## Niclas (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen? Willst du nicht oder kannst du nicht?
Das kann ja noch heiter werden, wenn jetzt alle nachfragen :wall:


----------



## Pixi (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Niclas schrieb:


> Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen? Willst du nicht oder kannst du nicht?
> Das kann ja noch heiter werden, wenn jetzt alle nachfragen :wall:


 
Nein, jetzt is es mir in den Kopf gegangen! *DANKE*! Ich hab nur zuerst den Falschen Beitrag Zitatiert!


----------



## UserRgbg (16 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

[......]


sorry für den langen link da war kein kürzerer :unzufrieden:

Übrigens war heute akte 08 drann dienstag 16.09.08 22.30 Uhr obwohl ich von dieser sendung nix halte wars doch mal sehr interessant !
Der Europäische Verbraucherschutz hat durch die staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt ein ermittlungsverfahren wegen betrugs beantragt nachdem dort mehr als 800 beschwerden ein gingen!
Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat daraufhin gleich 4 Inkassounternehmen eine Hausdurchsuchung durch geführt und akten wie computer beschlagnahmt !
Ermittlungen gehen auch bis nach England

Schauts euch die sendung (ist nicht die vonm 16.09.09 ) mal an sehr interessant !!!

sorry für fehler aber im internet achte ich ned unbeding auf groß und kleinschreibung xDDD:scherzkeks:


----------



## UserRgbg (17 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Nachdem mein link hier einfach gelöscht wurde wegen angeblich unklaren Urheberrecht schreib ichs mal anders mal sehn obs jetz bleibt !!
Also geht auf youtube und gebt als suchbegriff unter Videos : Akte 08 - Abzocke im Internet durch Abofallen --- ein und dann schauts euch den beitrag an xDDDD !

Admin ich kicke dich wennsd jetz no was sagst xDDD (scherz):kick:


----------



## webwatcher (17 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



UserRgbg schrieb:


> Admin ich kicke dich wennsd jetz no was sagst xDDD (scherz):kick:



wer hier wen kickt, lassen wir mal offen ( auch ein Scherz )


----------



## UserRgbg (17 September 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> wer hier wen kickt, lassen wir mal offen ( auch ein Scherz )


 


lolz *aua*:bang:


----------



## Sabotage (5 Oktober 2008)

*Missbrauch von Namen*

Hi Leute, 

brauche dringend Rat und Hilfe.

Und zwar hat sich jemand mit meinem Namen, Vornamen und meiner E-Mail-Adresse auf der wissenschaftlichen Datenbank-Seite "Genealogie - Namens-und Ahnensforschung" (Genealogie.de) angemeldet und einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Dabei hat dieser jemand unter meinem Namen eine falsche Adresse angegeben, eine Adresse, wo ich weder gewohnt habe noch zur Zeit wohne, eine Adresse, die nicht einmal existiert, wenn man sie auf einer Stadtplan-Seite suchen würde. Die Adresse gibt es nicht mal.

Ich erfuhr von der Sache, als ich von dieser Genealogie-Seite auf meine E-Mail-Adresse eine Zahlungserinnerung erhielt, worin stand, dass ich laut Vertrag 60 € zu zahlen/Überweisen habe. 
Daraufhin schrieb ich, dass da ein Irrtum liegen muss, weil ich noch nie etwas mit dieser Seite oder der Ahnensforschung am Hut hatte.

Dann kam schon ohne Rücksicht die zweite Erinnerung, wo dasselbe stand, wie bei der ersten Erinnerung, ohne ein Kommetar auf mein Schreiben.
Daraufhin hab ich diese Seite letztmalig drum gebeten, mich bitte nicht mehr zu schikanieren, nur weil jemand mit meiner E-Mail-Adresse und meinem Namen mit denen einen Vertrag abgschlossen hat und dass ich ansonsten einen Anwalt einschalten muss. Denn schließlich kann das ja jedem von uns geschehen. Es gibt ja schließlich viele, die sowohl meinen Namen und meine E-Mail-Adresse gleichzeitig kennen.

Und schon kam auch die dritte Erinnrung/Mahnung, wo wieder dasselbe stand wie bei der ersten und zweiten Erinnerung und wieder ohne jeglichen Kommentar auf meine Unwissenheit von der Sache.

Zuletzt bekam ich dann eine E-Mail von einem Strafrechtler, der diese Seite vertritt und mich fordert die 60 € + 40 (Mahn- und Postgebühren) innerhalb von zwei Wochen zu überweisen und weist mich ausdrücklich auf die §§ 263 und 263a StGB. Übrigens steht auch auf disem Schreiben immer noch sie Adresse, die nicht einaml existiert.

Was muss ich tun?? Ich hatte noch nie etwas mit dieser Seite zu tun??
Ich meine es gibt viele Leute, die von anderen Leuten sowohl den Namen und die E-Mail-Adresse gleichzeitig kennen?? Da kann doch ann jeder so etwas machen?? Reichen allein der Name und die E-Mail-Adresse für sowas schon aus um einen Vertrag abzuschließen mit einem Anderen, ohne jegliche überprüfung von des Geburtsdatum oder der Wohnanschrift?? Wie hier abzocke versucht?? Was muss ich machen???

Mfg

Sabotage


----------



## Wembley (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Missbrauch von Namen*



Sabotage schrieb:


> einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.


Hat er das überhaupt, der Mr. Unbekannt? Das fängt schon einmal mit dieser Frage an. Dass du es deinen Schilderungen nach nicht warst, steht dann ohnehin nicht zur Diskussion.

Wie man an deinem und vielen anderen Beispielen sieht, sind Diskussionen mit denen sinnlos. Sie werden dich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach weiterbelästigen. Aber auch nicht mehr. Da wirst du ewig warten können, dass die ernst machen und dies bei dir gerichtlich einklagen werden.

Dies ist ohnehin ein ganz besonderes Geschäftsmodell bzw. sind das ganz besondere Firmen.

Angst haben musst du aber wirklich nicht. Du kannst dich zurücklehen und den Abend genießen.


----------



## Monkbonk90 (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich hab mich im Februar auch auf dieser Seite registriert.
Hab dann auch die Rechnung gekriegt und nicht beachtet, genau wie die Mahnungen.
Aber als ich dann letzte Woche eine E-mail von einen Anwalt gekriegt hab, machte ich mir doch Sorgen.

Ich hab auf deren Email geantwortet das ich raten zahlung machen möchte.
Aber jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll...
Ich war bei der Registrierung erst 17 jahre alt, ist dann eigentlich der Vertrag dann nicht rechts ungültig`?

mfg


----------



## bernhard (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



jupp11 schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...


Das passt auch hier.


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Sternchen 30 schrieb:


> Die dann auch noch netter weiße an meinen Sohn 11 Jahre gerichtet wurde. Mit den üblichen Drohungen, wie zum Beispiel mit einem Schufa Eintrag.


BTW: Weiß jemand, was aus diesem hoffungsvollen Projekt geworden ist?


----------



## olivetti (20 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo und guten Abend,

HIER IST ES SCHEINBAR STILL GEWORDEN...
der letzte Beitrag ist schon über einen Monat alt...

Wie man glaube ich sieht, bin ich (registriert) neu hier. Gelesen habe ich allerdings schon alle mittlerweile 36 Seiten (und das nicht nur einmal).

Auch ich bin im April in die Namesforschungsfalle getappt. Bisher konnte ich durch dieses Forum eigentlich die Ruhe bewahren. Rechnungen und Mahnungen von der Ahnenforschung, dann der erste Brief aus München (27.08.) und heute der zweite:



> Wir fordern Sie hiermit LETZTLAS AUSSERGERICHTLICH auf...€ 136,38...BIS SPÄTESTENS ZUM 01.12.2008...werden wir unverzüglich Klage einreichen.



Was mich erstaunt, steht dann weiter unten im Mahnschreiben:



> Unabhängig von der Frage nach der Zahlungspflicht weise ich darauf hin, dass ich mich der Auffassung anschließe, dass ein Anbieter von Onlinediensten nicht vorgeworfen werden kann, er hätte die Internetseite täuschend ausgestaltet, wenn ein Nutzer vor Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes seine persönlichen Datenangeben und den AGB des Seitenanbieters zustimmen muss. Einem Internetnutzer wäre zumindest zuzumuten, die Hinweise auf der Anmeldeseite zu lesen. Wer seine persönlichen Daten angibt, muss dies als Grund dafür nehmen, die betreffende Seite genauer zu überprüfen und die entsprechenden Hinweise zur Kentnis zu nehmen.
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll
> K.G.



Dies habe ich hier so noch nicht gelesen. Klingt ja auch nicht so ganz blöd, trotzdem habe ich mich mit meinen vollständigen Daten verewigt. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur etwas unruhig, weil es hier so ruhig geworden ist...oder hat K.G. etwa mittlerweise doch gegen jemanden Klage eingereicht? - der erste möchte ich jedenfalls nicht sein.

Ich hoffe auf Feedback

PS.: Wenn Klage, wo ist eigentlich der Gerichtstand?


----------



## Fips (20 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo olivetti,

Nein, Du bist nicht alleine. Ich hab mich jetzt mal extra registriert, damit Du Dir nicht einsam und verloren vorkommst 

In der Tat hab ich mit den mahnenden Ahnen fast die selbe Leidensbiographie. Ich hab mich Ende März da registriert...hatte an diesem Tag mit lag zu kämpfen, fand die Seite auf den ersten Blick interessant. Hab also die persönlichen Daten eingegeben und derweilen in nem anderen tab die AGBs laden lassen, hab nach fertiger Eingabe das Häkchen angeklickt und rausgetabbed, um die AGBs zu lesen, da per Zufall den versteckten Preis von 89 Euronen gefunden, sofort zurückgetabbed, um das Fenster zu schließen...nur war der Mauszeiger direkt über dem bestätigen-button. Bäm.

Selten ungeschickt, das, hab daher 3 Minuten nach Registrierung ne formlose mail an den "support" geschickt mit dem Inhalt "Irrtum, wollte ich nie für Geld, schon gar nicht für den Preis, bitte kurz um Rückmeldung".

Die Rückmeldung kam, natürlich in Form des Standard-wir-lehnen-den-Widerruf-ab, den man ja kennt. Nach kurzer Forenrecherche waren meine ohnehin geringen Bedenken zerstreut. Ich hab dann noch den Musterbrief vom Verbraucherschutz per E-Mail abgeschickt (und nochmal die Widerrufsablehnung erhalten) und seitdem keinen Finger mehr gerührt.

Am 08.08. kam die erste [ edit] sche Mahnung über insgesamt 134,75€. Dafür war sie mit dem zweiten Schreiben schneller als bei Dir, das hielt ich schon gestern in Händen, abgeschickt am 17.11.08.

Diesesmal aber fordert sie ohne Aufschlüsselung den Betrag von €136,77. Interner Buchungsfehler, Zufallsgenerator oder arbiträrer Zinssatz? Ich werde es nie erfahren.

Auch den Zusatz, den Du bereits zitiert hast, hab ich unten in meinem Schreiben angefügt. Meine Vermutung ist, daß der Verweis auf ein Urteil zu einem anderen Prozeß vom LG Wiesbaden, der eine zeit lang benutzt wurde, entfernt worden ist - nur den Zusatz hat man wohl übersehen. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, warum Frau [ edit]  mir unbedingt ihre Sicht der Dinge mitzuteilen wünscht. 

Dieser Fehler, zusammen mit der falschen Rechnungssumme, lassen mich noch ruhiger schlafen, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist. 

*Wenn* es tatsächlich zu einem Mahnbescheid kommt, widersprech ich dem.
*Wenn* es daraufhin tatsächlich zu einer Klage kommt, dann sei es so.
*Wenn* ich dann tatsächlich verlieren sollte, dann sind die Kosten auch nicht so überaus atemberaubend.


Sehr viele Wenns, und der schlimmste Fall ist vergleichsweise harmlos.
Also locker bleiben und ein Beispiel am Oggersheimer Alt-Bundeskanzler nehmen: Aussitzen heisst die Devise.

Btw: Du kannst ja mal nen screenshot von der aktuellen N-u-A-Seite machen. Da hat man mittlerweile eine Preisangabe in den Fließtext eingefügt, zusätzlich zu dem kleinen grauen im Text am Ende der Seite. Nur dummerweise leider den falschen - jaja, bei so viel Scheinfirmen verliert man schon mal den Überblick.

Ansonsten: locker bleiben, Du bist nicht allein


----------



## Fips (20 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Addendum:

Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung. Mir war tatsächlich nicht bewusst, daß das Nennen des Namens einer Anwaltskanzlei gleichzusetzen mit der Preisgabe persönlicher Daten ist.

Werde fürderhin nurmehr von Frau G. sprechen, oder, wenn auch das zu weit geht, von "der hinlänglich bekannten Münchner Anwältin". Ist zwar imho nur Semantik, aber ich bin kein Rechtsexperte und beuge mich da (und lasse mich auch gerne belehren) der Administration.

Nochmals sorry für eventuelle Ungelegenheiten - ich wussts wirklich nicht besser 

MfG
Der Fips


----------



## Teleton (20 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



> Unabhängig von der Frage nach der Zahlungspflicht weise ich darauf hin, dass ich mich der Auffassung anschließe, dass ein Anbieter von Onlinediensten nicht vorgeworfen werden kann, er hätte die Internetseite täuschend ausgestaltet, wenn ein Nutzer vor Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes seine persönlichen Datenangeben und den AGB des Seitenanbieters zustimmen muss.


Das ist das schöne an Rechtsmeinungen. Jeder der will kann sich anschließen oder ablehnen. Also:
Es ist meine feste unabrückbare Überzeugung, dass einem Anbieter von Onlinediensten als dreckige Lüge vorgeworfen  werden kann, er hätte die Internetseite täuschend ausgestaltet, wenn ein Nutzer vor Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes seine persönlichen Datenangeben und den AGB des Seitenanbieters zustimmen muss.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Eine Frage in die Runde: auf welches Konto





Fips schrieb:


> von "der hinlänglich bekannten Münchner Anwältin"


wird derzeit die Einzahlung nach den Mahnungen aus München erwartet?


----------



## dvill (21 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Man darf natürlich auch darüber nachdenken, warum die Mahndrohanwältin unabhängig von der einzigen Frage, um die es geht, nämlich Zahlungspflicht oder nicht, Ansichten zu Fragen verbreitet, die nicht gestellt wurden.

Hier mal etwas Realität:





> *Da die Beklagte eine von ihr ausgelöste Buchung über das Internet-Portal der Klägerin bestreitet, muss die Klägerin den Vollbeweis dafür erbringen, dass dem so war.
> 
> Die bloße Angabe der E-Mail-Adresse der Beklagten belegt mitnichten, dass die Buchung durch die Beklagte erfolgte, zumal die Klägerin die E-Mail-Anschrift der Beklagten durch vorherige Buchungen kannte.
> 
> Auch die vorgelegte Anlage A2 ist lediglich ein internes Dokument der Klägerin, was nicht zwangsläufig ein vorangegangenes aktives Tun der Beklagten offenbart, da auch ein Buchungsfehler bei der Klägerin oder ein Missbrauch der E-Mail-Anschrift der Beklagten vorliegen könnte.*


http://www.justiz.sachsen.de/aglentsch/documents/16S7535.pdf

Ich halte daher die häufigen Ratschläge, unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mahnbedrohungen zur Zahlungserpressung aus dem Einschüchterungsgewerbe zu widersprechen, immer für nachteilig. Jeder Rückantwort liefert persönliche Daten an nicht vertrauenswürdige Stellen und bestätigt zum Nachteil für den Betroffenen eine vollzogene Handlung.

Die, die Forderungen stellen, sollen alles belegen, wenn sie können. Die brauchen keinerlei Mitwirkung von Betroffenen zum eigenen Nachteil.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Teleton schrieb:


> Das ist das schöne an Rechtsmeinungen. Jeder der will kann sich anschließen oder ablehnen. Also:
> Es ist meine feste unabrückbare Überzeugung, dass einem Anbieter von Onlinediensten als dreckige Lüge vorgeworfen  werden kann, er hätte die Internetseite täuschend ausgestaltet, wenn ein Nutzer vor Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes seine persönlichen Datenangeben und den AGB des Seitenanbieters zustimmen muss.


Es ist nicht nur deine  Meinung sondern aller derer, die hier im Forum mitarbeiten und auch der Verbraucherzentralen, die es nur nicht mit so  deftigen aber voll zutreffenden  Worten beschreiben. 



dvill schrieb:


> Ich halte daher die häufigen Ratschläge, unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mahnbedrohungen zur Zahlungserpressung aus dem Einschüchterungsgewerbe zu widersprechen, immer für nachteilig. Jeder Rückantwort liefert persönliche Daten an nicht vertrauenswürdige Stellen und bestätigt zum Nachteil für den Betroffenen eine vollzogene Handlung.


In der Hinsicht sind auch die Verbraucherzentralen noch immer nicht ganz in der Realität 
angekommen. Noch immer richten sie ihre Beratungsvorschläge ( zumindest  die offiziellen  )
 ausgehend von  halbwegs seriösen Geschäftspartnern aus. 
Vermutlich gehen sie auch dem Drängen der Betroffenen nach.   Viele Ratsuchende wollen auch
 unbedingt einen Abwehrzauber in Stellung bringen, wo schlichtes Ignorieren angebrachter und  die 
einfachste Lösung ist.


----------



## Chrisi69 (21 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo zusammen,habe schon gedacht der Spuk sei vorbei, aber Irrtum. Mein Sohn hat heute auch die 2. und letztmals aussergerichtliche Mahnung von dieser Anwältin aus München erhalten. Genau wie bei Fips sollte er 136,38 statt 134,75 bezahlen. Ich pfeife drauf, die bekommen keinen Cent.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Chrisi69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,habe schon gedacht der Spuk sei vorbei, aber Irrtum..



aber nicht doch, du hast noch lange nicht den Fuß der Pyramide erreicht 

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich darf die Frage vom Rüdiger wiederholen:





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde: auf welches Konto wird derzeit die Einzahlung nach den Mahnungen aus München erwartet?





Chrisi69 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat heute auch die 2. und letztmals aussergerichtliche Mahnung von dieser Anwältin aus München erhalten. Genau wie bei Fips sollte er 136,38 statt 134,75 bezahlen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hier isse, kam per PN -> Danke Fips: 





> Stadtsparkasse München, BLZ 70150000
> KtoNr: [.......]


----------



## drboe (22 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich halte daher die häufigen Ratschläge, unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mahnbedrohungen zur Zahlungserpressung aus dem Einschüchterungsgewerbe zu widersprechen, immer für nachteilig. Jeder Rückantwort liefert persönliche Daten an nicht vertrauenswürdige Stellen und bestätigt zum Nachteil für den Betroffenen eine vollzogene Handlung.


Das sehe ich ebenso. Diese "Brieffreundschaften" kosten Zeit, Nerven, u. U. Porto und signalisieren im Grunde Unsicherheit und - mindestens ansatzweise - Verhandlungsbereitschaft. Und sie liefern dem Gegner mehr Informationen. Man bedenke auch einmal den Zeitaufwand, den es kostet sich in Foren wie diesem über die geeigente Vorgehensweise auszutauschen. Bei einer Reaktion muss man also damit rechnen, dass die Gegenseite ihre Bemühungen noch verstärkt die Zahlungsbereitschaft zu erhöhen. Fehlinformationen, Einschüchterungen, Drohungen etc. sind die Folge und dienen nur einem Zweck: das geforderte Geld (oder einen Teil davon) zu erhalten. Dagegen kann sich derjenige, der nichts tut, recht sicher sein, dass die Abzocker nicht beliebig Geld 'rauswerfen um aus aussichtsloser Position hartnäckige "Nicht-Kunden" zu kontaktieren. Käme wirklich einmal ein Mahnbescheid, wäre das ein Grund zum feiern. Der Abzocker geht den Bach 'runter und die Allgemeinheit bekommt dadurch einen Teil des Geldes zurück, das so ein Ganove sich - teilweise mit anwaltlicher Unterstützung -ergaunert hat. Leider kommt es dazu ja nie.

M. Boettcher


----------



## martin r. (22 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo,
habe heut auch meine "letztmals außergerichtliche" Manhnung von Frau G. bekomm. Von mir will sie 136,77 bis zum 1.12.08 haben.
bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht 
mittlerweile muss sie ja den überblick bei so vielen klagen verliern^^
von mir bekommt sie auf jeden fall keine antwort und schon gar kein geld


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



martin r. schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht



ungefähr so:
Kalletaler Pyramide


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



martin r. schrieb:


> mittlerweile muss sie ja den überblick bei so vielen klagen verliern


Wieso? Da sie bislang in keinem einzigen Fall ihre Drohung wahrmachte (und wohl auch leider nicht wahrmachen wird), dürfte der Überblick doch grandios sein! :-D


----------



## Georgina (23 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich habe diese Woche auch meine "2. letztmals außergerichtliche Mahnung" bekommen. Habe schon seit meiner ersten email von Namen und Ahnen viel hier im Forum gelesen. Nun bekomme ich doch etwas Angst bei der ganzen Geschichte. Was kann passieren, wenn ich nicht zahle? Ich habe bisher noch keine Rechtsschutzversicherung. Wenn das ganze wirklich vor Gericht gehen sollte, bin ich doch letztendlich diejeniege, die die Anwaltskosten zu tragen hat, auch wenn ich den Fall gewinne, oder nicht. Komme ich da nicht "günstiger" bei weg, wenn ich die Rechnung bezahle und das Thema endlich vom Tisch wäre? HILFE !!!!


----------



## dvill (23 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Niemand kommt da raus. Schwachsinnige Mahndrohungen muss jeder ertragen:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Georgina schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze wirklich vor Gericht gehen sollte, bin ich doch letztendlich diejeniege, die die Anwaltskosten zu tragen hat, auch wenn ich den Fall gewinne, oder nicht.



Wie bitte? :scherzkeks:

Wenn ein Anspruchsteller vor Gericht verliert, zahlt der sowohl die Gerichtskosten als auch die Anwaltskosten der beklagten Partei.

Was glaubst Du eigentlich, wo wir sind?


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Georgina schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn das ganze wirklich vor Gericht gehen sollte, bin ich doch letztendlich diejeniege, die die Anwaltskosten zu tragen hat, auch wenn ich den Fall gewinne, oder nicht.
> ...


In einem  Forum in dem es immer wieder mal vorkommt,  dass  versucht 
wird , durch bewußte  Falschinformationen Verunsicherung zu erzeugen.


----------



## Georgina (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Aber auf der Internetseite wird ja tatsächlich auf die 89 Euro hingewiesen.​​* Nur richtig angegebene Daten nehmen an unserem Gewinnspiel teil. 
Um Missbrauch und wissentliche Falscheingaben zu vermeiden, wird Ihre IP-Adresse 194.107.94.231 bei der Teilnahme gespeichert. Anhand dieser Adresse sind Sie über Ihren Provider: 194.107.94.231 identifizierbar. Durch Betätigung des Button "Names- und Ahnenforschung starten" beauftrage ich namen-und-ahnen.de, mich für den Zugang zur namen-und-ahnen.de - Datenbank freizuschalten. Der einmalige Preis für einen 12-Monats-Zugang zu unserer Datenbank beträgt* 89 € inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertssteuer.* 

Andererseits könnte ich ja jedem, dem ich etwas Böses will, und ich ein paar persönliche Daten habe, diesen Sch... aufhalsen.
Bis jetzt hab ich mir aufgrund der Forumbeiträge wirklich keine Sorgen gemacht, aber langsam werd ich doch unsicher ...:-?​


----------



## Fips (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



webwatcher schrieb:


> In einem  Forum in dem es immer wieder mal vorkommt,  dass  versucht
> wird , durch bewußte  Falschinformationen Verunsicherung zu erzeugen.




Ich möchte ja nun wirklich niemandem irgendetwas unterstellen - aber wer mit dem postcounter solche Halbwahrheiten anpreist und mit der Lösung "zahlen, damit man endlich Ruhe hat" endet, der begibt sich, denke ich, ganz automatisch in Gefahr, für einen Ahnen gehalten zu werden. Sollte dem also nicht so sein und Georgina weder ein Herr B., ein Herr N. oder eine Frau G. sein, nochmal:

1. Angst haben ist unbegründet.
2. Mit "Zahlen damit Ruhe ist" wird keine Ruhe sein. Wer einmal gezahlt hat wird in aller Regel verstärkt weiter gemahnt/genötigt, vielleicht zahlt er ja nochmal.
3. Extra Stapel für Liebesgrüße aus München im Schreibtisch anlegen, besagten Posteingang dort ablegen, ignorieren.

4. Bei gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid Widerspruch einlegen (Kreuzchen an die richtige Stelle und zurück ans Gericht) binnen 14 Tagen.

Fertig.

Wer sich besonders angep***t fühlt, darf noch 3.5 einfügen: Direkt bei der angegebenen Bankverbindung anrufen und Zeter und Mordio schreien. Wenn genügend Leute 3.5 machen, wird im nächsten Schreiben ne andere Bank genannt - aber der Vorrat an Banken in Deutschland ist endlich, und unsere Enkel tragen vielleicht so den Sieg davon. Vielleicht.


----------



## Fips (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Kleiner Nachtrag - auf der Seite wird im üblichen Verfahren der Nutzlosanbieter drauf hingewiesen - nämlich so, daß bei der Standardauflösung 1024*768 erst runtergescrollt werden muß. Damit hat sich das ganze auch schon erledigt.

Auch die neue Masche, im Nachhinein den Preis reinzueditieren zieht nicht. Beweisen, daß das immer schon da stand, muß der Betreiber. Letzte Änderung wird festgehalten.
Angst ist unbegründet.


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Georgina schrieb:


> Aber auf der Internetseite wird ja tatsächlich auf die 89 Euro hingewiesen.​


Woher willst du wissen, dass das immer so ist.

Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt und  die üblen   Tricks der 
Nutzlosanbieter auf diesem Gebiet sind seit  Jahren  bekannt.

Mit solchen Äußerungen begibst du dich in zweifelhafte Nähe zu den Nutzlosanbietern.


----------



## Chrisi69 (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich wollte mir heute Die Seite " namen und ahnen" nochmals genau anschauen, musste aber feststellen das sie sich nicht öffnen lässt.  Sie sind [.....] und bleiben es!
Lasst euch bloß von niemanden einschüchtern!


----------



## ollol (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hat in diesem Thread (ich gebe zu, ihn nicht ganz gelesen zu haben) bereits jemand sich gefragt, ob die überhaupt eine "Dienstleistung", wie sie mir schrieben, anzubieten haben? Strafrechtlich gibt es hohe Hürden für die Verurteilung wegen Betrugs, da sind wohl auch schon welche gescheitert, aber gibt es so etwas wie einen Betrug im zivilrechtlichen Sinne, und müssen die nachweisen, ob sie überhaupt etwas zu bieten haben, bevor sie das Geld gerichtlich eintreiben können?


----------



## olivetti (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Chrisi69 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir heute Die Seite " namen und ahnen" nochmals genau anschauen, musste aber feststellen das sie sich nicht öffnen lässt.  Sie sind [.....] und bleiben es!
> Lasst euch bloß von niemanden einschüchtern!




Aber dafür ist genealogie.de noch online. Übrigens zum Sonderpreis von nur 60,00 inl. MWSt. )

PS.: Schön,  dass hier wieder Beiträge auftauchen, ich habe hier nämlich recht regelmäßig nachgelesen (und mich damit immer wieder beruhigen können). Ich habe mir nach einem Monat Ruhe hier fast schon Sorgen gemacht, erst recht nachdem ich gerade die "letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung" (wie weit bin ich in der Pyramide damit eigentlich ) erhalten hatte. Aber so merkt man, dass man nicht allein ist - und kann dadurch leichter STANDHAFT bleiben - Danke.


----------



## Wembley (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ollol schrieb:


> und müssen die nachweisen, ob sie überhaupt etwas zu bieten haben, bevor sie das Geld gerichtlich eintreiben können?


Die Frage ist hier eine ziemlich theoretische, da die zuerst einmal vor Gericht gehen müssten, was sie aber, wie ja bekannt ist, kaum tun.

Der eine oder andere hat erzählt, was sich dahinter befindet und mir ist keiner in Erinnerung, der davon begeistert war.  Mir ist keiner bekannt, der die Seite wegen des Inhalts nochmals angesurft hätte. 

Generell gilt wohl: Wer gar nix anbietet (was hier nicht der Fall sein dürfte), begibt sich auf sehr dünnes Eis. Wer sehr wenig anbietet, auch, aber dies ist dann Interpretationssache. Prinzipiell lässt sich eines sagen: Die Anbieter vermeiden es, völlig inhaltslos zu bleiben. Man kann sich denken warum.


----------



## ollol (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also doch eher auf die zwei Urteile mit dem versteckten Preis berufen?
Hat die irgend jemand zu Zitierzwecken parat?


----------



## Wembley (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ollol schrieb:


> Also doch eher auf die zwei Urteile mit dem versteckten Preis berufen?
> Hat die irgend jemand zu Zitierzwecken parat?


Das mit dem versteckten Preis ist ja das zentrale Element dieses Geschäftsmodells. Der Gesetzgeber sieht das aber nicht gerne und das wissen die auch. Die leben halt von denen, die sich einschüchtern lassen.

Man muss sich einmal die Dimensionen ansehen. Es dürfte in den letzten drei Jahren eine siebenstellige Zahl an Usern geben, die bei diesem Geschäftsmodell (es gibt ja auch noch andere Seiten und Anbieter) "reingefallen" sind. Aber gerichtlich durchsetzen wollte man das nur drei Mal und das ist immer im Sinne des Verbrauchers ausgegangen.

Wie kann man, allgemein gesehen, reagieren (oder auch nicht)? Das steht in diesem Link gut beschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Aber ganz oben über dem Thread stehen noch weitere gute Links, die dir bestimmt weiterhelfen werden.


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ollol schrieb:


> Also doch eher auf die zwei Urteile mit dem versteckten Preis berufen? Hat die irgend jemand zu Zitierzwecken parat?


Die brauchst du nicht, da die den Anbieter nicht jucken. Jeder Fall muss für sich selbst, aufs neue ausgekaspert werden - nur wollen tut das offensichtlich niemand ernsthaft.


----------



## ollol (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Aber täte sich ein Anwalt nicht leichter, wenn man ihn mit entsprechendem Lesestoff versorgen würde? Den Kopf in den Sand stecken und sagen "zahlt nicht, weil sie sich eh nicht die Mühe machen zu klagen" ist mir etwas zu einfach.


----------



## Wembley (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ollol schrieb:


> Aber täte sich ein Anwalt nicht leichter, wenn man ihn mit entsprechendem Lesestoff versorgen würde?


Was für einen Anwalt meinst du? Deinen oder den von der Gegenseite?
Ob man für die Kostenabwehr einen Anwalt hinzuziehen (und bezahlen) soll, ist, freundlich gesagt, höchst umstritten.

Was den gegnerischen Anwalt betrifft (kann auch eine Anwältin sein), dann kennt er (sie) diese Urteile ohnehin schon. Deswegen drohen die trotzdem weiter, weil sie hoffen, dass einige oder viele Leute, die nicht informiert sind, zahlen.


----------



## Fips (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Kleiner Fehler in der Begrifflichkeit - Hir wird nicht nicht geklagt, weil es zu viel Umstände machen würde, sondern, weil die Erfolgsaussichten doch arg begrenzt sind, vorsichtig formuliert.

Natürlich ist hier ein Anwalt *das* Zaubermittel schlechthin, wenn Dir einfaches und effizientes Aussitzen zu einfach sind. Wie fast überall kannst Du, genügend Zahlungsbereitschaft vorausgesetzt, Dein Leben zu komplex wie gewünscht gestalten. Mir erschließt sich zwar der Sinn hinter dem Vorgehen nicht, aber ich muß den Anwalt ja auch nicht bezahlen 

Denn ich zumindest wüsste nicht, wie ich die Kosten für einen Anwalt von den Nutzlosanbietern zurückbekommen sollte.


----------



## ollol (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ich bin rechtsschutzversichert und wäre im Fall des Falles an einer schnellen Lösung interessiert, ich denke, da täte sich MEIN Anwalt leichter, wenn er die Urteile/Kommentare parat hätte.


----------



## katzenjens (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ollol schrieb:


> Den Kopf in den Sand stecken und sagen "zahlt nicht, weil sie sich eh nicht die Mühe machen zu klagen" ist mir etwas zu einfach.


Der Spruch ist gut :auslach: !!

Aber ganz im Ernst, einfach ist in solchen Fällen immer noch das Beste.
Lies mal hier im Forum etwas herum. Mit Anbietern von Nutzlosdienstleistungen, welche sich hinter Briefkastenfirmen und Marionettengeschäftsführern im In- und Ausland verstecken die Anwaltskeule rauszuholen ist finanziell waghalsig und nicht unbedingt erfolgreich.

Auch ein Anwaltsschreiben oder Formschreiben der Verbraucherzentralen gibt keine 100% Sicherheit keine weiteren Drohschreiben oder Mails zu bekommen.

Die Erfahrung hat ebenfalls gezeigt, dass die Begleichung der unsinnigen Forderungen nicht für Ruhe sorgt.

Somit scheint die "einfache" Methode wohl die sinnvollste zu sein, gelle?
Wo sonst kann man gefahrlos Mahnungen per Mail oder Post ignorieren? Bis jetzt sind alle Versuche (3 ) der Anbieter gerichtlich an Geld der Opfer zu kommen gescheitert.

Ja aber Inkassofirmen haben doch Urteile auf ihren Webseiten?!
Bei genauerer Analyse der Urteile riecht es verdächtig... 

Also, einfach zahlt sich aus.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Wembley (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ollol schrieb:


> Ich bin rechtsschutzversichert und wäre im Fall des Falles an einer schnellen Lösung interessiert, ich denke, da täte sich MEIN Anwalt leichter, wenn er die Urteile/Kommentare parat hätte.


Kann sein, dass ein Anwaltsbrief hilft. Kann aber auch sein, dass die trotzdem weitermahnen. Garantie ist das keine. Direkt gegen den Anbieter vorzugehen, ist hier sehr schwierig.

Die Urteile:
Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Urteil AG München

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



ollol schrieb:


> Den Kopf in den Sand stecken und sagen "zahlt nicht, weil sie sich eh nicht die Mühe machen zu klagen" ist mir etwas zu einfach.


Läufst du permanent mit einem Blitzableiter auf dem Kopf und  eingehüllt in einen
 Faradayschen Käfig rum um  im Fall  der Fälle gegen Blitzschlag gewappnet zu sein?
Verklagt zu werden ist erheblich weniger wahrscheinlicher als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.


----------



## Georgina (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hat Frau Rechtsanwältin Urlaub und verschickt nichts mehr, oder warum schreibt hier niemand mehr?
Ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm? 
Meine Frist ist nun bereits seit 4 Wochen abgelaufen - ob's das wohl nun war?!?


----------



## Chrisi69 (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo Georgina, ich glaube nicht das es das schon war. Nachdem mein Sohn die 1. Mahnung von der Frau Rechtsanwältin aus München erhielt, sind fast 3 Monate vergangen als dann die 2. kam. Diese hätte er auch schon am 1.12.08
bezahlen sollen. Warten wir ab da kommt sicher noch was, aber auf das Geld kann sie lange warten.:-p


----------



## cassy (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Hallo leute,ich mache diesen Mist mit der "Firma" seit einem Jahr mit.
Gestern kam eine Mail das Ich angeblich eine "falsche Adresse"benutze, 
sowie der üblichen Drohung einer KLage.
Meine Antwort Mail kam als "unknow" wieder.Ich frage mich wer ist hier
der Bertrüger?


----------



## Lieanddie (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Also da ich noch Minderjährig bin und meine Eltern nicht so gut Deutsch können muss ich das selbst in die Hand nehmen.

Ich hab die E-mail von Namen und ahnen auch bekommen das ich mich angeblich angemeldet hätte was nicht stimmt. Ich hab in den Forum geschnuppert und habe festgestellt das man widerspruch geben sollte ,das ich auch versucht habe nur wenn ich die E-mail wieder zurücksende kommt eine E-mail die englisch ist wieder zurück der Betreff :

Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender

dies bedeutet das die E-mail noch nichtma da ankommt und zurückgeschickt worden ist , was nun ??falls ich kein widerspruch einlege was dann?? Ich benötige dringend Hilfe da meine Eltern mir nicht wirklich behilflich sein können bin ja auch nur 15 Jahre alt .Hoffe auf schnelle rückantworten


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Lieanddie schrieb:


> Ich hab in den Forum geschnuppert und habe festgestellt das man widerspruch geben sollte


Nicht unbedingt: 

Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Lieanddie (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

also soll ich jetzt einfach abwarten und nichts tun und denen so viele mahnungen und drohungen zu mir schicken lassen und es passiert nichts??


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Du hast alle Infos, um deine Entscheidung selber  zu treffen. 

Persönliche (Rechts)beratung im Stil "tu dies, tu das"  ist auf Grund des Rechtsdienstleitungsgesetz nicht erlaubt



Lieanddie schrieb:


> es passiert nichts??


So was in der Art ...
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121

Für Schnellmerker, das ist eine Satire


----------



## Georgina (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Lange nichts mehr gehört.
Hat die Frau Rechtsanwältin wohl tatsächlich aufgegeben??  :-D


----------

